# consigli per un nuovo utente



## h1o (24 Luglio 2017)

salve sono Claudio...
convivo. ancora...  per causa di forza maggiore....con un figlio.di 7 anni
diciamo dopo una convivenza di 16 anni negli ultimi due anni sono arrivati i Scazzi generali tra me e lei.
soprattutto mi sono preso la responsabilità trascurando lei. nel modo più assoluto. poi nel lontano novembre2015 presi la decisione di andare via da casa . lasciandoli soli.
diciamo ho capito di aver sbagliato. abbandonandoli. (credo)
dopo 6 mesi di cazzi mia. sono rientrato a casa e lei ovviamente senza obbiezzione mi accettó. 
però solo ora abbiamo riconosciuto che si ero tornato. ma dovevamo discutere sotto ogni punti vista i problemi che mi fecero andare via e che invece nonncinfu. tornato così .. poco dopo la situazione era tornata la solita. lei stanca di vedermi così. la cose di cercarsi di fare le cose insieme  era tutta normale amministrazione. stavamo facendo i cazzi nostri quotidianamente. per poi magari fare la famiglia felice nei weekend insieme agli amici e amici del nostro figlio.
poco dopo il mio rientro aprile.2016 scopri lei che chattava  e si vedeva con qualcuno dell'ufficio.
ed erano messaggi molto profondi del tipo:
--senza te la pausa non era la stessa cosa.
--oggi sono sentimentale ti dedico fumo blu di mina.
--a volte non ho potuto fare  ameno di scriverti un messaggio o sentirti.
lo incazzandomi chiesi spiegao....i disse che non era accaduto nulla. anche se quelle.parole diciamo avevano molto ma troppa confidenza aldila dell amicizia....
mi chiese scusa che si era permessa di prendere una confidenza con un uomo.. che io non conoscevo...
accettati la scuse ... soprattutto perché so che tipo è lei. 
donna di vecchio stampo. ha avuto diciamo solo me come storia importante e ha il valore della famiglia. cosa ora che non si trova più. 
accettate le scuse cmq sia ricominciammo a farsi i cazzi propri. io ancora più scazzato. chattavo con donne. o cmq gruppi di fb. per passare il tempo.. sì ok... mi becco a mandare cuori eccetera a donne..e ovviamente sta cosa non laccetto mai...e lei ogni volta mi chiedecva con chi stai al telefono e io con amici. ma lei in realtà sapeva che facevo cazzi miei con donne e altri. però lei forse avrà immaginato che gli avevo messo le.corna .. ma.non fu cosi... stanca di dire smettila con questo cellulare. non mi disse piu nulla.
e ora è accaduto il patatrak.
luglio la ribbeccai a chattare con questa persona che lavora vicino da lei. e finalmente parlammo come due persone adulte. perché è successo questo?
perché gli ho fatto mancare tutto. e lei stanca.si è aggrappata alla prima persona che la fece stare bene...
ovviamente mindisse che ci fu solo un bacio e che da aprile che si risentivano...
ora il punto è questo.
a lei piace sto tizio.
dopo averla beccata. disse a settembre ti avrei detto tutto. dopo le vacanze.
io gli dissi ora dato che ci tengo a te a alla.famiglia tinperdono ma non giustifico quel che hai fatto.
lei mi rispose in questo periodo non ci sta capendo nulla. stava male e io non lo vedevo. voleva solo stare bene e non voglio giustificare il mio gesto ma è stata colpa tua. CLAUDIO.
ora lei ha detto a lui di chiudere tutto(lui è convivente)
e gli ho ripetuto un miliardo di volte se lo amo dimmelo.perxhe tu non puoi mandare a sto tipo foto con frasi di Facebook...colpo di fulmine.
in mezzo alla gente ci sei solo tu. e frasi de sto tipo..
tu mi dici che ti piace. che t'ha dato quelle attenzioni che fa me erano morte.
però non dormi gli voglio bene re basta. che è qualsiasi di più.  come la vedi io
lei ovviamente nego tutto dicendo. lui non c'entra nulla in tutto questo. è colpa di noi due.
dopo essere stato male na settimana perché all'inizio lei voleva chiudere tutto. dopo appena 11 giorni io ho cambiato modo di relazionarmk e lei mindisse. ok riproviamoci e capiamo i problemi.
ora però col sennò di poi. prima ragionavo col cuore.
ora con la testa.
ho mille paure. mille.paranoie.
lei dice di non amarlo ma quelle cose che ho trovato.minfanno pensare altro.
ogni riferimento mi fanno pensare a quel che ha fatto. lonso è colpa mia ce l'ho portata io a fare questo..ma.non riesco a  dimenticare e non riesco a relazionarmi piuncon lei.non stando bene...
poi la.mia grande paura è che  in questo periodo lui non sta a lavoro. quindi la.mia compagna non la vedo 
perché nella vita quotidiana lui o cmq quelli della zona fanno colazione pranzi ecc.. tutti allo stesso bar...
e cosa penso io? 
lei sta la. lui sta la. 
e se una volta ricostruito tutto...magari in futuro può riaccadere che in quel mese ci potrebbe essere una minicrisi...è che penso io? dopo due volte averlo cercato.lo cercherà ancora una volta.
e così mi blocco ora. volevo ricostruire tutto.e ora non riesco proprio. non c'è la faccio a usare energie.sapendo che in un giorno all'altro lei potrebbe ricadere tra le sue braccia. anche se lei ora sta dimostrando tutto il suo interesse per me.cosa che non faceva piu da tempo.
e io quando ripenso a frasi.chat  foto. audio. l allontanò.
e ristiamo male entrambi. 
non so più cosa fare e come comportarmi.
ora gli ho detto. cerchiamo di stare un po' calmi.
che io voglio vedere quando lui rientrerà dalle ferie. cosa accadrà in te. perché se ora non ci capivi nulla.  ancora è così.
dall' 11 luglio che t'ho beccato che gli scrivevi. ho il tuo profumo sulle mie mani. e ho voglia di abbracciarti. sono passati a malapena 13 giorni. è un attrazione o un perdersi di testa. non passano così all'improvviso. 
pero ribadisco nel.modo in cui si sta comportando sembra ancora essere innamorata di me. 
però se ragiono di testa .
unnflirt durato 3 mesi. non può sparire per me in 13 giorni.
consigliate mi è scusate gli errori di scrittura e il poema. 






Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> salve sono Claudio...
> convivo. ancora...  per causa di forza maggiore....con un figlio.di 7 anni
> diciamo dopo una convivenza di 16 anni negli ultimi due anni sono arrivati i Scazzi generali tra me e lei.
> soprattutto mi sono preso la responsabilità trascurando lei. nel modo più assoluto. poi nel lontano novembre2015 presi la decisione di andare via da casa . lasciandoli soli.
> ...


Credo che qualsiasi cosa tu faccia è inutile, anche perché tu lo farai in funzione di. Quindi la vedo dura.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> salve sono Claudio...
> convivo. ancora...  per causa di forza maggiore....con un figlio.di 7 anni
> diciamo dopo una convivenza di 16 anni negli ultimi due anni sono arrivati i Scazzi generali tra me e lei.
> soprattutto mi sono preso la responsabilità trascurando lei. nel modo più assoluto. poi nel lontano novembre2015 presi la decisione di andare via da casa . lasciandoli soli.
> ...


cosa dire: te ne sei andato, sei tornato, hai continuato a farti i cazzaci tuoi. Lei stanca si è buttata nelle braccia di un altro e chiedi consiglio?
Ma tu perchè sei tornato? Tu cosa puoi dare di positivo alla tua famiglia? Parliamo di te, risolviamo i tuoi problemi e poi ci dedichiamo a lei. Perchè hai creato questa situazione volontariamente. Non dirmi che non hai mai pensato all'eventualità che lei potesse trovare amore fuori casa, considerato che il marito era un pupazzo sul divano che chattava continuamente, ignorandola.
Se sei stanco di lei, perchè tutta questa preoccupazione?


----------



## trilobita (24 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Credo che qualsiasi cosa tu faccia è inutile, anche perché tu lo farai in funzione di. Quindi la vedo dura.


Quoto


----------



## trilobita (24 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa dire: te ne sei andato, sei tornato, hai continuato a farti i cazzaci tuoi. Lei stanca si è buttata nelle braccia di un altro e chiedi consiglio?
> Ma tu perchè sei tornato? Tu cosa puoi dare di positivo alla tua famiglia? Parliamo di te, risolviamo i tuoi problemi e poi ci dedichiamo a lei. Perchè hai creato questa situazione volontariamente. Non dirmi che non hai mai pensato all'eventualità che lei potesse trovare amore fuori casa, considerato che il marito era un pupazzo sul divano che chattava continuamente, ignorandola.
> Se sei stanco di lei, perchè tutta questa preoccupazione?


Grazie,non avevo voglia di scrivere,mi hai fatto un favore.
Quoto tutto,naturalmente


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Grazie,non avevo voglia di scrivere,mi hai fatto un favore.
> Quoto tutto,naturalmente


Pigrone!!!


----------



## patroclo (24 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa dire: te ne sei andato, sei tornato, hai continuato a farti i cazzaci tuoi. Lei stanca si è buttata nelle braccia di un altro e chiedi consiglio?
> Ma tu perchè sei tornato? Tu cosa puoi dare di positivo alla tua famiglia? Parliamo di te, risolviamo i tuoi problemi e poi ci dedichiamo a lei. Perchè hai creato questa situazione volontariamente. Non dirmi che non hai mai pensato all'eventualità che lei potesse trovare amore fuori casa, considerato che il marito era un pupazzo sul divano che chattava continuamente, ignorandola.
> Se sei stanco di lei, perchè tutta questa preoccupazione?





trilobita ha detto:


> Grazie,non avevo voglia di scrivere,mi hai fatto un favore.
> Quoto tutto,naturalmente





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pigrone!!!


Dopo la fatica che ho fatto a leggere mi ritrovo in tutti i tre i post..........vi quoto


----------



## Mat78 (24 Luglio 2017)

Che fatica leggere e capire quello che hai scritto!! È così difficile rileggere e correggere? Cosa pretendevi da lei? Hai avuto la fortuna di beccarla la prima volta che chattava con il suo collega ed hai continuato a farti i fatti tuoi con altre donne. Giustamente lei ha preso la sua strada.


----------



## h1o (24 Luglio 2017)

ma il discorso è mi sono preso tutte le responsabilità del caso. gli ho detto è tutta colpa mia e ora che ho capito che ti ho perso voglio che cerchiamo piano piano di capire tutti i nostri problemi 
..perché per quanto possa essere stato stronzo io...è se sono andato via io... il motivo è sempre staro colpa di tutte e due....  
io sono pronto a voler ricominciare e anche lei. però purtroppo come dico... ricominciare sapendo che lei per il  resto della sua vita lavorativa c'è lo avrà sempre in mezzo ai piedi. a lavoro. al bar.. ect..


Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ma il discorso è mi sono preso tutte le responsabilità del caso. gli ho detto è tutta colpa mia e ora che ho capito che ti ho perso voglio che cerchiamo piano piano di capire tutti i nostri problemi ..perché per quanto possa essere stato stronzo io...è se sono andato via io... il motivo è sempre staro colpa di tutte e due....  io sono pronto a voler ricominciare e anche lei. però purtroppo come dico... ricominciare sapendo che lei per il  resto della sua vita lavorativa c'è lo avrà sempre in mezzo ai piedi. a lavoro. al bar.. ect..Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma MENO MALE che ha trovato qualcuno con cui sfogarsi eh.Perdona, non voglio offendere te.... Ma essere il più possibile obiettiva. Cosa ti aspettavi? Che lei stesse ad attendere il tuo ritorno come Penelope fece con Ulisse? Poi c'è, a mio parere, uno sbaglio di fondo che tu fai. Quello di imputare anche a lei le ragioni per cui la hai mollata con un figlio, sparendo a farti i fatti tuoi. Potevate avere tutti i problemi di questo mondo, e lei tutti i difetti su cui ora vorresti motivare il tuo agire. Ma non si può. Sono stati ampiamente  "sorpassati" dalla tua scelta. Indi per cui fossi in lei mi guarderei bene dal lasciare una cosa che la rende felice in questo momento... In nome di cosa? Di un tuo ripensamento? Del fatto che la hai catalogata come una donna con  "i valori della famiglia" etc etc.? Beh. Direi che è un po' tardi per parlarle di questi valori, non credi?


----------



## trilobita (24 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma MENO MALE che ha trovato qualcuno con cui sfogarsi eh.Perdona, non voglio offendere te.... Ma essere il più possibile obiettiva. Cosa ti aspettavi? Che lei stesse ad attendere il tuo ritorno come Penelope fece con Ulisse? Poi c'è, a mio parere, uno sbaglio di fondo che tu fai. Quello di imputare anche a lei le ragioni per cui la hai mollata con un figlio, sparendo a farti i fatti tuoi. Potevate avere tutti i problemi di questo mondo, e lei tutti i difetti su cui ora vorresti motivare il tuo agire. Ma non si può. Sono stati ampiamente  "sorpassati" dalla tua scelta. Indi per cui fossi in lei mi guarderei bene dal lasciare una cosa che la rende felice in questo momento... In nome di cosa? Di un tuo ripensamento? Del fatto che la hai catalogata come una donna con  "i valori della famiglia" etc etc.? Beh. Direi che è un po' tardi per parlarle di questi valori, non credi?


Perdonami,ma non credo che questo collega accetti di fare da valvola di sfogo senza chiedere nulla in cambio.
Lei non ha trovato uno che la ascolta disinteressatamente e gli sms ne sono una conferma.
Se poi pensiamo che lui ha una persona a casa ignara,beh....


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perdonami,ma non credo che questo collega accetti di fare da valvola di sfogo senza chiedere nulla in cambio.
> Lei non ha trovato uno che la ascolta disinteressatamente e gli sms ne sono una conferma.
> Se poi pensiamo che lui ha una persona a casa ignara,beh....



Ma ho capito! E che doveva fare costei? Razionalmente, intendo. O valutava di separarsi, o di stare un po' meglio. La sua valutazione mi pare l'abbia fatta. Cosa deve rispondere ora al marito? Che l'altro non è niente, mi pare la risposta più sensata. In questo caso. Di certo con questi presupposti non mi priverei di una valvola di sfogo. Poi oh... Se a lui non sta bene, può sempre assumersi l'iniziativa di chiedere la separazione. Eh.


----------



## trilobita (24 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma ho capito! E che doveva fare costei? Razionalmente, intendo. O valutava di separarsi, o di stare un po' meglio. La sua valutazione mi pare l'abbia fatta. Cosa deve rispondere ora al marito? Che l'altro non è niente, mi pare la risposta più sensata. In questo caso. Di certo con questi presupposti non mi priverei di una valvola di sfogo. Poi oh... Se a lui non sta bene, può sempre assumersi l'iniziativa di chiedere la separazione. Eh.


Volevo dire che il collega non è semplicemente una valvola di sfogo..
Tralaltro ora,se lei vuole davvero riprovarci con il marito,la presenza dell.altro,costante nella sua vita,sarà un enorme ostacolo alla ripartenza,anzi,credo sia proprio la causa del loro futuro fallimento...


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Volevo dire che il collega non è semplicemente una valvola di sfogo..Tralaltro ora,se lei vuole davvero riprovarci con il marito,la presenza dell.altro,costante nella sua vita,sarà un enorme ostacolo alla ripartenza,anzi,credo sia proprio la causa del loro futuro fallimento...


Ascolta.... Tu sinceramente riusciresti a vedere un futuro con una donna che -di punto in bianco - ti molla (nel senso che se ne va abbandonandoti, per giunta con un figlio)?E' una cosa un tantinello più grave di una pisciata fuori dal vaso ogni tanto.Se, nonostante tutto, non ritenessi il caso di separarti (prescindo dai motivi) saresti disposto a restare fedele a una persona che ti ha abbandonato, pur avendo già un altro che per quanto ti fa tirare qualche boccata di ossigeno?Ti dico la mia risposta, e premetto che generalmente non vedo di buon occhio i tradimenti: fossi in lei me ne sbatterei, e farei il comodo mio .Se poi a lui non sta bene, la strada della separazione gli e' aperta.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ascolta.... Tu sinceramente riusciresti a vedere un futuro con una donna che -di punto in bianco - ti molla (nel senso che se ne va abbandonandoti, per giunta con un figlio)?E' una cosa un tantinello più grave di una pisciata fuori dal vaso ogni tanto.Se, nonostante tutto, non ritenessi il caso di separarti (prescindo dai motivi) saresti disposto a restare fedele a una persona che ti ha abbandonato, pur avendo già un altro che per quanto ti fa tirare qualche boccata di ossigeno?Ti dico la mia risposta, e premetto che generalmente non vedo di buon occhio i tradimenti: fossi in lei me ne sbatterei, e farei il comodo mio .Se poi a lui non sta bene, la strada della separazione gli e' aperta.


Non sarebbe opportuno che lei dica "mi dispiace sei arrivato fuori tempo massimo "?
Invece vedo che si è per : lo hai fatto tu ora tocca a me.


----------



## trilobita (24 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ascolta.... Tu sinceramente riusciresti a vedere un futuro con una donna che -di punto in bianco - ti molla (nel senso che se ne va abbandonandoti, per giunta con un figlio)?E' una cosa un tantinello più grave di una pisciata fuori dal vaso ogni tanto.Se, nonostante tutto, non ritenessi il caso di separarti (prescindo dai motivi) saresti disposto a restare fedele a una persona che ti ha abbandonato, pur avendo già un altro che per quanto ti fa tirare qualche boccata di ossigeno?Ti dico la mia risposta, e premetto che generalmente non vedo di buon occhio i tradimenti: fossi in lei me ne sbatterei, e farei il comodo mio .Se poi a lui non sta bene, la strada della separazione gli e' aperta.


Forse non mi spiego bene.
Lui ha torto marcio e non può recriminare su quasi nulla.
Al netto delle vicende passate,perché,se lei gli ha detto che vuole riprovare,significa che nessuno dei due deve recriminare,altrimenti è fatica sprecata,vedo di ostacolo,per me insormontabile,la sua futura frequentazione quotidiana,a stretto contatto con l'altro e il fatto che lei sia confusa significa che il piede è ben più di la che di qua.
Non stavo cercando di alleggerire la di lui posizione,parlavo solo delle prospettive della loro dichiarazione d'intenti,tutto qua.
Per me,lei è già dell'altro,stanno solo sprecando tempo...


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse non mi spiego bene.
> Lui ha torto marcio e non può recriminare su quasi nulla.
> Al netto delle vicende passate,perché,se lei gli ha detto che vuole riprovare,significa che nessuno dei due deve recriminare,altrimenti è fatica sprecata,vedo di ostacolo,per me insormontabile,la sua futura frequentazione quotidiana,a stretto contatto con l'altro e il fatto che lei sia confusa significa che il piede è ben più di la che di qua.
> Non stavo cercando di alleggerire la di lui posizione,parlavo solo delle prospettive della loro dichiarazione d'intenti,tutto qua.
> Per me,lei è già dell'altro,stanno solo sprecando tempo...


Quoto


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non sarebbe opportuno che lei dica "mi dispiace sei arrivato fuori tempo massimo "?Invece vedo che si è per : lo hai fatto tu ora tocca a me.


No. Non è così. Anzi.... Guai se fosse solo per vendetta.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Non è così. Anzi.... Guai se fosse solo per vendetta.


Hai ragione, quando dicevo fuori tempo massimo era fuori dai coglioni, al marito s'intende


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse non mi spiego bene.
> Lui ha torto marcio e non può recriminare su quasi nulla.
> Al netto delle vicende passate,perché,se lei gli ha detto che vuole riprovare,significa che nessuno dei due deve recriminare,altrimenti è fatica sprecata,vedo di ostacolo,per me insormontabile,la sua futura frequentazione quotidiana,a stretto contatto con l'altro e il fatto che lei sia confusa significa che il piede è ben più di la che di qua.
> Non stavo cercando di alleggerire la di lui posizione,parlavo solo delle prospettive della loro dichiarazione d'intenti,tutto qua.
> Per me,lei è già dell'altro,stanno solo sprecando tempo...


No. Non mi sono spiegata io. Allora: In una situazione del genere, credo che uno, o una, sia legittimato a scegliere in base al comodo proprio. Do' per presupposto che lei non voglia separarsi. Ma credo anche che dopo avere subito un "abbandono" lei debba fare ciò che appunto le fa comodo: In questo caso, non separarsi e tenersi la storia con l'altro. Semplice. Se al marito questa situazione non dovesse garbare, sa come muoversi. Semplice.


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, quando dicevo fuori tempo massimo era fuori dai coglioni, al marito s'intende


Eh. Boh. Quello lo ha valutato lei, di non volerlo. Le comodità di un matrimonio sono (in)finite


----------



## h1o (24 Luglio 2017)

io mi sono preso tutte le responsabilità di questo mondo.  davvero sono disposto a tutto per poter ricominciare. innuna settimana gli ho fatto vedere da quel poco. che posso ritornare quello che ero in quei 14 anni fa.
ma sto fatto che lei veda sempre quella persona. e che lo abbia ricercato in una anno due volte. mi fa pensare che non cambierà mai nulla. 

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (24 Luglio 2017)

cmq rettifico non è un collega di lavoro. ma un cliente del suo lavoro. 
lei potrebbe vederlo in qualsiasi giorno a lavoro. o cmq la mattina al.solito bar dove tutti quegli degli uffici fanno colazione. insomma . lei lavora in una palazzina. lui sotto questa palazzina

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (24 Luglio 2017)

mi state letteralmente massacrando :/

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## iosolo (24 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Non mi sono spiegata io. Allora: In una situazione del genere, credo che uno, o una, sia legittimato a scegliere in base al comodo proprio. Do' per presupposto che lei non voglia separarsi. Ma credo anche che dopo avere subito un "abbandono" lei debba fare ciò che appunto le fa comodo: In questo caso, non separarsi e tenersi la storia con l'altro. Semplice. Se al marito questa situazione non dovesse garbare, sa come muoversi. Semplice.


Comunque considerati i cuoricini, le chattate e i "cazzi suoi" che ogni tanto il marito si fa, avrà pensato libero lui, libera io... siamo una coppia aperta. 

Strano a questo punto che il marito torni indietro. Perchè non continua a chattare e farsi i cazzi sua?! 

E' sempre troppo comodo così!


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Luglio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Comunque considerati i cuoricini, le chattate e i "cazzi suoi" che ogni tanto il marito si fa, avrà pensato libero lui, libera io... siamo una coppia aperta.
> 
> Strano a questo punto che il marito torni indietro. Perchè non continua a chattare e farsi i cazzi sua?!
> 
> E' sempre troppo comodo così!


Beh mica può fare il cuckold


----------



## trilobita (24 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Non mi sono spiegata io. Allora: In una situazione del genere, credo che uno, o una, sia legittimato a scegliere in base al comodo proprio. Do' per presupposto che lei non voglia separarsi. Ma credo anche che dopo avere subito un "abbandono" lei debba fare ciò che appunto le fa comodo: In questo caso, non separarsi e tenersi la storia con l'altro. Semplice. Se al marito questa situazione non dovesse garbare, sa come muoversi. Semplice.


Non mi sembra sia la proposta che gli ha fatto lei,prendere o lasciare.
Lei gli ha detto di aver chiuso con l'altro,ben sapendo che non sarà mai cosi.
Difatti io fossi lui la lascerei andare per la sua strada,sta solo perdendo tempo ed energie.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Luglio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Dopo la fatica che ho fatto a leggere mi ritrovo in tutti i tre i post..........vi quoto


anche tu, non scherzi:tv:  tranquillo ci penso io,  rilassati.:rotfl:


----------



## h1o (24 Luglio 2017)

in pratica dovrei lasciarla andare giusto?

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> in pratica dovrei lasciarla andare giusto?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Oppure fai buon viso a cattivo gioco, nella speranza  (che è sempre l'ultima a morire) che venga un giorno in cui lei pensi che possa valere la pena riaccordarti fiducia. Spero per lei che questo processo. -eventuale - non comporti in nessun caso condizionamenti sul lavoro.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Oppure fai buon viso a cattivo gioco, nella speranza  (che è sempre l'ultima a morire) che venga un giorno in cui lei pensi che possa valere la pena riaccordarti fiducia. Spero per lei che questo processo. -eventuale - non comporti in nessun caso condizionamenti sul lavoro.


Azz'


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz'


Oh. Credo sia l'unico caso, fino ad ora letto qui, in cui non me la sento proprio di dire che il tradimento e' sbagliato. Forse proprio a questa stregua non lo considero neanche come tradimento, ma più come una dichiarazione di (giusti) intenti. Poi sta all'altro accettarla o meno: in ogni caso, avendo ben poco da pretendere.

Subire le corna e' un conto. Subire un abbandono ben altro.

Di qui, che se vedo la necessità di essere ben chiari per ricostruire nel primo caso, nel secondo sostituisco la chiarezza da parte dell'abbandonato con una mera valutazione di opportunità.


----------



## patroclo (24 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche tu, non scherzi:tv:  tranquillo ci penso io,  rilassati.:rotfl:


.....


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Oh. Credo sia l'unico caso, fino ad ora letto qui, in cui non me la sento proprio di dire che il tradimento e' sbagliato. Forse proprio a questa stregua non lo considero neanche come tradimento, ma più come una dichiarazione di (giusti) intenti. Poi sta all'altro accettarla o meno: in ogni caso, avendo ben poco da pretendere.
> 
> Subire le corna e' un conto. Subire un abbandono ben altro.
> 
> Di qui, che se vedo la necessità di essere ben chiari per ricostruire nel primo caso, nel secondo sostituisco la chiarezza da parte dell'abbandonato con una mera valutazione di opportunità.


Piccolo problema, subire le corna sapendo. Mah.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ma il discorso è mi sono preso tutte le responsabilità del caso. gli ho detto è tutta colpa mia e ora che ho capito che ti ho perso voglio che cerchiamo piano piano di capire tutti i nostri problemi
> ..perché per quanto possa essere stato stronzo io...è se sono andato via io... il motivo è sempre staro colpa di tutte e due....
> io sono pronto a voler ricominciare e anche lei. però purtroppo come dico... ricominciare sapendo che lei per il  resto della sua vita lavorativa c'è lo avrà sempre in mezzo ai piedi. a lavoro. al bar.. ect..
> 
> ...


credo che tu stia cercando l'appiglio giusto per fare quello che da tempo non avevi il coraggio di fare.


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Piccolo problema, subire le corna sapendo. Mah.


E' all'evidenza un problema suo, mica di lei. Per lei senz'altro lo sarebbe qualora fosse indotta a rinunciare /cambiare lavoro per allontanarsi dalla sua boccata d'ossigeno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ascolta.... Tu sinceramente riusciresti a vedere un futuro con una donna che -di punto in bianco - ti molla (nel senso che se ne va abbandonandoti, per giunta con un figlio)?E' una cosa un tantinello più grave di una pisciata fuori dal vaso ogni tanto.Se, nonostante tutto, non ritenessi il caso di separarti (prescindo dai motivi) saresti disposto a restare fedele a una persona che ti ha abbandonato, pur avendo già un altro che per quanto ti fa tirare qualche boccata di ossigeno?Ti dico la mia risposta, e premetto che generalmente non vedo di buon occhio i tradimenti: fossi in lei me ne sbatterei, e farei il comodo mio .Se poi a lui non sta bene, la strada della separazione gli e' aperta.


:quoto:


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> io mi sono preso tutte le responsabilità di questo mondo.  davvero sono disposto a tutto per poter ricominciare. innuna settimana gli ho fatto vedere da quel poco. che posso ritornare quello che ero in quei 14 anni fa.
> ma sto fatto che lei veda sempre quella persona. e che lo abbia ricercato in una anno due volte. mi fa pensare che non cambierà mai nulla.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


scusa lei quanto ha aspettato che tu cambiassi?ora abbi pazienza e fiducia tu, se ci tieni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Piccolo problema, subire le corna sapendo. Mah.


suvvia, cosa sarà mai. In fin dei conti lui si è fatto i cazzaci suoi per anni. Per una volta che deve subire


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> suvvia, cosa sarà mai. In fin dei conti lui si è fatto i cazzaci suoi per anni. Per una volta che deve subire


Non credo che il ns amico possa subire scientemente, la vedo un po' duretta. Poi oh, mai dire mai. Cornuti che sanno il mondo è pieno.


----------



## h1o (24 Luglio 2017)

ovvio che non subisco

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ovvio che non subisco
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


E stai sempre sul chi va la?
Alla fine qualcosa dovrai decidere.


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ovvio che non subiscoInviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Allora dillo chiaramente a lei, ascoltala e prendi la tua decisione. Senza tornare eventualmente indietro quando hai bisogno di fare la lavatrice. Perdona la crudezza.


----------



## h1o (24 Luglio 2017)

a casa la lavatrice e le cose di casa le faccio io. tanto per essere precisi. tranne cucinare e stirare..

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (24 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E stai sempre sul chi va la?
> Alla fine qualcosa dovrai decidere.


ovvio che stando sempre sul chi va la. se una donna ci prova con me. quasi sicuramente non resisterei vista la mia paura verso di lei.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> a casa la lavatrice e le cose di casa le faccio io. tanto per essere precisi. tranne cucinare e stirare..
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Sei arrivato al punto di non ritorno: o gli dai piena fiducia, o la mandi a pascolare.


----------



## arula (24 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ma il discorso è mi sono preso tutte le responsabilità del caso. gli ho detto è tutta colpa mia e ora che ho capito che ti ho perso voglio che cerchiamo piano piano di capire tutti i nostri problemi
> ..perché per quanto possa essere stato stronzo io...è se sono andato via io... il motivo è sempre staro colpa di tutte e due....
> io sono pronto a voler ricominciare e anche lei. però purtroppo come dico... ricominciare sapendo che lei per il  resto della sua vita lavorativa c'è lo avrà sempre in mezzo ai piedi. a lavoro. al bar.. ect..
> 
> ...


Quando avrai finito di capire di chi è la colpa e comincerai a capire cosa puoi fare per renderla felice potrai man mano lasciare lo spettro di lui, ma é un processo lungo molto lungo... hai la pazienza di aspettare vada come vada o preferisci di nuovo fuggire I problemi?
L'amore è un rischio sempre se non lo abbracci non puoi ne amare ne essere amato


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2017)

A parte che leggerlo è stato più faticoso di leggere Carola, non ho capito cosa ci sia ricostruire ovvero cosa era stato costruito, ma soprattutto non ho capito perché.
A me sembra che sia solo una questione di non far la figura che... e di non avere danni economici.


----------



## Lostris (24 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che *leggerlo è stato più faticoso di leggere Carola*, non ho capito cosa ci sia ricostruire ovvero cosa era stato costruito, ma soprattutto non ho capito perché.
> A me sembra che sia solo una questione di non far la figura che... e di non avere danni economici.


:rotfl:
Ti quoto


----------



## trilobita (24 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Allora dillo chiaramente a lei, ascoltala e prendi la tua decisione. Senza tornare eventualmente indietro quando hai bisogno di fare la lavatrice. Perdona la crudezza.


Ri-perdonami,ma io vedo una persona che,sicura della fedeltà coniugale,a prescindere,si è adagiato fino a snobbare tutto quello che riguarda la comunicazione in una coppia,ha fatto un'enorme errore,fino ad arrivare ad andarsene per non sentirsi obblighi.
Ora non è chiaro se nell'interregno abbia tradito la moglie,se dopo il rientro oltre a chattare abbia tradito o no.
Io la cosa più brutta penso l'abbia commessa quando,resosi conto che la fedeltà,per la moglie non è un dogma,stigmatizzando la vicenda e rifacendo l'indolente subito dopo.
Nel momento in cui ha avuto la quasi certezza di averla persa,ha deciso l'indietro tutta,per dirla alla marinara,ma,secondo me,ha ragione Blaise,purtroppo.
È fuori tempo massimo.
Non vi è margine di recupero.
Tu,ogni volta che lei andrà al lavoro,avrai l'immagine di lei che flirta con il collega.
Lei,ogni volta che il collega le farà un'avance, avrà l'immagine di te che non la caghi e fai l'idiota chattando con altre idiote in rete.
No,non c'è margine.


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ri-perdonami,ma io vedo una persona che,sicura della fedeltà coniugale,a prescindere,si è adagiato fino a snobbare tutto quello che riguarda la comunicazione in una coppia,ha fatto un'enorme errore,fino ad arrivare ad andarsene per non sentirsi obblighi.
> Ora non è chiaro se nell'interregno abbia tradito la moglie,se dopo il rientro oltre a chattare abbia tradito o no.
> Io la cosa più brutta penso l'abbia commessa quando,resosi conto che la fedeltà,per la moglie non è un dogma,stigmatizzando la vicenda e rifacendo l'indolente subito dopo.
> Nel momento in cui ha avuto la quasi certezza di averla persa,ha deciso l'indietro tutta,per dirla alla marinara,ma,secondo me,ha ragione Blaise,purtroppo.
> ...


Bah. Per me la cosa più brutta che ha fatto e' stata quella di pigliare e andarsene per i fatti suoi per sei mesi. Indicativo anche il fatto che lui dica che quando si ripresentò alla porta, lei OVVIAMENTE accettò di riaverlo in casa. Troppe cose scontate. Quand'è così, capita anche di sentirsi in diritto a che l'altra parte rimanga in attesa a fare la calzetta. O che torni dedita solo a te al tuo schioccare delle dita. Insomma, troppe cose date per ovvie, quando buon senso vorrebbe che fosse ovvio il contrario. Credo che l'immaginare lei che flirta con l'altro sul lavoro sia l'ultimo dei suoi problemi, in questo momento. Che forse un po' di chiarezza sul proprio ruolo, non solo di marito, ma anche di padre, non guasterebbe. Che non si tratta di provolare chattando. Si tratta di scegliere di farsi i cazzi propri. Peccato che le persone non le si possa congelare e scongelare a piacimento. Spero che almeno per il figlio ci sia stato un po', in quei sei mesi.


----------



## trilobita (24 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Bah. Per me la cosa più brutta che ha fatto e' stata quella di pigliare e andarsene per i fatti suoi per sei mesi. Indicativo anche il fatto che lui dica che quando si ripresentò alla porta, lei OVVIAMENTE accettò di riaverlo in casa. Troppe cose scontate. Quand'è così, capita anche di sentirsi in diritto a che l'altra parte rimanga in attesa a fare la calzetta. O che torni dedita solo a te al tuo schioccare delle dita. Insomma, troppe cose date per ovvie, quando buon senso vorrebbe che fosse ovvio il contrario. Credo che l'immaginare lei che flirta con l'altro sul lavoro sia l'ultimo dei suoi problemi, in questo momento. Che forse un po' di chiarezza sul proprio ruolo, non solo di marito, ma anche di padre, non guasterebbe. Che non si tratta di provolare chattando. Si tratta di scegliere di farsi i cazzi propri. Peccato che le persone non le si possa congelare e scongelare a piacimento. Spero che almeno per il figlio ci sia stato un po', in quei sei mesi.


Non ha precisato il vero motivo del suo allontanamento,è stato un po' vago.
Non vi è alcun accenno al suo comportamento come padre.
Sostanzialmente un incosciente fino alla scoperta dell'innamoramento della moglie per un altro.
Ripeto,per me è troppo tardi,tempo sprecato


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non ha precisato il vero motivo del suo allontanamento,è stato un po' vago.
> Non vi è alcun accenno al suo comportamento come padre.
> Sostanzialmente un incosciente fino alla scoperta dell'innamoramento della moglie per un altro.
> Ripeto,per me è troppo tardi,tempo sprecato


Veramente ha scritto di avere lasciato. solI (plurale) madre e figlio. Spero non nel senso letterale del termine almeno il figlio. Su cui di altro nulla dice. Tu ci vedi un incosciente? Io uno che si è fatto una scelta, credeva di non scontarne le conseguenze (OVVIAMENTE mi ha ripreso in casa), e invece vi si e' trovato a farci i conti. Ripeto: troppe cose date per scontate. Un incosciente non sa a quali conseguenze può andare incontro. Chi ci ha scritto invece semplicemente ha dato per scontata la moglie. Per come la vedo io.


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Oh. Credo sia l'unico caso, fino ad ora letto qui, in cui non me la sento proprio di dire che il tradimento e' sbagliato. Forse proprio a questa stregua non lo considero neanche come tradimento, ma più come una dichiarazione di (giusti) intenti. Poi sta all'altro accettarla o meno: in ogni caso, avendo ben poco da pretendere.
> 
> Subire le corna e' un conto. Subire un abbandono ben altro.
> 
> Di qui, che se vedo la necessità di essere ben chiari per ricostruire nel primo caso, nel secondo sostituisco la chiarezza da parte dell'abbandonato con una mera valutazione di opportunità.


...ti "sento" abbastanza presa da questo 3d.......
concordo con te sul discorso dell'abbandono, anche se penso che se non c'è più niente si ci lascia.
Buon sera a tutti


----------



## trilobita (24 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Veramente ha scritto di avere lasciato. solI (plurale) madre e figlio. Spero non nel senso letterale del termine almeno il figlio. Su cui di altro nulla dice. Tu ci vedi un incosciente? Io uno che si è fatto una scelta, credeva di non scontarne le conseguenze (OVVIAMENTE mi ha ripreso in casa), e invece vi si e' trovato a farci i conti. Ripeto: troppe cose date per scontate. Un incosciente non sa a quali conseguenze può andare incontro. Chi ci ha scritto invece semplicemente ha dato per scontata la moglie. Per come la vedo io.


Se è rimasto di sasso quando ha capito dell'esistenza dell'altro,vuol dire che non sapeva di andare incontro a queste conseguenze,altrimenti se lo sarebbe immaginato.
Che ha dato per scontata la moglie è...scontato.
Per lui non era scontato,evidentemente,che questo la portasse nelle braccia di un altro.
Guarda che incosciente,per me,in questo caso,non ha un'accezione assolvente,tutt'altro.
Per me lui ha sbagliato tutto,ma siccome chiedeva consigli....
Io consigli non mi sento di darli,ma la mia opinione e che se una donna che lui definisce di vecchio stampo e saldi principi,arriva a volgere lo sguardo, vuol dire che i jolly lui se li è giocati tutti e come accennavo prima,non c'è più margine di recupero.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Luglio 2017)

Mai mettersi palesemente in competizione con una donna al gioco "mi faccio i cazzi miei": ne esci con le ossa rotte


----------



## trilobita (24 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mai mettersi palesemente in competizione con una donna al gioco "mi faccio i cazzi miei": ne esci con le ossa rotte


Nel suo caso ne uscirà con le ossa rotte se cercherà di aggiustare quello che non esiste più


----------



## Frithurik (24 Luglio 2017)

*snakkuzzo*

Fake-


----------



## h1o (24 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se è rimasto di sasso quando ha capito dell'esistenza dell'altro,vuol dire che non sapeva di andare incontro a queste conseguenze,altrimenti se lo sarebbe immaginato.
> Che ha dato per scontata la moglie è...scontato.
> Per lui non era scontato,evidentemente,che questo la portasse nelle braccia di un altro.
> Guarda che incosciente,per me,in questo caso,non ha un'accezione assolvente,tutt'altro.
> ...


se parlate con lei mi reputa  un bravissimo padre. e non lo dico io. non gli ho mai fatto mancare nulla. abbandono per come l'ho scritto io è non essergli stato accanto tutti i giorni dentro casa. e non perché non mi sono fatto più vedere. questo dico.
poi ha ragione trilo. lei in 14 anni non ha mai avuto occhi per nessuno all'infuori di me.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (24 Luglio 2017)

perche mi sono allontanato? colpa dentrambi dopo tanti anni. viene la monotonia . e io a differenza sua ho sbroccato. invece di parlare come due persone mature. 
poi uno dei tanti problemi era il suo carattere:
 non è facile quando una donna per quanto possa essere una brava persona.. cerca la perfezione  in ogni cosa.
dentro casa le cose le facevo io. e puntualmente :
i piatti dentro la lavastoviglie non si mettono così
devi asciugare il lavabo al bagno quando ti lavi i denti
il letto non si rifà così.
si hai pulito casa ma non è pulito bene
cioè questi sono esempi che io dentro casa.facendo i turni a lavoro. mi occupavo io di spazzare,lavare, spolverare, lavatrici..e puntualmente lei criticava qualsiasi cosa io facessi la dentro. sempre .rendendomi insomma una persona inutile. tante volte je l'ho detto,di questo. 
ma nada.
mi faceva sentire una merda praticamente.

poi un altro problema era il sesso:
ok io capisco che si lavora in settimana e arrivava stanca a casa alle 18 (dalle 8 di mattina)
però non è che posso sempre venire dopo la tua stanchezza.
e poi per me il sesso sta alla pari dell'amore. 



Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> perche mi sono allontanato? colpa dentrambi dopo tanti anni. viene la monotonia . e io a differenza sua ho sbroccato. invece di parlare come due persone mature.
> poi uno dei tanti problemi era il suo carattere:
> non è facile quando una donna per quanto possa essere una brava persona.. cerca la perfezione  in ogni cosa.
> dentro casa le cose le facevo io. e puntualmente :
> ...


Io ho lo stesso identico problema: faccio una marea di cose, mi spacco il didietro in casa, ma alla fine non ho mai fatto abbastanza. O non abbastanza bene.
Purtroppo sono tutte così, più fai e peggio è.
Sai perché? Perché noi non siamo donne: le pulizie in casa non sapremo mai farle bene come loro, eccezioni a parte ovviamente. Così come difficilmente una donna parcheggerá bene una macchina come fa un uomo.
Non solo: l'uomo parcheggia con non chalance, la donna fatica di bestia. Il contrario con le pulizie in casa o con la cura dei figli piccoli.
Diversità.
Ma non solo: quando si diventa domestici e mammi, le donne perdono rispetto per il partner; è una reazione ancestrale.
Una ricerca riportata dal corriere rivelava che vanno più d'accordo le coppie dove la donna fa tutto in casa: peccato che, se lavorano entrambi a tempo pieno, questo non è assolutamente possibile.


----------



## Outdider (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io ho lo stesso identico problema: faccio una marea di cose, mi spacco il didietro in casa, ma alla fine non ho mai fatto abbastanza. O non abbastanza bene.
> Purtroppo sono tutte così, più fai e peggio è.
> Sai perché? Perché noi non siamo donne: le pulizie in casa non sapremo mai farle bene come loro, eccezioni a parte ovviamente. Così come difficilmente una donna parcheggerá bene una macchina come fa un uomo.
> Non solo: l'uomo parcheggia con non chalance, la donna fatica di bestia. Il contrario con le pulizie in casa o con la cura dei figli piccoli.
> ...


Buongiorno...tu dici che non abbiamo le capacità per poter fare bene i mestieri di casa? Io credo non sia così, la verità è che ci mettiamo poco impegno perchè li consideriamo meno importanti rispetto ad altro.


----------



## Lostris (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io ho lo stesso identico problema: faccio una marea di cose, mi spacco il didietro in casa, ma alla fine non ho mai fatto abbastanza. O non abbastanza bene.
> Purtroppo sono tutte così, più fai e peggio è.
> Sai perché? Perché noi non siamo donne: le pulizie in casa non sapremo mai farle bene come loro, eccezioni a parte ovviamente. Così come difficilmente una donna parcheggerá bene una macchina come fa un uomo.
> Non solo: *l'uomo parcheggia con non chalance, la donna fatica di bestia*. Il contrario con le pulizie in casa o con la cura dei figli piccoli.
> ...


Altri luoghi comuni ne abbiamo? 

Il mio compagno, a parte alcune poche cose, è più efficiente di me nelle pulizie quando ci si mette.
Facciamo la lavastoviglie in modo diverso, ognuno ha il suo metodo, ma dato che il risultato è il medesimo nessuno si sogna di rompere le palle.

Se dovesse arrivare a stirare (che io detesto e unica cosa che lui non fa) sinceramente ne sarei felice. 
Non mi frega né mi è mai interessato avere la prerogativa dei lavori domestici.

E abbiamo anche discusso che fosse lui ad avere il part time con gestione figli anziché io, con serenità e valutando ruoli e rispettive posizioni.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Altri luoghi comuni ne abbiamo?
> 
> Il mio compagno, a parte alcune poche cose, è più efficiente di me nelle pulizie quando ci si mette.
> Facciamo la lavastoviglie in modo diverso, ognuno ha il suo metodo, ma dato che il risultato è il medesimo nessuno si sogna di rompere le palle.
> ...


Le solite eccezioni portate per contestare la regola.
Pazienza


----------



## trilobita (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io ho lo stesso identico problema: faccio una marea di cose, mi spacco il didietro in casa, ma alla fine non ho mai fatto abbastanza. O non abbastanza bene.
> Purtroppo sono tutte così, più fai e peggio è.
> Sai perché? Perché noi non siamo donne: le pulizie in casa non sapremo mai farle bene come loro, eccezioni a parte ovviamente. Così come difficilmente una donna parcheggerá bene una macchina come fa un uomo.
> Non solo: l'uomo parcheggia con non chalance, la donna fatica di bestia. Il contrario con le pulizie in casa o con la cura dei figli piccoli.
> ...


Vuoi dire che se un uomo è bravo a fare le faccende di casa e ad accudire i figli,è più esposto al pericolo di essere tradito?
Secondo me ci sono mille esempi di bravi casalinghi e mammi che non sono stati traditi....


----------



## ologramma (25 Luglio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Fake-


vedo che segui altri lidi :sonar: 
stesso nick?


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...ti "sento" abbastanza presa da questo 3d.......
> concordo con te sul discorso dell'abbandono, anche se penso che se non c'è più niente si ci lascia.
> Buon sera a tutti


Vero. E' proprio l'impostazione del discorso di [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] che mi stride. Non capisco cosa vorrebbe. Se te ne vai per sei mesi  (non sei giorni), cosa ti aspetti? Che una rimanga ad aspettarti? Posto che lui non si immaginasse la moglie fedele sulla porta, allora la successiva domanda e': cosa si aspetta ora? Perché in quel  "provo fastidio ad immaginare lei che lavora e magari flirta tutti i giorni a contatto con l'altro", vedo una precisa richiesta, che proprio non mi piace. Secondo me, date le premesse, l'ultima delle cose opportune per lei è quella di comprimere la sua vita  (in primis quella lavorativa) in ragione delle esigenze di h1o.


----------



## trilobita (25 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vero. E' proprio l'impostazione del discorso di [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] che mi stride. Non capisco cosa vorrebbe. Se te ne vai per sei mesi  (non sei giorni), cosa ti aspetti? Che una rimanga ad aspettarti? Posto che lui non si immaginasse la moglie fedele sulla porta, allora la successiva domanda e': cosa si aspetta ora? Perché in quel  "provo fastidio ad immaginare lei che lavora e magari flirta tutti i giorni a contatto con l'altro", vedo una precisa richiesta, che proprio non mi piace. Secondo me, date le premesse, l'ultima delle cose opportune per lei è quella di comprimere la sua vita  (in primis quella lavorativa) in ragione delle esigenze di h1o.


Sul fatto di non comprimere la sua vita,in special modo quella lavorativa,sono d'accordo con te.
Proprio in virtù di questo deve dire no al marito,che chiede di provare a ricominciare su altre basi rispetto al passato.
Si separano e lei si vive la storia con il collega liberamente,come è giusto che sia.
H1o deve rassegnarsi,è tardi,l'ha persa.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> perche mi sono allontanato? colpa dentrambi dopo tanti anni. viene la monotonia . e io a differenza sua ho sbroccato. invece di parlare come due persone mature.
> poi uno dei tanti problemi era il suo carattere:
> non è facile quando una donna per quanto possa essere una brava persona.. cerca la perfezione  in ogni cosa.
> dentro casa le cose le facevo io. e puntualmente :
> ...


Capisco perfettamente la sensazione di quando dentro casa ti vogliono fare sentire inadeguato. Ho passato parecchio tempo ad esserlo. Per giunta curando un bimbo piccolo. Ero arrivata al punto che non potevo spostargli una giacca dal letto senza subire urlate. Emblematica fu una volta in cui il bambino, gattonando, raggiunse il suo comodino in camera da letto e aprì un cassetto. Era sera ed ero stanchissima. Fui presa a male parole (urlate) perché non mi ero precipitata a fermarlo prima che il piccolo si mettesse a maneggiare alcune sue carte. Era li vicino anche lui, eh.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sul fatto di non comprimere la sua vita,in special modo quella lavorativa,sono d'accordo con te.
> Proprio in virtù di questo deve dire no al marito,che chiede di provare a ricominciare su altre basi rispetto al passato.
> Si separano e lei si vive la storia con il collega liberamente,come è giusto che sia.
> H1o deve rassegnarsi,è tardi,l'ha persa.


Qui la vedo in un'ottica diversa: e' lui adesso ad avere il problema. Sicché può a maggior ragione essere lui ad assumersi  (finalmente) la responsabilità di dire basta. Se e' quello che vuole. Comunque si, diversamente immagino  (posso solo immaginare non vivendo la loro coppia) che diversamente la strada sia molto in salita. Su questo non ci piove.


----------



## Lostris (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Le solite eccezioni portate per contestare la regola.
> Pazienza


Ma no 

secondo me non ha senso parlare di regole/eccezioni... in una società in cui spesso nella coppia lavorano entrambe i ruoli si fanno molto più "liquidi".


----------



## arula (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io ho lo stesso identico problema: faccio una marea di cose, mi spacco il didietro in casa, ma alla fine non ho mai fatto abbastanza. O non abbastanza bene.
> Purtroppo sono tutte così, più fai e peggio è.
> Sai perché? Perché noi non siamo donne: le pulizie in casa non sapremo mai farle bene come loro, eccezioni a parte ovviamente. Così come difficilmente una donna parcheggerá bene una macchina come fa un uomo.
> Non solo: l'uomo parcheggia con non chalance, la donna fatica di bestia. Il contrario con le pulizie in casa o con la cura dei figli piccoli.
> ...



ahahahahahahahahaahahah
mi auguro di riuscire ad insegnare a mio figlio ad essere autosufficiente e indipendente
questa è la base dell'autostima e della parità e non dover dipendere da una donna per lavarsi le mutande......
allo stesso modo spero di riuscire a insegnare a mia figlia che la propria autostima non passa per l'aspetto fisico o la compiacenza degli altri...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> perche mi sono allontanato? colpa dentrambi dopo tanti anni. viene la monotonia . e io a differenza sua ho sbroccato. invece di parlare come due persone mature.
> poi uno dei tanti problemi era il suo carattere:
> non è facile quando una donna per quanto possa essere una brava persona.. cerca la perfezione  in ogni cosa.
> dentro casa le cose le facevo io. e puntualmente :
> ...


Frase illuminante. Relazione basata sui servizi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io ho lo stesso identico problema: faccio una marea di cose, mi spacco il didietro in casa, ma alla fine non ho mai fatto abbastanza. O non abbastanza bene.
> Purtroppo sono tutte così, più fai e peggio è.
> Sai perché? Perché noi non siamo donne: le pulizie in casa non sapremo mai farle bene come loro, eccezioni a parte ovviamente. Così come difficilmente una donna parcheggerá bene una macchina come fa un uomo.
> Non solo: l'uomo parcheggia con non chalance, la donna fatica di bestia. Il contrario con le pulizie in casa o con la cura dei figli piccoli.
> ...


Avevi voglia di vivacizzare la giornata del forum o ste cazzate le pensi davvero?

Ho un vicino di casa che vedendomi parcheggiare disse "in una manovra! Neanche un uomo!" Non gli risposi per comprensione per l'età.


----------



## h1o (25 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vero. E' proprio l'impostazione del discorso di [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] che mi stride. Non capisco cosa vorrebbe. Se te ne vai per sei mesi  (non sei giorni), cosa ti aspetti? Che una rimanga ad aspettarti? Posto che lui non si immaginasse la moglie fedele sulla porta, allora la successiva domanda e': cosa si aspetta ora? Perché in quel  "provo fastidio ad immaginare lei che lavora e magari flirta tutti i giorni a contatto con l'altro", vedo una precisa richiesta, che proprio non mi piace. Secondo me, date le premesse, l'ultima delle cose opportune per lei è quella di comprimere la sua vita  (in primis quella lavorativa) in ragione delle esigenze di h1o.


guarda che quando sono tornato non era successo nulla . è accaduto dopo 3 mesi.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (25 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sul fatto di non comprimere la sua vita,in special modo quella lavorativa,sono d'accordo con te.
> Proprio in virtù di questo deve dire no al marito,che chiede di provare a ricominciare su altre basi rispetto al passato.
> Si separano e lei si vive la storia con il collega liberamente,come è giusto che sia.
> H1o deve rassegnarsi,è tardi,l'ha persa.


ripeto non è un collega. ma lavorano sulla stessa via. e cmq più che vivere la storia con lui. me sa tanto che dovrà fare l'amante a vita dato che ha una compagna e due figli.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (25 Luglio 2017)

situazione attuale:
11 luglio beccata. 5 giorni a discutere. lei voleva chiudere definitivamente.
avvicinamento mio. ti faccio vedere che posso tornare l'uomo che desideri.
4 giorni bellissimi. sempre in cerca tra noi.
abbiamo fatto anche l'amore o trombare 3 giorni di fila. poi io mi chiudo perché ripenso a tutto ciò che ha fatto . 
a ogni riferimento.luogo quando andavamo in giro. penso a quello che ha fatto. 
a oggi siamo rimasti di starci lontani. per capire ognuno cosa bisogna fare. aspettando che lui torni dalla vacanze e capire come reagisce lei nel vederlo. e m'ha giurato qualsiasi cosa provera me lo dirà. .
io ho una confusione in testa.
il cuore mi dici ricrea tutto. 
il cervello mi dice ormai è tardi.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> situazione attuale:
> 11 luglio beccata. 5 giorni a discutere. lei voleva chiudere definitivamente.
> avvicinamento mio. ti faccio vedere che posso tornare l'uomo che desideri.
> 4 giorni bellissimi. sempre in cerca tra noi.
> ...


Ha torto il cervello. 
Cerca di mettere tutto in ordine. Non hai una persona saggia con cui parlare a quattr'occhi?


----------



## h1o (25 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha torto il cervello.
> Cerca di mettere tutto in ordine. Non hai una persona saggia con cui parlare a quattr'occhi?


ho parlato con mille amici comuni.
tra cui uno:
te lo meriti .tutto. però ora . datti da fare per riconquistarla. che se non gli farai mancare nulla. nessuna donna cercherà altro. 
però ho i miei dubbi. :/

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (25 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> situazione attuale:
> 11 luglio beccata. 5 giorni a discutere. lei voleva chiudere definitivamente.
> avvicinamento mio. ti faccio vedere che posso tornare l'uomo che desideri.
> 4 giorni bellissimi. sempre in cerca tra noi.
> ...


Quindi vi ha messo entrambi sulla bilancia.
Se quando vede l'altro,decide che la storia con lui l'attizza di più che continuare con te,ti spedisce,viceversa,mette in stand-by l'altro,per vedere se la ricostruzione funziona.
Quindi,alla prima macchia di dentifricio sul lavandino,l'altro esce dalla panchina e torna in campo...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ho parlato con mille amici comuni.
> tra cui uno:
> te lo meriti .tutto. però ora . datti da fare per riconquistarla. che se non gli farai mancare nulla. nessuna donna cercherà altro.
> però ho i miei dubbi. :/
> ...


Se questo è quello saggio, quelli sempliciotti cosa dicono?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahaahahah
> mi auguro di riuscire ad insegnare a mio figlio ad essere autosufficiente e indipendente
> questa è la base dell'autostima e della parità e non dover dipendere da una donna per lavarsi le mutande......
> allo stesso modo spero di riuscire a insegnare a mia figlia che la propria autostima non passa per l'aspetto fisico o la compiacenza degli altri...


Ma tuo figlio *DEVE *essere indipendente, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahaahahah
> mi auguro di riuscire ad insegnare a mio figlio ad essere autosufficiente e indipendente
> questa è la base dell'autostima e della parità e non dover dipendere da una donna per lavarsi le mutande......
> allo stesso modo spero di riuscire a insegnare a mia figlia che la propria autostima non passa per l'aspetto fisico o la compiacenza degli altri...


Bisognerebbe insegnare le stesse cose a entrambi.
Purtroppo hai ragione perché bisogna combattere contro stereotipi che vengono loro trasmessi in ogni modo.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi vi ha messo entrambi sulla bilancia.
> Se quando vede l'altro,decide che la storia con lui l'attizza di più che continuare con te,ti spedisce,viceversa,mette in stand-by l'altro,per vedere se la ricostruzione funziona.
> Quindi,alla prima macchia di dentifricio sul lavandino,l'altro esce dalla panchina e torna in campo...


Ma la mogliera ha assaggiato il biscottino? Non ho capito. Se no che bilancia usa?


----------



## trilobita (25 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma la mogliera ha assaggiato il biscottino? Non ho capito. Se no che bilancia usa?


A quanto dice lei,no.
Per questo la vedo dura che lei tronchi una storia che si è appena staccata dalla rampa di lancio.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A quanto dice lei,no.
> Per questo la vedo dura che lei tronchi una storia che si è appena staccata dalla rampa di lancio.


Ah beh allora non ha speranze. Meglio troncare e subito. La mogliera non credo che si accontenti di fantasie.


----------



## Outdider (25 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che se un uomo è bravo a fare le faccende di casa e ad accudire i figli,è più esposto al pericolo di essere tradito?
> Secondo me ci sono mille esempi di bravi casalinghi e mammi che non sono stati traditi....


Quoto


----------



## ciliegia (25 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevi voglia di vivacizzare la giornata del forum o ste cazzate le pensi davvero?


Esatto 
Ogni suo intervento mi esce in fronte la parola TILT


----------



## arula (25 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe insegnare le stesse cose a entrambi.
> Purtroppo hai ragione perché bisogna combattere contro stereotipi che vengono loro trasmessi in ogni modo.


secondo me ti sbagli non devo isegnare le stesse cose a tutti, essendo tutti diversi insegno quello che serve a loro nel dettaglio
per il generico c'è la scuola
è questo che non riesco mai a spiegare, essere diversi e avere necessità diverse è una ricchezza non siamo tutti robot uguali... ma è una mia utopia difficilmente compresa


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe insegnare le stesse cose a entrambi.
> Purtroppo hai ragione perché *bisogna combattere contro stereotipi* che vengono loro trasmessi in ogni modo.


Non sono stereotipi, è madre natura.
Continua a difendere il "bel mondo moderno" e "i suoi valori", nonostante il disastro che ci circonda.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> secondo me ti sbagli non devo isegnare le stesse cose a tutti, essendo tutti diversi insegno quello che serve a loro nel dettaglio
> per il generico c'è la scuola
> è questo che non riesco mai a spiegare, essere diversi e avere necessità diverse è una ricchezza non siamo tutti robot uguali... ma è una mia utopia difficilmente compresa


Diverse in base all'individualità pure a scuola, in base al sesso è quello che hai detto tu.


----------



## arula (25 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diverse in base all'individualità pure a scuola, in base al sesso è quello che hai detto tu.


si quello hai ragione scusa, parlavo del sesso e degli sterotipi sessuali percui differenziavo per gli stereotipi differenti applicati, ma mi è venuto spontaneo generalizzarlo scusa ancora


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non sono stereotipi, è madre natura.
> Continua a difendere il "bel mondo moderno" e "i suoi valori", nonostante il disastro che ci circonda.


Causa persa


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non sono stereotipi, è madre natura.
> Continua a difendere il "bel mondo moderno" e "i suoi valori", nonostante il disastro che ci circonda.


È madre natura che insegna a lavare le finestre o a parcheggiare?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> si quello hai ragione scusa, parlavo del sesso e degli sterotipi sessuali percui differenziavo per gli stereotipi differenti applicati, ma mi è venuto spontaneo generalizzarlo scusa ancora


Sono d'accordo con te. Va fatto infatti un lavoro faticoso e che riesce solo parzialmente per contrastare gli stereotipi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Causa persa


Ognuno è libero di sbagliare come crede...


----------



## arula (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ognuno è libero di sbagliare come crede...


ciao
se ragioni di diversità personalmente penso che sia il tratto distintivo e che non si possa cercare di essere quel che non si è ma se a questo associ l'incompetenza a premere il tasto onoff della lavatrice, si chiama mettercisi e non è certo una predisposizione di genere 

è vero le bimbe tendono a copiare le mamme nei loro giochi di ruolo e i maschi i papà ma non è una predisposizione istintiva è solo la dote imitativa dell'uomo necessaria come altre all'apprendimento...

fare cose per le quali basta leggere e applicarsi non rafforzano la valenza di genere semmai l'incapacità personale

se parliamo di propensione all'empatia per le donne e doti di sintesi per gli uomini oppure capacità di collaborazione e stabilità emotiva maschile o capacità organizzativa e multiattività femminile.... su questo si che la natura ha una sua espressione come pure l'assenza dell'enzima per digerire l'alcool nelle donne o la massa muscolare diversificata eccetera...

non mescolare attività pratiche da propensioni di genere o fisiche... grazie


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ciao
> se ragioni di diversità personalmente penso che sia il tratto distintivo e che non si possa cercare di essere quel che non si è ma se a questo associ l'incompetenza a premere il tasto onoff della lavatrice, si chiama mettercisi e non è certo una predisposizione di genere
> 
> è vero le bimbe tendono a copiare le mamme nei loro giochi di ruolo e i maschi i papà ma non è una predisposizione istintiva è solo la dote imitativa dell'uomo necessaria come altre all'apprendimento...
> ...


ma per carità...


----------



## trilobita (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> ma per carità...


Oggi è giornata di direttive,probabilmente..


----------



## arula (25 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Oggi è giornata di direttive,probabilmente..


ma no dai però non si può sentire che uno non sa fare una cosa pratica  per predisposizione naturale
meglio dire non mi vanno proprio basta capire che non vanno manco a noi 
e pace


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ma no dai però non si può sentire che uno non sa fare una cosa pratica  per predisposizione naturale
> meglio dire non mi vanno proprio basta capire che non vanno manco a noi
> e pace


Infatti è stata confusa la natura  (che ci fa diversi nel genere) con la cultura che ci vuole attribuire certe supremazie di genere. Non si tratta di supremazia, a volte credo sia corretto parlare di abitudine, a volte credo che questa abitudine sfoci semplicemente in preconcetti.


----------



## trilobita (25 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ma no dai però non si può sentire che uno non sa fare una cosa pratica  per predisposizione naturale
> meglio dire non mi vanno proprio basta capire che non vanno manco a noi
> e pace


Io passo periodi di uno o due mesi all'anno da solo.
In questi periodi porto inevitabilmente la roba a stirare a pagamento,e ti garantisco che sono uno parsimonioso.
Posso mettere tutto l'impegno che voglio,ma dopo che ho stirato,la biancheria è in condizioni peggiori di quando l'ho tolta dalla lavatrice.
Le camicie tocca rilavarle per le indelebili pieghe provocate con il ferro da stiro.
Quindi non centra essere volenterosi,c'è a chi riesce e chi no.


----------



## arula (25 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Infatti è stata confusa la natura  (che ci fa diversi nel genere) con la cultura che ci vuole attribuire certe supremazie di genere. Non si tratta di supremazia, a volte credo sia corretto parlare di abitudine, a volte credo che questa abitudine sfoci semplicemente in preconcetti.


:up: quoto


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io passo periodi di uno o due mesi all'anno da solo.
> In questi periodi porto inevitabilmente la roba a stirare a pagamento,e ti garantisco che sono uno parsimonioso.
> Posso mettere tutto l'impegno che voglio,ma dopo che ho stirato,la biancheria è in condizioni peggiori di quando l'ho tolta dalla lavatrice.
> Le camicie tocca rilavarle per le indelebili pieghe provocate con il ferro da stiro.
> Quindi non centra essere volenterosi,c'è a chi riesce e chi no.


Se io faccio una cosa dieci volte al mese, mentre tu la stessa cosa la fai dieci volte all'anno.... Indovina un po' a chi può riuscire meglio.


----------



## arula (25 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io passo periodi di uno o due mesi all'anno da solo.
> In questi periodi porto inevitabilmente la roba a stirare a pagamento,e ti garantisco che sono uno parsimonioso.
> Posso mettere tutto l'impegno che voglio,ma dopo che ho stirato,la biancheria è in condizioni peggiori di quando l'ho tolta dalla lavatrice.
> Le camicie tocca rilavarle per le indelebili pieghe provocate con il ferro da stiro.
> Quindi non centra essere volenterosi,c'è a chi riesce e chi no.


ahahahah premesso che è una delle attività casalinghe che odio fortemente e penso che a breve pagherò qualcuno per farla al posto mio, detto ciò
1. vanno stesi i panni in modo che non si segnino in asciugatura, da cui le camicie sbattute e appese in gruccia abbottonate facilitano di molto il compito
2. si comincia stirando colletto e polsini poi maniche e infine il resto stendendole bene al fine di non creare pieghe
3. necessario ferro a vapore versione a ricarica continua (questa forse andava al numero 1)
4. tenere la temperatura del ferro alla quantità giusta del materiale stirato magari per materiali delicati anche una tela sopra di protezione
5. il ferro deve essere in perfette condizioni per evitare perdite di calcare o liquidi (puliti ossessivamente/compulsivamente  la vostra macchina gli altri 'utensili' seguono lo stesso principio)

per le lezioni pratiche sono disponibile previo pagamento o cambio ore per babysitting alla banca delle ore


----------



## arula (25 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se io faccio una cosa dieci volte al mese, mentre tu la stessa cosa la fai dieci volte all'anno.... Indovina un po' a chi può riuscire meglio.


ecco spiegato perchè l'esercizio è valido in qualsiasi attività umana, dallo studio allo sport, dal lavoro alle attività ludicoricreative... rinunciare alla prima difficoltà non risolve le problematiche riscontrate e rende insoddisfatti e frustrati ^-^


----------



## stany (25 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che se un uomo è bravo a fare le faccende di casa e ad accudire i figli,è più esposto al pericolo di essere tradito?
> Secondo me ci sono mille esempi di bravi casalinghi e mammi che non sono stati traditi....


Ma anche il contrario... Se la non collaborazione contribuisce a sfaldare il rapporto,il tradimento origina da altre cause.... Continuo a ripetere: se si ama non si tradisce;e credo di dire una cosa oggettiva.
Il fatto che il "maschio" venga svalutato agli occhi della propria compagna,anche solo a livello inconscio,credo possa essere possibile e verificarsi nelle situazioni in cui la "femmina" abbia delle pulsioni che non vengono soddisfatte dal compagno che,a maggior ragione vien visto come collaboratore domestico più che come amante.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ecco spiegato perchè l'esercizio è valido in qualsiasi attività umana, dallo studio allo sport, dal lavoro alle attività ludicoricreative... rinunciare alla prima difficoltà non risolve le problematiche riscontrate e rende insoddisfatti e frustrati ^-^


Senz'altro. 

Poi subentra la voglia e, appunto, il fattore culturale.

Esistono poi limiti più o meno legati al genere: nei lavori  "di forza" e' fuori di discussione la generale supremazia maschile. Per un fattore fisico. L'uomo è più forte. Il punto è che non siamo uguali, e' proprio un fatto empirico. 

Ma un conto è assecondare la natura in quelle che sono le differenze di genere che ci ha dato, un conto è sostenere differenze derivanti dalla cultura, o dalla abitudine. Come dire la famosa frase "donna al volante pericolo costante". E' stata coniata quando ancora praticamente le donne non guidavano, e se lo facevano era assai meno degli uomini. Non ci vedo genetica, in questo come nella attitudine a stirare


----------



## stany (25 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi vi ha messo entrambi sulla bilancia.
> Se quando vede l'altro,decide che la storia con lui l'attizza di più che continuare con te,ti spedisce,viceversa,mette in stand-by l'altro,per vedere se la ricostruzione funziona.
> Quindi,alla prima macchia di dentifricio sul lavandino,l'altro esce dalla panchina e torna in campo...


Sei il solito dissacratore  .....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ahahahah premesso che è una delle attività casalinghe che odio fortemente e penso che a breve pagherò qualcuno per farla al posto mio, detto ciò
> 1. vanno stesi i panni in modo che non si segnino in asciugatura, da cui le camicie sbattute e appese in gruccia abbottonate facilitano di molto il compito
> 2. si comincia stirando colletto e polsini poi maniche e infine il resto stendendole bene al fine di non creare pieghe
> 3. necessario ferro a vapore versione a ricarica continua (questa forse andava al numero 1)
> ...


Guarda che io stiro quanto mia moglie: a lei viene tutto meglio e lo fa anche più in fretta.
Quando si tratta di smanettare un pc o di guidare, gli insulti si capovolgono.
E questa è la regola di ogni famiglia: poi ci sono le eccezioni.


----------



## h1o (25 Luglio 2017)

e mica ha tutti i torti...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (25 Luglio 2017)

e cmq sia a detta sua... il suo cercare altro è stata una conseguenza...alle.mie azioni...
e gli ho risposto.ok... ma se a maggio ti già sentivi con lui perché non dirmelo? invece di iniziare la finzione?
non ha avuto le palle. boh
lei dice che era in confusione e che l'unica cosa che voleva era stare bene. 
addirittura era arrivata a non stare più con la figlia.. che lei ha sempre capito tutti e a lei nessuno. 

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (25 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Senz'altro.
> 
> Poi subentra la voglia e, appunto, il fattore culturale.
> 
> ...


Se ti riferisci a me per lo stirare,rispondevo ad Arula che sosteneva che basta l'impegno....non è cosi.
Le donne guidano come gli uomini,brave,meno brave,minacce per gli altri,ne più né meno degli uomini.
Ho dei dubbi invece sul fatto si siano adattate alla nuova immagine del maschio-massaia-mammo.
Molto meglio del vecchio maschio alfa,ma,magari,quello con cui scopano volentieri,guarda caso,non lo vedono mentre lava  e cambia i pannolini,ma bello in tiro(in tutti i sensi)...mentre il nuovo maschio è a casa a stirare


----------



## arula (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Guarda che io stiro quanto mia moglie: a lei viene tutto meglio e lo fa anche più in fretta.
> Quando si tratta di smanettare un pc o di guidare, gli insulti si capovolgono.
> E questa è la regola di ogni famiglia: poi ci sono le eccezioni.


non ti conviene fare le gare perchè almeno con me ne esci malconcio

il problema non è dividersi i compiti la specializzazione è la base  della rivoluzione industriale ci mancherebbe che dica che in casa non si  possa o debba differenziare secondo le proprie capacità
ma non è che siamo naturalmente predisposti a questo, solo quello volevo sottolineare.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me per lo stirare,rispondevo ad Arula che sosteneva che basta l'impegno....non è cosi.Le donne guidano come gli uomini,brave,meno brave,minacce per gli altri,ne più né meno degli uomini.Ho dei dubbi invece sul fatto si siano adattate alla nuova immagine del maschio-massaia-mammo.Molto meglio del vecchio maschio alfa,ma,magari,quello con cui scopano volentieri,guarda caso,non lo vedono mentre lava  e cambia i pannolini,ma bello in tiro(in tutti i sensi)...mentre il nuovo maschio è a casa a stirare


E' risaputo invece che voi vogliate trovarci, per quei momenti, in zoccoli di legno e guanti per lavare i piatti.A volte mi rileggo e credo di aver scritto banalità.... Poi ho sempre la conferma che le banalità sono solo quelle scontate per tutti.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> non ti conviene fare le gare perchè almeno con me ne esci malconcio
> 
> il problema non è dividersi i compiti la specializzazione è la base  della rivoluzione industriale ci mancherebbe che dica che in casa non si  possa o debba differenziare secondo le proprie capacità
> ma non è che siamo naturalmente predisposti a questo, solo quello volevo sottolineare.


ti si è incantato il disco, suona sempre le stesse stridule note


----------



## kikko64 (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> *Non sono stereotipi, è madre natura.*
> Continua a difendere il "bel mondo moderno" e "i suoi valori", nonostante il disastro che ci circonda.


allora madre natura con mia _*figlia*_ ha sbagliato qualcosa ...


... e pensa che è anche capace di parcheggiare con _*non chalance *_:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## arula (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> ti si è incantato il disco, suona sempre le stesse stridule note


mannaggia che antipatico
perchè a te invece non s'è incantato il cervello? prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## arula (25 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> allora madre natura con mia _*figlia*_ ha sbagliato qualcosa ...
> 
> View attachment 13186
> ... e pensa che è anche capace di parcheggiare con _*non chalance *_:rotfl::rotfl:


fantastica, complimenti


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> allora madre natura con mia _*figlia*_ ha sbagliato qualcosa ...
> 
> View attachment 13186
> ... e pensa che è anche capace di parcheggiare con _*non chalance *_:rotfl::rotfl:


Le solite eccezioni usate per contestare la regola.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> mannaggia che antipatico
> perchè a te invece non s'è incantato il cervello? prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


A me il cervello si incanta solo se mi passa davanti la Arula giusta


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> allora madre natura con mia _*figlia*_ ha sbagliato qualcosa ...
> 
> View attachment 13186
> ... e pensa che è anche capace di parcheggiare con _*non chalance *_:rotfl::rotfl:


Tranquillo. Tra un po' qualcuno dirà che per una donna guidare bene e' una malattia  

Complimenti a tua figlia!


----------



## kikko64 (25 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Le solite eccezioni usate per contestare la regola.


Ed invece è proprio vero il contrario : io come attività secondaria faccio l'istruttore di guida sicura nella scuola di pilotaggio di un noto costruttore di auto giapponese e ti posso assicurare che i guidatori peggiori e più incapaci sono proprio gli uomini che, dall'alto della loro "arroganza" e della loro millantata bravura al volante, nelle prove pratiche vengono regolarmente surclassati dalle donne.

Per la cronaca, mia figlia con la macchina da corsa è più veloce di me ...


----------



## trilobita (25 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ed invece è proprio vero il contrario : io come attività secondaria faccio l'istruttore di guida sicura nella scuola di pilotaggio di un noto costruttore di auto giapponese e ti posso assicurare che i guidatori peggiori e più incapaci sono proprio gli uomini che, dall'alto della loro "arroganza" e della loro millantata bravura al volante, nelle prove pratiche vengono regolarmente surclassati dalle donne.
> 
> Per la cronaca, mia figlia con la macchina da corsa è più veloce di me ...


Eh beh,non per smorzare gli animi,ma se di cognome fai Hamilton,allora tua figlia è davvero brava,altrimenti è una comparativa senza dati....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Eh beh,non per smorzare gli animi,ma se di cognome fai Hamilton,allora tua figlia è davvero brava,altrimenti è una comparativa senza dati....


Ma come ti permetti: le donne sono migliori in tutto.
Lo dice l'ideologia dominante.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Eh beh,non per smorzare gli animi,ma se di cognome fai Hamilton,allora tua figlia è davvero brava,altrimenti è una comparativa senza dati....


Tutta sua madre


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ahahahah premesso che è una delle attività casalinghe che odio fortemente e penso che a breve pagherò qualcuno per farla al posto mio, detto ciò
> 1. vanno stesi i panni in modo che non si segnino in asciugatura, da cui le camicie sbattute e appese in gruccia abbottonate facilitano di molto il compito
> 2. si comincia stirando colletto e polsini poi maniche e infine il resto stendendole bene al fine di non creare pieghe
> 3. necessario ferro a vapore versione a ricarica continua (questa forse andava al numero 1)
> ...


Io non stiro. Acquisto capi che non necessitano stiratura.
Quando mio figlio desidera la camicia stirata se la stira lui. Saltuariamente ho portato un po' di camicie a stirare. Mi ha detto che non è necessario e che se le stira lui.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma anche il contrario... Se la non collaborazione contribuisce a sfaldare il rapporto,il tradimento origina da altre cause.... Continuo a ripetere: se si ama non si tradisce;e credo di dire una cosa oggettiva.
> Il fatto che il "maschio" venga svalutato agli occhi della propria compagna,anche solo a livello inconscio,credo possa essere possibile e verificarsi nelle situazioni in cui la "femmina" abbia delle pulsioni che non vengono soddisfatte dal compagno che,a maggior ragione vien visto come collaboratore domestico più che come amante.


Ma perché mai dovrebbe essere svalutato un uomo che svolge attività domestiche e non una donna che fa le stesse cose?
Io ho una idea della possibile risposta...:facepalm:


----------



## kikko64 (25 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Eh beh,non per smorzare gli animi,ma se di cognome fai Hamilton,allora tua figlia è davvero brava,altrimenti è una comparativa senza dati....


io non mi chiamo Hamilton ma tieni conto che guido da 35 anni, ho anche corso in qualche rally, ho fatto corsi di guida per diventare istruttore e mia figlia di anni ne ha 22 ...

nei corsi dove faccio l'istruttore la differenza fondamentale è che le donne vogliono imparare ... gli uomini credono di essere già "imparati"


----------



## trilobita (25 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> io non mi chiamo Hamilton ma tieni conto che guido da 35 anni, ho anche corso in qualche rally, ho fatto corsi di guida per diventare istruttore e mia figlia di anni ne ha 22 ...
> 
> nei corsi dove faccio l'istruttore la differenza fondamentale è che le donne vogliono imparare ... gli uomini credono di essere già "imparati"


Kikko,stavo scherzando.
Chiaro che avrai fatto le tue valutazioni.
Comunque è vero,gli uomini fanno più fatica a capire cosa serve per migliorare la guida.
A suo tempo feci un corso di guida sportiva ad Adria,offerto dall'Aprilia,istruttori Capirossi e Migliorati.
Erano presenti anche pilotesse.
I più veloci in assoluto furono piloti che gareggiavano e si vedeva.
Le pilotesse che gareggiavano erano pure veloci,un po' meno ma davano un bel gas.
Il discrimine l'ho visto tra i principianti.
Gli uomini pur più veloci,non sono migliorati tantissimo,anzi,qualcuno addirittura ha alzato i tempi rispetto alla sessione precedente,mentre le donne,hanno costantemente migliorato.
Alla fine ho visto una che mostrava alla collega la saponetta grattata...
Io?
Diciamo che sono stato il più veloce...degli ultimi tre...


----------



## stany (25 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché mai dovrebbe essere svalutato un uomo che svolge attività domestiche e non una donna che fa le stesse cose?
> Io ho una idea della possibile risposta...:facepalm:


Capisco dove vuoi arrivare.......tutto passa dal ragionamento in chiave della virilità compromessa dallo svolgere mansioni tradizionalmente femminili ; un poco come rifuggire dalle stimolazioni perineali da parte di una donna,perché la zona erogena è troppo vicina all'orifizio che un eterosessuale mai "userebbe" con un altro uomo....


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Luglio 2017)

Siete ad una riunione di femministe?

.........e femminelli?


----------



## stany (25 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Siete ad una riunione di femministe?
> 
> .........e femminelli?


Se aspetti ti mando la cura per il tuo priapismo.
(te l'avevo detto di non esagerare col cialis)


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Se aspetti ti mando la cura per il tuo priapismo.
> (te l'avevo detto di non esagerare col cialis)


Sei invidioso?


----------



## h1o (26 Luglio 2017)

vabbè ora parliamo di Schumacher :/

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (26 Luglio 2017)

stasera gli ho chiesto mi ami ancora o no? 
lei: non lo so.
sto non lo so . avrà nome e cognome. sicuro

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (26 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> stasera gli ho chiesto mi ami ancora o no?
> lei: non lo so.
> sto non lo so . avrà nome e cognome. sicuro
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Mi sa che sei fregato caro amico...o te la sta facendo pagare  o sei fregato veramente.


----------



## h1o (26 Luglio 2017)

poi me pretende il bacio in bocca della buona notte. e io come pretendi una cosa del genere,m

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (26 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei fregato caro amico...o te la sta facendo pagare  o sei fregato veramente.


poi mi dice sempre:
quello che stai soffrendo tu ora .il l'ho sofferto da sola sei mesi.quando sei andato via

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> poi mi dice sempre:
> quello che stai soffrendo tu ora .il l'ho sofferto da sola sei mesi.quando sei andato via
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Va beh, ora siamo alle vendette postume. Meglio prendere il toro per le corna prima che ti incorni.


----------



## Outdider (26 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> poi me pretende il bacio in bocca della buona notte. e io come pretendi una cosa del genere,m
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ed ha tutto il diritto di pretendere, sei solo fortunato che non sei ancora cervo definitivamente.


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ed ha tutto il diritto di pretendere, sei solo fortunato che non sei ancora cervo definitivamente.


:up:
non lo so è ancora ni
e rientra ancora nella fattispecie ti voglio baciare ma in base a come ti comporti vediamo...


----------



## h1o (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Va beh, ora siamo alle vendette postume. Meglio prendere il toro per le corna prima che ti incorni. [emoji6]


e stamattina altra discussione...
io: inutile prenderci in giro. già sé metti in discussione l'amore che provi per me. meglio lasciar perdere è solo tempo perso...
lei:
solo perché t'ho detto che non ti amo scappi?sai quanto ho cambattutto per non farti andare via..e ora tu perché ti dico se ti amo o no . manco combatti come ho fatto io.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## arula (26 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> e stamattina altra discussione...
> io: inutile prenderci in giro. già sé metti in discussione l'amore che provi per me. meglio lasciar perdere è solo tempo perso...
> lei:
> solo perché t'ho detto che non ti amo scappi?sai quanto ho cambattutto per non farti andare via..e ora tu perché ti dico se ti amo o no . manco combatti come ho fatto io.
> ...


condivido la tipa, non è che dimostri molto interesse con quel che hai detto
io capisco solo ' che gran perdita di tempo'
riflettici


----------



## kikko64 (26 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> poi mi dice sempre:
> quello che stai soffrendo tu ora .il l'ho sofferto da sola sei mesi.quando sei andato via
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Nella Divina Commedia di Dante questo si definisce come "Legge del contrappasso" ...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> e stamattina altra discussione...
> io: inutile prenderci in giro. già sé metti in discussione l'amore che provi per me. meglio lasciar perdere è solo tempo perso...
> lei:
> solo perché t'ho detto che non ti amo scappi?sai quanto ho cambattutto per non farti andare via..e ora tu perché ti dico se ti amo o no . manco combatti come ho fatto io.
> ...


Invece con il tuo comportamento non l'hai mai messo in discussione?


----------



## trilobita (26 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> e stamattina altra discussione...
> io: inutile prenderci in giro. già sé metti in discussione l'amore che provi per me. meglio lasciar perdere è solo tempo perso...
> lei:
> solo perché t'ho detto che non ti amo scappi?sai quanto ho cambattutto per non farti andare via..e ora tu perché ti dico se ti amo o no . manco combatti come ho fatto io.
> ...


Quanto tempo ed energie sprecate!!!!!


----------



## kikko64 (26 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> e stamattina altra discussione...
> io: inutile prenderci in giro. già sé metti in discussione l'amore che provi per me. meglio lasciar perdere è solo tempo perso...
> lei:
> solo perché t'ho detto che non ti amo scappi?sai quanto ho cambattutto per non farti andare via..e ora tu perché ti dico se ti amo o no . manco combatti come ho fatto io.
> ...


Sarò brutale così forse capisci : perché una donna dovrebbe continuare ad amare un uomo che l'ha trattata come l'hai trattata tu ?

Fatti delle domande e datti delle risposte.


----------



## trilobita (26 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sarò brutale così forse capisci : perché una donna dovrebbe continuare ad amare un uomo che l'ha trattata come l'hai trattata tu ?
> 
> Fatti delle domande e datti delle risposte.


Kikko,lei ha tutte le ragioni per troncare.
Lo faccia!
Non continui a prenderlo per il culo....


----------



## iosolo (26 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Kikko,lei ha tutte le ragioni per troncare.
> Lo faccia!
> Non continui a prenderlo per il culo....


E' stata sincera dicendo che non sa se lo ama. 
Ha lottato per lui e ancora ora non è disposta a buttare tutto alle ortiche, per lui, per la famiglia... per senso del dovere considerando che è come la definita lui "donna di vecchio stampo". 

Però anche lui deve dimostrare che lei vale la pena. 
Non lo fa certo, chiudendo alla prima difficoltà. 
Faccia l'uomo anche lui, si prenda le sue responsabilità, dimostri che è in grado di risolvere i problemi e di non scappare di fronte alle prime avversità. Gli dimostri che tiene a lei e non ha un posto caldo dove chattare con le sue amichette sul divano mentre si fa i cazzi sua.


----------



## trilobita (26 Luglio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> E' stata sincera dicendo che non sa se lo ama.
> Ha lottato per lui e ancora ora non è disposta a buttare tutto alle ortiche, per lui, per la famiglia... per senso del dovere considerando che è come la definita lui "donna di vecchio stampo".
> 
> Però anche lui deve dimostrare che lei vale la pena.
> ...


Boh,io una che vuole stare con me per senso del dovere,per la famiglia,perché è vecchio stampo....ma solo  con me,che non sa se mi ama ancora(mentre ha ben chiaro cosa prova per l'altro,viste le dichiarazioni d'amore scritte e controfirmate nei messaggi),non ci investirei un minuto.
Già e difficile far durare una coppia che parte profondamente innamorata,partire con un "Boh!Ti amo?Che ne so!",mi sembra una gran ripartenza falsa.


----------



## kikko64 (26 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Kikko,lei ha tutte le ragioni per troncare.
> Lo faccia!
> *Non continui a prenderlo per il culo.*...


chi prende per il culo chi ???

a me sembra che [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] abbia la memoria di un pesce rosso dentro alla sua boccia e la cosa più assurda che si stupisce (e si incazza pure) se lei ora ha qualche dubbio sul fatto di continuare o no a stare con lui.

Non mi pare che [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] si sia preoccupato molto della compagna mentre chattava con le altre o quando se n'è andato da casa.

Brava lei ad avere ancora dei dubbi ...


----------



## trilobita (26 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> chi prende per il culo chi ???
> 
> a me sembra che [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] abbia la memoria di un pesce rosso dentro alla sua boccia e la cosa più assurda che si stupisce (e si incazza pure) se lei ora ha qualche dubbio sul fatto di continuare o no a stare con lui.
> 
> ...


Prendere per il culo,lui se ne è andato per un suo malessere,ma non è che in quel periodo l'ha tradita.non l'ha presa per il culo,l'ha trattata malissimo ed io,nei panni di lei,non l'avrei accettato.
Dire che vuoi continuare con me,ma non sai se provi ancora qualcosa ,mentre sai benissimo cosa provi per l'altro,boh,si vede che hai tempo da perdere...


----------



## iosolo (26 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Boh,io una che vuole stare con me per senso del dovere,per la famiglia,perché è vecchio stampo....ma solo  con me,che non sa se mi ama ancora(mentre ha ben chiaro cosa prova per l'altro,viste le dichiarazioni d'amore scritte e controfirmate nei messaggi),non ci investirei un minuto.
> Già e difficile far durare una coppia che parte profondamente innamorata,partire con un "Boh!Ti amo?Che ne so!",mi sembra una gran ripartenza falsa.


Tu però non prenderesti nemmeno la porta alla prima difficoltà con un figlio di mezzo giusto?! 
Ogni coppia è a sè. 

Lei non sa se lo ama, mi sembra il minimo, l'amore non è mica una somma matematica. + 1 ti amo, - 1 non ti amo. 
E' qualcosa di più complesso. 
E' ovvio che se la situazione familiare non migliori, alla moglie gli si toglierà anche quel piccolo dubbio.


----------



## h1o (26 Luglio 2017)

vabbè ditemi come dovrei comportarmi
io non giustifico quello che ho fatto è quello che ha fatto lei. abbiamo fatti due Grossi errori.
ora io vorrei ricomiciare tutto da capo.
e poco fa con la telefonata : ale se non sai più se mi ami permettimi di dirti che per me già che ci pensi non mi ami . non che non lo sai.
e diciamo chiudiamo tutto. stiamo perdendo solo tempo. e lei:
no no è così. non capisci propio.
e cmq il fatto che aspettiamo che torni l'altro dalle ferie( metà agosto. ) è stata una mia proposta non la sua. a detta sua lei non gli frega più nulla dell'altro. ma io ho sempre il dubbio.
soprattutto dopo aver visto i suoi tabulati che lo sentiva di nascosto due 3 volte a giorno. mentre lei lavorava.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (26 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> vabbè ditemi come dovrei comportarmi
> io non giustifico quello che ho fatto è quello che ha fatto lei. abbiamo fatti due Grossi errori.
> ora io vorrei ricomiciare tutto da capo.
> e poco fa con la telefonata : ale se non sai più se mi ami permettimi di dirti che per me già che ci pensi non mi ami . non che non lo sai.
> ...



....o combatti o molli!!!......ma se combatti allora è lei il tuo obiettivo, l'altro non è nulla.........sto atteggiamento rinunciatario da coda di paglia è assolutamente irritante.....devi decidere tu cosa vuoi fare....

p.s. ricordati che non è detto che si vinca, ma di questo non devi tenerne conto


----------



## trilobita (26 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> vabbè ditemi come dovrei comportarmi
> io non giustifico quello che ho fatto è quello che ha fatto lei. abbiamo fatti due Grossi errori.
> ora io vorrei ricomiciare tutto da capo.
> e poco fa con la telefonata : ale se non sai più se mi ami permettimi di dirti che per me già che ci pensi non mi ami . non che non lo sai.
> ...


Io penso che tu debba valutare come comportarti,tu senti il suo tono di voce,tu vedi il suo sguardo quando discutete sul da farsi.
Noi qui possiamo dare un'opinione in base all'impressione ricavata da quanto leggiamo,che è infinitesimo rispetto a quanto abbia tu di materiale da valutare.
Potremmo quindi dire una cosa utile,come una trafila di stupidate.
Sarebbe quantomeno utile capire meglio le sue reali intenzioni.
Ribadisco che,le sue premesse non hanno nulla di sostanzioso cui aggrapparsi per dare senso ad un tentativo.
Questa è solo la mia umile opinione.


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei invidioso?


No... Caro blaise....non sono invidioso degli effetti collaterali che ti hanno colpito,oltre al priapismo (diarrea,sordità,stordimento prolungato,insonnia ).
Attento agli edemi ed agli ictus......


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> poi me pretende il bacio in bocca della buona notte. e io come pretendi una cosa del genere,m
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ti ha tradito quindi non ti ama....però vuole il bacio in bocca ....quindi ti ama!
Mi ama...non mi ama....questo è il mistero ed il segreto non svelato di tutti....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> vabbè ditemi come dovrei comportarmi
> io non giustifico quello che ho fatto è quello che ha fatto lei. abbiamo fatti due Grossi errori.
> ora io vorrei ricomiciare tutto da capo.
> e poco fa con la telefonata : ale se non sai più se mi ami permettimi di dirti che per me già che ci pensi non mi ami . non che non lo sai.
> ...


Vuol dire che telefonava e non usavano WhatsApp?:nuke: Come nel medioevo?


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No... Caro blaise....non sono invidioso degli effetti collaterali che ti hanno colpito,oltre al priapismo (diarrea,sordità,stordimento prolungato,insonnia ).
> Attento agli edemi ed agli ictus......


Na' bella rattata e' guallera e tutto passa caro cornutello.


----------



## h1o (26 Luglio 2017)

anche quello usava

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (26 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> anche quello usava
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Come va?
Chiarimenti ulteriori o silenzi di tregua?


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuol dire che telefonava e non usavano WhatsApp?:nuke: Come nel medioevo?


Che vuol dire, come sai anche mia moglie stava ore al telefono (dai tabulati)
Significa che erano sicure di non essere sgamate; poi vuoi mettere una registrazione di pochi secondi come coi walkie-talkie (passo e chiudo), invece di una conversazione in diretta con l'intercalare delle voci in tempo reale?


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Na' bella rattata e' guallera e tutto passa caro cornutello.


Si però le emorroidi....anche quelle "smangiano".....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Che vuol dire, come sai anche mia moglie stava ore al telefono (dai tabulati)
> Significa che erano sicure di non essere sgamate; poi vuoi mettere una registrazione di pochi secondi come coi walkie-talkie (passo e chiudo), invece di una conversazione in diretta con l'intercalare delle voci in tempo reale?


Quando?
Con WhatsApp si può anche telefonare e non risulta dai tabulati.


----------



## arula (27 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> vabbè ditemi come dovrei comportarmi
> io non giustifico quello che ho fatto è quello che ha fatto lei. abbiamo fatti due Grossi errori.
> ora io vorrei ricomiciare tutto da capo.
> e poco fa con la telefonata : ale se non sai più se mi ami permettimi di dirti che per me già che ci pensi non mi ami . non che non lo sai.
> ...


perchè tu le amavi tutte quelle con cui chattavi??????

ha ragione a dirti non capisci un bipppppppppppp
le vuoi dimostrare che la ami????????
o è solo una parola per te??????
sei te che ami in maniera condizionata, se fai questo allora io ti amo... QUESTO NON è AMORE è INTERESSE PERSONALE E EGOISMO

mi verrebbe da insultarti... il pallino?... altro che pallino hai in testa....
meritati questa cazzo di donna che ancora ti ama altrimenti altro che in casa ti riprendeva bipppppppp STUPIDO

non ti basta tutte le dimostrazioni che ti ha dato?????? però tu manco mezza NE FAI anzi che dici? *lasciamo perdere*

sei un bambino con un altro bambino da accudire: quando cresci?????
aLTRO CHE ASPETTARE NON HAI CAPITO CHE LEI STA ASPETTANDO DA TROPPO CHE DIVENTI UN UOMO?????????
SE CONTINUI COSì LA PERDERAI PER SEMPRE MA LA COLPA SARA' SOLO TUA

SCUSATE TUTTI MA QUANNO CE VO CE VO


----------



## Outdider (27 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> perchè tu le amavi tutte quelle con cui chattavi??????
> 
> ha ragione a dirti non capisci un bipppppppppppp
> le vuoi dimostrare che la ami????????
> ...


E me sa che s'incazza....:rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (27 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> perchè tu le amavi tutte quelle con cui chattavi??????
> 
> ha ragione a dirti non capisci un bipppppppppppp
> le vuoi dimostrare che la ami????????
> ...


Chattare e fare il piacione sulla chat con persone che non hai mai incontrato e non incontrerai mai,non è la stessa cosa di commentare i propri incontri con l'innamorato e dichiarare i propri sentimenti più o meno velatamente.
Ora qui non si sta dibattendo se lui la merita o no,anche perché se lei a suo tempo non l'ha spedito avrà valutato che allora ne valeva la pena.
Lui chiedeva solo lumi sull'opportunità di continuare il rapporto ed investire il proprio e quello di lei,futuro,su una relazione già zoppa del suo cattivo background e dell'innamoramento per una terza persona di lei.
Se aggiungiamo che lei,sostanzialmente,prova per lui gli stessi sentimenti che si possono provare per un cugino di terzo grado,il quadro è presto fatto.
Non vedo perché lui debba rovinarsi e rovinare il futuro ad entrambi,solo per scontare gli errori commessi.
Oh,io la vedo così.
Dire stai zitto mangia sta minestra che a suo tempo ne hai combinate,non mi sembra un gran preambolo...


----------



## arula (27 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Chattare e fare il piacione sulla chat con persone che non hai mai incontrato e non incontrerai mai,non è la stessa cosa di commentare i propri incontri con l'innamorato e dichiarare i propri sentimenti più o meno velatamente.
> Ora qui non si sta dibattendo se lui la merita o no,anche perché se lei a suo tempo non l'ha spedito avrà valutato che allora ne valeva la pena.
> *Lui chiedeva solo lumi sull'opportunità di continuare il rapporto ed investire il proprio e quello di lei,futuro,su una relazione già zoppa del suo cattivo background e dell'innamoramento per una terza persona di lei.*
> Se aggiungiamo che lei,sostanzialmente,prova per lui gli stessi sentimenti che si possono provare per un cugino di terzo grado,il quadro è presto fatto.
> ...


per la prima grassetto
perchè ti risulta che quando uno si innamora di una persona e ci prova con lei è sicuro del risultato??????????

io leggo da sto tipo: o mi dice che la amo o non ne vale la pena .... e me cojoni... il suo impegnmo dov'è
in tutto ciò?

per la due
sempre in base alla uno ho detto
se vuoi provarci ci provi e basta non chiedi un riscontro l'amore non è mica condizionato se faccio a lei deve fare b altrimenti non c'è alfabeto 

in aggiunta quello che lui le chiede lui non lo ha mai fatto quindi quando lei le dice 'non capisci proprio' io che so donna capisco...* lo vuoi capire che mi basterebbe un tuo mignolo, ma manco qquello mi dai??????*
mi spiace solo che non riesca a dirglielo chiaramente 

magari non è così e capisco così solo io
ma ribadisco non esiste che uno sa il futuro in anticipo ne sarò io la veggente per dirglielo
quello che posso dirgli però è prenditi le tue responsabilità anche decisionali cresci e fai l'uomo
o dico stupidaggini?


----------



## trilobita (27 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> per la prima grassetto
> perchè ti risulta che quando uno si innamora di una persona e ci prova con lei è sicuro del risultato??????????
> 
> io leggo da sto tipo: o mi dice che la amo o non ne vale la pena .... e me cojoni... il suo impegnmo dov'è
> ...


Forse ho interpretato male io,anzi sicuramente.
Io ho capito che lei non è più sicura dei suoi sentimenti per lui,in conseguenza di quello che sente per l'altro.
Lui può dargli tutto il suo impegno,ma se c'è un altro,c'è un altro,inutile glissare su questo aspetto e insistere sul passato.
Non gli andava bene se ne fosse andato,gli faceva trovare le serrature cambiate.
Non è che adesso questo deve sorbirsi a vita una relazione a tre,perché se ne è andato e poi tornato.
Ripeto lei è confusa in conseguenza dell'altro,anche se dice che è tutto finito,che dell'altro non vi è interesse,le parole sono gratis...


----------



## arula (27 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse ho interpretato male io,anzi sicuramente. Io ho capito che lei non è più sicura dei suoi sentimenti per lui,in conseguenza di quello che sente per l'altro. Lui può dargli tutto il suo impegno,ma se c'è un altro,c'è un altro,inutile glissare su questo aspetto e insistere sul passato. Non gli andava bene se ne fosse andato,gli faceva trovare le serrature cambiate. Non è che adesso questo deve sorbirsi a vita una relazione a tre,perché se ne è andato e poi tornato. Ripeto lei è confusa in conseguenza dell'altro,anche se dice che è tutto finito,che dell'altro non vi è interesse,le parole sono gratis...


  ho capito diverso  lei si è avvicinata all'altro quando lui se ne è andato ma vorrebbe reiniziare ovviamente c'è un altro non dico meno ma da quanto capisco lei è ni se lui non lotta per lei mi pare scontato che diventi no soprattutto se manco ce prova mi è sembrata molto onesta a dire non so se ti amo con il caos successo  dico solo che se lui vuole che il ni diventi si deve almeno provarci ma non è provarci dire  perchè investire.... rispondo perchè non farlo? perchè non te ne frega niente...  magari capisco male io o ho letto frettolosamente ma non mi pare che poi lui si sappia spiegare chissà quanto mi sembra solo uno molto viziato e immaturo, non so quanti anni abbia ma sembra averne non più di 25 che per un uomo spesso valgono 12... accetto smentite bonariamente


----------



## trilobita (27 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ho capito diverso  lei si è avvicinata all'altro quando lui se ne è andato ma vorrebbe reiniziare ovviamente c'è un altro non dico meno ma da quanto capisco lei è ni se lui non lotta per lei mi pare scontato che diventi no soprattutto se manco ce prova mi è sembrata molto onesta a dire non so se ti amo con il caos successo  dico solo che se lui vuole che il ni diventi si deve almeno provarci ma non è provarci dire  perchè investire.... rispondo perchè non farlo? perchè non te ne frega niente...  magari capisco male io o ho letto frettolosamente ma non mi pare che poi lui si sappia spiegare chissà quanto mi sembra solo uno molto viziato e immaturo, non so quanti anni abbia ma sembra averne non più di 25 che per un uomo spesso valgono 12... accetto smentite bonariamente


Cioè fammi capire,tu hai una relazione con un altro,tu,non io,sei presa dell'altro,tu,non io,pensi che forse i tuoi sentimenti per me,in virtù dell'altro,siano ormai poca cosa,ed io devo lottare per te?
Ma anche no!!!
Se vogliamo posso lottare per noi,non per te,ma se non c'è il sentimento,non c'è.
Non è come l'appetito che vien mangiando...
Sai che c'è?
L'altro è sposato con figli,lei con lui non potrà avere un futuro,probabilmente,elo sa.
Il rischio che lei voglia tenersi la famiglia e ad acque calme riprendere il percorso extra,è elevatissimo,per me quasi certo.
Mettiti nei suoi panni.
Tuo marito,invece di dirti che ha fatto una cazzata,che ti ama e vuole vivere con te,ti dice che si,ti ha tradito,tu sai che è perso per lei,e lui ti dice che non ti ama,ma è confuso,non sa,ma è certo che la cosa giusta è continuare.
Tu ora sai che in realtà tuo marito non ne vuole sapere dell'altra,ma se tu sapessi che lui è molto preso della collega e si frequentano tutti i giorni,accetteresti di ricominciare a cuor leggero?


----------



## h1o (27 Luglio 2017)

è questo il discorso combattere sapendo di aver già perso in partenza?
che poi ieri è diventata il contrario di tutto.
anzi da quando è successo il casino. sarà tornata nei suoi passi mille volte. ha paura di me lonso.
ieri con molta freddezza.. 
mi dice ora possono essere molti scenari tra cui:
dopo le vacanze capiamo che possiamo bastare ancora insieme
dopo le vacanze decido che non sei piu giusto per e mi allontanò sapendo che starò male che mi mancherai e probabilmente ci ripensero e ti richiederò di stare insieme,Claudio
e l'ultima  cosa che ne so a settembre ci lasciamo e vado da lui perché mi piace?
come la pensi.
io gli ho risposto con tutta la calma de sto mondo è che se dopo 2 mesi che è finita e già ti butti tra le braccia di quello. per me è stata na presa per culo da oggi. poi oh posso anche  sbagliare ,pensare male. ma io la vedo così.
ma nooo lei risponde. io non sto progettando nulla. però se voglio stare bene e lui mi fa stare bene.
e controbbatto:
vedi.. io non penso minimamente a cosa accadrà dopo. io penso solo ora a farti capire quanto sto male è quanto posso migliorare andandoci incontro per tornare quello che eravamo. 
poi nel pomeriggio tardi altra chiacchierata e m'ha detto non so cosa mi sta succedendo. non so se sto andando in depressione.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (27 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> è questo il discorso combattere sapendo di aver già perso in partenza?
> che poi ieri è diventata il contrario di tutto.
> anzi da quando è successo il casino. sarà tornata nei suoi passi mille volte. ha paura di me lonso.
> ieri con molta freddezza..
> ...


Dedicato ad Arula


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2017)

Ut





Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando?
> Con WhatsApp si può anche telefonare e non risulta dai tabulati.


Si ,però forse la telefonata con whatsapp consuma velocemente il credito di gigabyte,quando oggi con un piano tariffario da una decina di euro si possono fare telefonate "quasi" illimitate.La scelta del metodo significa che vi era tranquillità e nessun sospetto di essere scoperte.


----------



## Outdider (27 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> è questo il discorso combattere sapendo di aver già perso in partenza?
> che poi ieri è diventata il contrario di tutto.
> anzi da quando è successo il casino. sarà tornata nei suoi passi mille volte. ha paura di me lonso.
> ieri con molta freddezza..
> ...


Per me sta già mettendo le mani avanti ti sta già preparando per quello che sarà...e non ti vedo vincente. Vuole che tutto ciò sia il più liscio possibile e dal momento che tu ti sentirai e dirai di essere stato preso per il culo, lei ti dirà "ti avevo detto sarebbe successo, t'avevo avvertito"...attenzione, questo è quello che penso io.


----------



## h1o (27 Luglio 2017)

ma lo penso anch'io. sa. 

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (27 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ut
> 
> Si ,però forse la telefonata con whatsapp consuma velocemente il credito di gigabyte,quando oggi con un piano tariffario da una decina di euro si possono fare telefonate "quasi" illimitate.La scelta del metodo significa che vi era tranquillità e nessun sospetto di essere scoperte.


ma più che altro quando l'ho beccata perché sapeva che avevo fatto qualcosa al suo telefono.  ma rintracciare le telefonate non lo pensa tuttora . vabbè dal 15 luglio non l'ha più chiamato. 
o sarà perché lui sta in vacanza co la famigliola.
o sarà perché immagina che potrei controllarla  e per sentirlo potrebbe usare altri telefoni. ( ufficio)
o sarà perché non ha voglia di sentirlo. non lo saprà nessuno
intanto io vedo.
però di certo ho voglia di riconquistarla. però se inizia già a dirmi che lultima volta era stato il 12 luglio quando in realtà si è sentita tutti i giorni fino al 15 già è na presa per culo. e cosa dovrei fare ? mi smonta da subito.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (27 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Per me sta già mettendo le mani avanti ti sta già preparando per quello che sarà...e non ti vedo vincente. Vuole che tutto ciò sia il più liscio possibile e dal momento che tu ti sentirai e dirai di essere stato preso per il culo, lei ti dirà "ti avevo detto sarebbe successo, t'avevo avvertito"...attenzione, questo è quello che penso io.


lo penso anch'io come ho detto prima  però perché mentire ora? ormai tutti gli altarini sono saltati. chiudiamo ora  no? ci tiene così tanto a fare sta vacanza con un altra famiglia e 3 bambini? a fare i finti?

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> lo penso anch'io come ho detto prima  però perché mentire ora? ormai tutti gli altarini sono saltati. chiudiamo ora  no? ci tiene così tanto a fare sta vacanza con un altra famiglia e 3 bambini? a fare i finti?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


TU cosa vuoi?


----------



## h1o (27 Luglio 2017)

rinconquistarla. ma in tutto ciò c'è qualcosa che non torna. e questo mi blocca

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> rinconquistarla. ma in tutto ciò c'è qualcosa che non torna. e questo mi blocca
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


 ti blocca il non sentirla convinta del vostro futuro.
Lei mi sembra molto indecisa, ancora.


----------



## h1o (27 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti blocca il non sentirla convinta del vostro futuro.
> Lei mi sembra molto indecisa, ancora.


ovviamente. poi quando ho le sensazioni strane nonnsbaglio quasi mai. io il suo cellulare non l'avevo mai preso. non mi ero mai permesso .
 la domenica pomeriggio  faccio l'inghippo e lunedì l'ho  beccata. 

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ovviamente. poi quando ho le sensazioni strane nonnsbaglio quasi mai. io il suo cellulare non l'avevo mai preso. non mi ero mai permesso .
> la domenica pomeriggio  faccio l'inghippo e lunedì l'ho  beccata.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


orami che è stata scoperta è assodato. Lo sai tu e lo sa lei.
Il punto da dove ripartire, lei è indecisa (ma perchè aspetta che lui torni e decidono insieme il da farsi). Oppure vede anche la possibilità di stare senza di te comunque.
Questo lo hai chiesto


----------



## h1o (27 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> orami che è stata scoperta è assodato. Lo sai tu e lo sa lei.
> Il punto da dove ripartire, lei è indecisa (ma perchè aspetta che lui torni e decidono insieme il da farsi). Oppure vede anche la possibilità di stare senza di te comunque.
> Questo lo hai chiesto


non sta riprogrammando nulla. je l'ho chiesto mille volte e lei m'ha sempre detto che lui non c'entra nulla.
ora invece dice e se quando torna lo cerco?  neanche lei lo sa. o sta facendo la vaga.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ologramma (27 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> orami che è stata scoperta è assodato. Lo sai tu e lo sa lei.
> Il punto da dove ripartire, lei è indecisa (ma perchè aspetta che lui torni e decidono insieme il da farsi). Oppure vede anche la possibilità di stare senza di te comunque.
> Questo lo hai chiesto


Il solito tira e molla , farebbe meglio a prendere lui le varie soluzioni  ricordate che è lei quella che ha tradito


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Luglio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> Il solito tira e molla , farebbe meglio a prendere lui le varie soluzioni  ricordate che è lei quella che ha tradito


dice il saggio....., ciao tutto bene?

Per me. la moglie è convinta che lui l'ha già cornificata da moooolto tempo.


----------



## ologramma (27 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dice il saggio....., ciao tutto bene?
> 
> Per me. la moglie è convinta che lui l'ha già cornificata da moooolto tempo.


Tolto un dolore alla spalla si tutto bene grazie
Non ho letto tutto approfonditamente si parlava che lui aveva chattato ed era uscito di casa per un po perchè era disorientato  e lei sconsolata dell'abbandono del suo grande amore ha iniziato la tresca con un collega sposato con figli.
Ora scoperta se la sta tirando un po quindi che vuoi ricucire


----------



## MariLea (27 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> è questo il discorso combattere sapendo di aver già perso in partenza?
> che poi ieri è diventata il contrario di tutto.
> anzi da quando è successo il casino. sarà tornata nei suoi passi mille volte. ha paura di me lonso.
> ieri con molta freddezza..
> ...


Non tornerete mai ad essere quello che eravate, questa è l'unica certezza in questi casi...


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Luglio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non tornerete mai ad essere quello che eravate, questa è l'unica certezza in questi casi...


Le corna sono per sempre


----------



## h1o (27 Luglio 2017)

ovvio che lei immagina che quando sono andato via l'ho cornificata.
però la certezza non cenlha. però vabbè.
ieri pomeriggio gli avevo detto da oggi in poi non te lo chiederò più.  ma se lo senti tra un giorno domani un mese... ecc.. dimmelo. senza preoccuparti che non mincazzo. però sii onesta è chiara.
ecco ieri sera l'ha provato a chiamare dopo che era uscita da un amica. unbtelefonata di 22 secondi  sicuro lui era impegnato in vacanza se no avrebbe risposto. e però lei mi sta nascondendo oggi. poi poco  fa gli ho detto guarda staseraa vado dagli amici in comune a mangiare. così ti lascio libera coi i tuoi pensieri e lei sincazza... scommettete che stasera che non ci sarò.... lo chiamerà? 

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (27 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ovvio che lei immagina che quando sono andato via l'ho cornificata.
> però la certezza non cenlha. però vabbè.
> ieri pomeriggio gli avevo detto da oggi in poi non te lo chiederò più.  ma se lo senti tra un giorno domani un mese... ecc.. dimmelo. senza preoccuparti che non mincazzo. però sii onesta è chiara.
> ecco ieri sera l'ha provato a chiamare dopo che era uscita da un amica. unbtelefonata di 22 secondi  sicuro lui era impegnato in vacanza se no avrebbe risposto. e però lei mi sta nascondendo oggi. poi poco  fa gli ho detto guarda staseraa vado dagli amici in comune a mangiare. così ti lascio libera coi i tuoi pensieri e lei sincazza... scommettete che stasera che non ci sarò.... lo chiamerà?
> ...


Puó essere.

Le cose però possono assumere significati molto diversi, gli si può attribuire un'importanza sfalsata.

Il problema è che sembra non riusciate a comunicare e a capirvi.


----------



## h1o (28 Luglio 2017)

bene .. passera sta settimana e gli dirò che è una bugiarda. stamattina altri 15 minuti de telefonata con lui. e ovviamente mi aveva promesso di dirmelo se lo sentiva.
bene.. o male.. passera sta settimana e gli shiafferó tutto davanti allocchi. e bye bye. per me capitolo propio chiuso.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (28 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> bene .. passera sta settimana e gli dirò che è una bugiarda. stamattina altri 15 minuti de telefonata con lui. e ovviamente mi aveva promesso di dirmelo se lo sentiva.
> bene.. o male.. passera sta settimana e gli shiafferó tutto davanti allocchi. e bye bye. per me capitolo propio chiuso.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Scusa,ma ha ventilato la possibilità di lasciarti e andare con lui.
Ma lui non convive già con un'altra?


----------



## Lostris (28 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> bene .. passera sta settimana e gli dirò che è una bugiarda. stamattina altri 15 minuti de telefonata con lui. e ovviamente mi aveva promesso di dirmelo se lo sentiva.
> bene.. o male.. passera sta settimana e gli shiafferó tutto davanti allocchi. e bye bye. per me capitolo propio chiuso.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Premetto che non mi interessa prendere le parti di nessuno, e che sinceramente da quello che racconti mi sembrate tutti e due a gambe all'aria. 

È chiaro che non sa quello che vuole né quello che prova. Hai detto di volerla riconquistare anche dopo sue dichiarazioni che, francamente, lasciavano perplessi. 

E adesso bye bye dopo quindici minuti di telefonata perché non te l'ha detto?

Con quest'uomo lei ha condiviso qualcosa, probabilmente si è sentita finalmente _vista _dopo tanto tempo, ha riprovato la sensazione di essere speciale per qualcuno e non data per scontata.
Minimo gli vuole bene eh. Che ne sai del perché l'ha chiamato? Di cosa gli ha detto?

Permetti che magari non crede del tutto che sapere della chiamata per te sia davvero indifferente? Magari teme di dirtelo.

Oppure no eh, non gliene frega nulla ti sta prendendo per il culo e ama l'altro.

Parlatevi!


----------



## h1o (28 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Premetto che non mi interessa prendere le parti di nessuno, e che sinceramente da quello che racconti mi sembrate tutti e due a gambe all'aria.
> 
> È chiaro che non sa quello che vuole né quello che prova. Hai detto di volerla riconquistare anche dopo sue dichiarazioni che, francamente, lasciavano perplessi.
> 
> ...


non dici sbagliato. però gli avevo detto che se lo sentiva. doveva dirmelo visto che ora bisogna dirsi tutto. e se si vuole sfogare consono gli amici a cui vuole bene. e invece che dice da sempre. non ho voglia di parlare con nessuno ... e poi scopri che parla a quello.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ora bisogna dirsi tutto.


Dalle mie parti si dice che "per forza un vien neanche l'aceto"


----------



## trilobita (28 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti si dice che "per forza un vien neanche l'aceto"


Dovrei mandare il vino del mio vicino di casa,dalle tue parti,e capirebbero che..per forza...l'aceto viene....


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dovrei mandare il vino del mio vicino di casa,dalle tue parti,e capirebbero che..per forza...l'aceto viene....


Se è "nascita" .. viene pure da me


----------



## h1o (28 Luglio 2017)

poco fa mi ha chiamato... e parliamo al telefono...
 gli dico :
ti vedo strana da un po' di giorni. hai qualcosa?
devi dirmi qualcosa?
per caso l'hai sentito o magari hai voglia di sentirlo?
lei: era solo sdrumata di sonno.
questa era la terza possibilità per dirmi le cose.
basta ho chiuso. vi aggiornerò oggi. che gli dirò tutto...


Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (28 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se è "nascita" .. viene pure da me


"Nascita"?


----------



## arula (28 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dedicato ad Arula


ahahaha 
ammetto non ci ho capito un acca e proseguendo ancora meno
rinuncio e mi rimangio quanto dichiarato inficiato da incomprensioni


----------



## stany (28 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dovrei mandare il vino del mio vicino di casa,dalle tue parti,e capirebbero che..per forza...l'aceto viene....


Non è capace a farlo,il vino.Per prima cosa ci vuole pulizia assoluta! Uva non compromessa,ed osservanza dei tempi e dei criteri dei travasi. Per essere sicuri,prima dei canonici 14/15 giorni di fermentazione del mosto in tino di legno ,sarebbe meglio (molto meglio) provvedere al disrapamento  del raspo ; i tannini contenuti in esso provocano l'inacidimento del prodotto in fermentazione.Opportuno coprire la sommità del tino con un telo traspirante.Se l'uva non è perfettamente integra è opportuno usare il bisolfito.Quando rimarrà solo la materia solida sul fondo del tino,evacuato il primo vino (a gradazione maggiore) che dovrà essere travasato in botti di legno,si potrà torchiarr tale residuo costituito da bucce e semi degli acini,affinché si recuperi il secondo vino (più basso di gradazione che,a piacere potrà essere mischiato al primo). Il materiale solido di risulta.proveniente dalla torchiatura potrà essere utilizzato per produrre dell'ottima grappa,se si dispone dell'attrezzatura necessaria alla distillazione.
Capitolo a parte per la pulizia di tutti gli strumenti e contenitori. Il tino originariamente paraffinato all'interno per renderlo inattaccabile alla corrosione dell'uva in fermentazione,col tempo perderà tale caratteristica e, sarà necessario lavare von acqua corrente la superficie interna abradendola fino ad eliminare ogni residuo. Le botti dovranno essere lavate con acqua e soda caustica, con l'ausilio di una catena di ferro con maglia di circa 20x35 mm. lunga un metro e mezzo,facendole ruotare su se stesse.
Se al tuo vicino il vino vien brusco una volta si e l'altra pure,significa che non è capace!


----------



## Outdider (28 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non è capace a farlo,il vino.Per prima cosa ci vuole pulizia assoluta! Uva non compromessa,ed osservanza dei tempi e dei criteri dei travasi. Per essere sicuri,prima dei canonici 14/15 giorni di fermentazione del mosto in tino di legno ,sarebbe meglio (molto meglio) provvedere al disrapamento  del raspo ; i tannini contenuti in esso provocano l'inacidimento del prodotto in fermentazione.Opportuno coprire la sommità del tino con un telo traspirante.Se l'uva non è perfettamente integra è opportuno usare il bisolfito.Quando rimarrà solo la materia solida sul fondo del tino,evacuato il primo vino (a gradazione maggiore) che dovrà essere travasato in botti di legno,si potrà torchiarr tale residuo costituito da bucce e semi degli acini,affinché si recuperi il secondo vino (più basso di gradazione che,a piacere potrà essere mischiato al primo). Il materiale solido di risulta.proveniente dalla torchiatura potrà essere utilizzato per produrre dell'ottima grappa,se si dispone dell'attrezzatura necessaria alla distillazione.
> Capitolo a parte per la pulizia di tutti gli strumenti e contenitori. Il tino originariamente paraffinato all'interno per renderlo inattaccabile alla corrosione dell'uva in fermentazione,col tempo perderà tale caratteristica e, sarà necessario lavare von acqua corrente la superficie interna abradendola fino ad eliminare ogni residuo. Le botti dovranno essere lavate con acqua e soda caustica, con l'ausilio di una catena di ferro con maglia di circa 20x35 mm. lunga un metro e mezzo.
> Se al tuo vicino il vino vien brusco una volta si e l'altra pure,significa che non è capace!


E diciamolo perdinci!


----------



## trilobita (28 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non è capace a farlo,il vino.Per prima cosa ci vuole pulizia assoluta! Uva non compromessa,ed osservanza dei tempi e dei criteri dei travasi. Per essere sicuri,prima dei canonici 14/15 giorni di fermentazione del mosto in tino di legno ,sarebbe meglio (molto meglio) provvedere al disrapamento  del raspo ; i tannini contenuti in esso provocano l'inacidimento del prodotto in fermentazione.Opportuno coprire la sommità del tino con un telo traspirante.Se l'uva non è perfettamente integra è opportuno usare il bisolfito.Quando rimarrà solo la materia solida sul fondo del tino,evacuato il primo vino (a gradazione maggiore) che dovrà essere travasato in botti di legno,si potrà torchiarr tale residuo costituito da bucce e semi degli acini,affinché si recuperi il secondo vino (più basso di gradazione che,a piacere potrà essere mischiato al primo). Il materiale solido di risulta.proveniente dalla torchiatura potrà essere utilizzato per produrre dell'ottima grappa,se si dispone dell'attrezzatura necessaria alla distillazione.
> Capitolo a parte per la pulizia di tutti gli strumenti e contenitori. Il tino originariamente paraffinato all'interno per renderlo inattaccabile alla corrosione dell'uva in fermentazione,col tempo perderà tale caratteristica e, sarà necessario lavare von acqua corrente la superficie interna abradendola fino ad eliminare ogni residuo. Le botti dovranno essere lavate con acqua e soda caustica, con l'ausilio di una catena di ferro con maglia di circa 20x35 mm. lunga un metro e mezzo.
> Se al tuo vicino il vino vien brusco una volta si e l'altra pure,significa che non è capace!


No,lui conosce la procedura,ma  evita accuratamente di aggiungere il bisolfito,per poter esclamare quando lo offre"Tranquilo,al xe' vin de ua sceta,no go' sonta' gnente...",difatti quando me lo fece assaggiare,stavo per crepare.kerosene puro!!!


----------



## stany (28 Luglio 2017)

Fare il vino richiede passione attenzione,tempo ,lavoro e fatica.
Se si osservano questi criteri il risultato premierà.
Considerando che il prodotto finale sarà circa il 70% dell'uva utilizzata, per chi non ha tempo,voglia, spazio ed attrezzature ,l'alternativa è acquistare al supermercato degli ottimi prodotti,anche Doc  o Igt ,prodotti in silos di acciaio inox, anche solo a tre cinque euro (non Barbaresco,Nebbiolo o Barolo,evidentemente). Che il costo sommato al lavoro ,nel caso volessimo produrre noi (10/12 quintali d'uva), sarebbe più alto .Ed il risultato non sempre conforme alle aspettative (come per l'amico di Trilobita). Certo che la soddisfazione non ha prezzo! (Come per la vendetta di un tradito).


----------



## stany (28 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,lui conosce la procedura,ma  evita accuratamente di aggiungere il bisolfito,per poter esclamare quando lo offre"Tranquilo,al xe' vin de ua sceta,no go' sonta' gnente...",difatti quando me lo fece assaggiare,stavo per crepare.kerosene puro!!!


Ah....ho capito:così non sempre la ciambella vien col buco.
Anche nelle bottiglie di Brunello di Montalcino da quaranta euro ci sono i solfiti .....


----------



## trilobita (28 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ah....ho capito:così non sempre la ciambella vien col buco.
> Anche nelle bottiglie di Brunello di Montalcino da quaranta euro ci sono i solfiti .....


Ma appunto.
Se devo scegliere tra i piemunteis,preferisco un buon ruche'...
Comunque,fine ot,chiedo scusa ad H1o,ma il responsabile è skorpio.


----------



## Outdider (28 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,lui conosce la procedura,ma  evita accuratamente di aggiungere il bisolfito,per poter esclamare quando lo offre"Tranquilo,al xe' vin de ua sceta,no go' sonta' gnente...",difatti quando me lo fece assaggiare,stavo per crepare.kerosene puro!!!


ahahahahah anche a me è successo ahahahahah


----------



## stany (28 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma appunto.
> Se devo scegliere tra i piemunteis,preferisco un buon ruche'...


Intenditore....
Anche un più semplice dolcetto d'Aqui....
Ma anche il vino d'uvaggio prodotto da te,a volte,è inarrivabile; inutile dire che ci si forma il cosiddetto "boccato" , e a volte se si è abituati con un vino ,non si trova eccelso nemmeno il più pregiato.
So solo che quello che facevo con mio padre (a volte aiutavo),per passione,inizialmente andando sul posto a vendemmiare e scegliere l'uva,quando c'erano invitati finiva sempre prima del previsto e,gente che beveva poco e niente,quando era da noi,il tris di bicchieri se lo faceva:niente mal di testa ,acidità,nausea. E parliamo di almeno 13•.


----------



## ologramma (28 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non è capace a farlo,il vino.Per prima cosa ci vuole pulizia assoluta! Uva non compromessa,ed osservanza dei tempi e dei criteri dei travasi. Per essere sicuri,prima dei canonici 14/15 giorni di fermentazione del mosto in tino di legno ,sarebbe meglio (molto meglio) provvedere al disrapamento  del raspo ; i tannini contenuti in esso provocano l'inacidimento del prodotto in fermentazione.Opportuno coprire la sommità del tino con un telo traspirante.Se l'uva non è perfettamente integra è opportuno usare il bisolfito.Quando rimarrà solo la materia solida sul fondo del tino,evacuato il primo vino (a gradazione maggiore) che dovrà essere travasato in botti di legno,si potrà torchiarr tale residuo costituito da bucce e semi degli acini,affinché si recuperi il secondo vino (più basso di gradazione che,a piacere potrà essere mischiato al primo). Il materiale solido di risulta.proveniente dalla torchiatura potrà essere utilizzato per produrre dell'ottima grappa,se si dispone dell'attrezzatura necessaria alla distillazione.
> Capitolo a parte per la pulizia di tutti gli strumenti e contenitori. Il tino originariamente paraffinato all'interno per renderlo inattaccabile alla corrosione dell'uva in fermentazione,col tempo perderà tale caratteristica e, sarà necessario lavare von acqua corrente la superficie interna abradendola fino ad eliminare ogni residuo. Le botti dovranno essere lavate con acqua e soda caustica, con l'ausilio di una catena di ferro con maglia di circa 20x35 mm. lunga un metro e mezzo,facendole ruotare su se stesse.
> Se al tuo vicino il vino vien brusco una volta si e l'altra pure,significa che non è capace!


stessa procedura dalle mie parti bei tempi e molti anni di meno, solo le botti venivano poste in piedi e il cappello sopra di alcune era amovibile e dopo un po veniva sigillato con la carta e colla dopo i canonici 15 30 giorni si toglieva il cappello e per circa un palmo si toglieva la parte superiore della vinaccia  sarebbe stata quella per fare l'aceto quindi con maestria e destrezza si metteva la cavola per togliere il vino novello dentro il mastellone gigante si si metteva prima il canestro ed in seguito con gli anni per togliere ulteriori bucce i collant delle donne , ovviamente puliti e via dello stesso passo fino alla fine.
La pratica dell'aceto vero di vino è vietata dalle varie leggi quindi abbiamo dato un severa mazzata all'agricoltore che faceva del vino una professione artigianale che si è persa.
 ah la modernità e l'igiene che ha combinato


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> "Nascita"?


Se nasce male Perché fatto male è aceto in partenza senza passare dal vino


----------



## stany (28 Luglio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> stessa procedura dalle mie parti bei tempi e molti anni di meno, solo le botti venivano poste in piedi e il cappello sopra di alcune era amovibile e dopo un po veniva sigillato con la carta e colla dopo i canonici 15 30 giorni si toglieva il cappello e per circa un palmo si toglieva la parte superiore della vinaccia  sarebbe stata quella per fare l'aceto quindi con maestria e destrezza si metteva la cavola per togliere il vino novello dentro il mastellone gigante si si metteva prima il canestro ed in seguito con gli anni per togliere ulteriori bucce i collant delle donne , ovviamente puliti e via dello stesso passo fino alla fine.
> La pratica dell'aceto vero di vino è vietata dalle varie leggi quindi abbiamo dato un severa mazzata all'agricoltore che faceva del vino una professione artigianale che si è persa.
> ah la modernità e l'igiene che ha combinato


Per spillare dal tino usavamo uno scolpaste di metallo riempito di paglia,a mo di filtro; l'operazione era delicata e non priva di incognite.....il colpo deciso sul "rubinetto di legno" che scapolava il tappo alla base del tino andava ben assestato: non troppo forte e soprattutto diritto. Poi c'era sempre da sperare che il filtro posto all'interno,con la pressione dell'uva non si fosse spostato (anche se inchiodato ) e, solo quando si vedeva defluire allegramente il liquido rossastro si tirava un sospiro di sollievo; lascio immaginare cosa succede nel caso si rompa,intasi o si sposti il filtro.
L'aceto.....in una damigiana conservo ancora la "madre" che può servire a produrre aceto casalingo di ottima qualità,soprattutto se si usa del vino autoprodotto .Inutile dire che un aceto del genere è lontano anni luce da quello economico del supermercato.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Per spillare dal tino usavamo uno scolpaste di metallo riempito di paglia,a mo di filtro; l'operazione era delicata e non priva di incognite.....il colpo deciso sul "rubinetto di legno" che scapolava il tappo alla base del tino andava ben assestato: non troppo forte e soprattutto diritto. Poi c'era sempre da sperare che il filtro posto all'interno,con la pressione dell'uva non si fosse spostato (anche se inchiodato ) e, solo quando si vedeva defluire allegramente il liquido rossastro si tirava un sospiro di sollievo; lascio immaginare cosa succede nel caso si rompa,intasi o si sposti il filtro.
> L'aceto.....in una damigiana conservo ancora la "madre" che può servire a produrre aceto casalingo di ottima qualità,soprattutto se si usa del vino autoprodotto .Inutile dire che un aceto del genere è lontano anni luce da quello economico del supermercato.


Ohhh. Ma state tutti mbriachi?


----------



## stany (28 Luglio 2017)

E.. Tutta l'attrezzatura diviene pasto per i tarli del legno,tino,botti....Srapatrice elettrica e manuale,torchio ....
Chissà chi la utilizzerà?


----------



## stany (28 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ohhh. Ma state tutti mbriachi?


Senza bere però....non si può più!
In qualche "cantina" sopravvissuta al tempo si trova questa indicazione:
"Guida poco che devi bere".....


----------



## ologramma (28 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E.. Tutta l'attrezzatura diviene pasto per i tarli del legno,tino,botti....Srapatrice elettrica e manuale,torchio ....
> Chissà chi la utilizzerà?


c'è ancora chi la utilizza anche se in forma ridotta o sostituita da botti di cemento , poi di vetroresina ed infine  di acciaio.
Una buona mazzata ce l'ha data  aderendo alla cantina sociale del mio paese prima con un buon prezzo dell'uve conferite poi mano mano si sono ridimensionati i prezzi per cui l'abbandono dei terreni coltivati a vigna,  parliamo di soli pochi km dalla capitale, l'impatto lo hanno assorbito solo i grandi possidenti ma i piccoli hanno estirpato tutto anche perchè la regione dietro la loro supervisione lo permetteva cosi il riscontro in bollini veniva comperato dalla regione toscana per impiantare il chianti nei posti dove il grano lo faceva da padrone.
Anche noi abbiamo tolto ma poi la grande regione lazio ha dato un abbuono di circa 500 ettari (vado a naso) e noi che dovevamo vendere i famosi bollini ce la siamo presa nel sedere , gentilmente parlando , ora non si può più fare ma ormai il danno è stato fatto, abbiamo tolto molte zone coltivate a vino, rinomato fin dalla storia dei romani per darlo ai toscani per fare il chianti e tutto un deserto  di terreni incolti.


----------



## h1o (28 Luglio 2017)

che il post è diventato ...bevendo sotto le stelle? o sotto le stelle? [emoji41][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ologramma (28 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Per spillare dal tino usavamo uno scolpaste di metallo riempito di paglia,a mo di filtro; l'operazione era delicata e non priva di incognite.....il colpo deciso sul "rubinetto di legno" che scapolava il tappo alla base del tino andava ben assestato: non troppo forte e soprattutto diritto. Poi c'era sempre da sperare che il filtro posto all'interno,con la pressione dell'uva non si fosse spostato (anche se inchiodato ) e, solo quando si vedeva defluire allegramente il liquido rossastro si tirava un sospiro di sollievo; lascio immaginare cosa succede nel caso si rompa,intasi o si sposti il filtro.
> L'aceto.....in una damigiana conservo ancora la "madre" che può servire a produrre aceto casalingo di ottima qualità,soprattutto se si usa del vino autoprodotto .Inutile dire che un aceto del genere è lontano anni luce da quello economico del supermercato.


bei tempi :up:


----------



## h1o (28 Luglio 2017)

cmq sto aspettando che arrivi... ora vediamo cosa succede... parlerò per l'ultima volta...  prevedo un bel casino :/

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ologramma (28 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> cmq sto aspettando che arrivi... ora vediamo cosa succede... parlerò per l'ultima volta...  prevedo un bel casino :/
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


scusa per la nostra divagazione , siamo tutti in trepida attesa degli eventi


----------



## h1o (28 Luglio 2017)

hai fatto la battuta? :/ mi stai prendendo per i fornelli? :/

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (28 Luglio 2017)

cmq lo so è stato sbagliato.. controllarla gli avevo anche promesso di non farlo più. ma i suoi atteggiamenti éil suo accanimento a dire. basta controllarmi me puzzava qualcosa
non so voi al posto mio cosa avreste fatto... sarò troppo impulsivo... sicuramente. ma vivere così non c'è la faccio più. sarò dimagrito 8 kili in due settimane. non mangio manco più. e quando lo faccio è solo un pasto al giorno. e sto decisamente male è fuori controllo. mi devo sfogare. e basta

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (28 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se nasce male Perché fatto male è aceto in partenza senza passare dal vino


Ah,vero,hai ragione,non ci avevo pensato.


----------



## stany (28 Luglio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> c'è ancora chi la utilizza anche se in forma ridotta o sostituita da botti di cemento , poi di vetroresina ed infine  di acciaio.
> Una buona mazzata ce l'ha data  aderendo alla cantina sociale del mio paese prima con un buon prezzo dell'uve conferite poi mano mano si sono ridimensionati i prezzi per cui l'abbandono dei terreni coltivati a vigna,  parliamo di soli pochi km dalla capitale, l'impatto lo hanno assorbito solo i grandi possidenti ma i piccoli hanno estirpato tutto anche perchè la regione dietro la loro supervisione lo permetteva cosi il riscontro in bollini veniva comperato dalla regione toscana per impiantare il chianti nei posti dove il grano lo faceva da padrone.
> Anche noi abbiamo tolto ma poi la grande regione lazio ha dato un abbuono di circa 500 ettari (vado a naso) e noi che dovevamo vendere i famosi bollini ce la siamo presa nel sedere , gentilmente parlando , ora non si può più fare ma ormai il danno è stato fatto, abbiamo tolto molte zone coltivate a vino, rinomato fin dalla storia dei romani per darlo ai toscani per fare il chianti e tutto un deserto  di terreni incolti.


Si tratta proprio di una strategia tesa a monopolizzare i terreni privati che,dopo dismessi perché disincentivati dal produrre in proprio,con gli anni sono stati acquisiti dai grandi gruppi,o dati in concessione sempre per pochi soldi ai consorzi ed alle cantine sociali. Del resto,oramai dagli anni settanta l'abbandono di quei terreni non si è fermato e ciò unito alla legislazione sulla vinificazione sempre più vincolante,ha fatto si che i piccoli appezzamenti utili ai fabbisogni familiari diventassero antieconomici e difficili da gestire.L'aspetto positivo di tutto questo,per il consumatore,come dicevo,è che può trovare dell'ottimo vino imbottigliato,sicuro e controllato,magari col tappo in silicone (che aborro) , ma ad in prezzo accettabile,senza dubbio molto più basso di un analogo prodotto artigianale di cui,peraltro non vi è la certezza del rispetto delle norme igieniche.
Ciò è successo anche nei territori dell'Oltrepò pavese, che negli ultimi vent'anni sono stati intensivamente vocati alla produzione del Bonarda e del Gutturnio. Un fatto è certo,che il prezzo basso non è a discapito della qualità; ma solo testimone dei tempi:,c'è oggettivamente una sovrapproduzione dovuta proprio alla coltivazione intensiva,abbinata al residuale consumo di vino nei giovani; poi magari un bicchiere di Chianti (vino sopravvalutato con prezzo mediamente troppo alto)in una "vineria" (versione moderna della vecchia cantina - osteria), te lo fanno pagare tre euro!


----------



## stany (28 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> cmq sto aspettando che arrivi... ora vediamo cosa succede... parlerò per l'ultima volta...  prevedo un bel casino :/
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Scusa se abbiamo divagato....è che mentre si aspettano novità....


----------



## stany (28 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> hai fatto la battuta? :/ mi stai prendendo per i fornelli? :/
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


I Fornelli.....mm....parliamo di cucina? 
Allora
...
..


----------



## stany (28 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> cmq lo so è stato sbagliato.. controllarla gli avevo anche promesso di non farlo più. ma i suoi atteggiamenti éil suo accanimento a dire. basta controllarmi me puzzava qualcosa
> non so voi al posto mio cosa avreste fatto... sarò troppo impulsivo... sicuramente. ma vivere così non c'è la faccio più. sarò dimagrito 8 kili in due settimane. non mangio manco più. e quando lo faccio è solo un pasto al giorno. e sto decisamente male è fuori controllo. mi devo sfogare. e basta
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


È successo a molti
...io persi otto kg....Riacquistati! Sono sempre nervoso,(meno di prima), ma meno in forma !
Poi tu non hai un figlio
.....stabilisci un percorso "d'abbandono" che possa essere accettato anche da lui,magari tra qualche anno,quando sarà più autonomo e,nel frattempo vivi alla giornata.
Oh....se proprio non ce la fai molla,ma almeno prima di gettare la spugna impegnati.
Fai bene a mettere o paletti con tua moglie,ma non devi nemmeno asfissiarla.


----------



## trilobita (28 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> cmq lo so è stato sbagliato.. controllarla gli avevo anche promesso di non farlo più. ma i suoi atteggiamenti éil suo accanimento a dire. basta controllarmi me puzzava qualcosa
> non so voi al posto mio cosa avreste fatto... sarò troppo impulsivo... sicuramente. ma vivere così non c'è la faccio più. sarò dimagrito 8 kili in due settimane. non mangio manco più. e quando lo faccio è solo un pasto al giorno. e sto decisamente male è fuori controllo. mi devo sfogare. e basta
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Intanto chiedo scusa per la divagazione enologica,ma,sinceramente,ho sentito il bisogno di alleggerire perché l'attesa di cosa può succedere è,per me,davvero pesante.
La tua vicenda,per certi versi,ha molte analogie con la mia,soprattutto l'accorgersi di aver fatto grossi errori di valutazione e di essersi attivati fuori tempo massimo.
Se davvero hai deciso di troncare,tieni conto del fatto che lei,in tutto questo caos,deve renderti conto solo delle bugie.
Enorme peso dell'accaduto l'ha avuto l'incomunicabilità tra voi,soprattutto tua.
Lei ha cercato sollievo nel modo più semplice per una donna,quindi,se,in conseguenza a questo,si è innamorata del dirimpettaio al lavoro,prendine atto.
Non portarle rancore.


----------



## stany (28 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Intanto chiedo scusa per la divagazione enologica,ma,sinceramente,ho sentito il bisogno di alleggerire perché l'attesa di cosa può succedere è,per me,davvero pesante.
> La tua vicenda,per certi versi,ha molte analogie con la mia,soprattutto l'accorgersi di aver fatto grossi errori di valutazione e di essersi attivati fuori tempo massimo.
> Se davvero hai deciso di troncare,tieni conto del fatto che lei,in tutto questo caos,deve renderti conto solo delle bugie.
> Enorme peso dell'accaduto l'ha avuto l'incomunicabilità tra voi,soprattutto tua.
> ...


Trilo....non ti riconosco; come sei buonista....


----------



## h1o (29 Luglio 2017)

aggiornamento:
 dopo averlo detto l'ennesima volta. sicuro non devi dirmi nulla?
l'hai sentito a quell'altro??? ennesimo no
ennesima domanda per salvare la sua bugia:
un uccellino a lavoro tuo m'ha detto che l'hai sentito... lei no non l'ho sentito.
ok Alessandra. ti mostro tutto. e lei impietrita. m'ha chiesto scusa. l'ennesima volta.

gli ho domandato: perché me lhai nascosto quando tranquillamente ti avevo detto di dirmelo. nel bene e nel male. e hai mentito a 4 volte .


lei:
ho paura di te. 
ok posso capirlo.vista la mia instabilità attuale
e poi gli chiesi:
perché vuoi sentirlo?
lei: con i nostri amici. i miei amici non c'è la faccio a parlarne di questa storia. lui è l'unico che riesco. 
e io l mincazzo:
vista che questi sono problemi tra me e te. non puoi andare a parlare con una persona che ti piace e che hai avuto fino all'altro giorno attrazione fisica. e soprattutto t'ho detto mille volte che anche se non c'è la fai parla con i tuoi amici. anche a loro vuoi bene. non solo a lui che mi dicesti. 
questa è una cazzata. che hai fatto. tutti quei minuti al telefono con lui dovevi passarli con me a parlare dei nostri problemi. non con quello. 
mi ha dato ragione su tutto. 
ovviamente gli ho detto ormai io non crede più a niente di te e la storia tra me e te oggi finisce qua. 
ora il colmo qual'è?
che da ieri lei mi dice voglio te. viene vicino mi vuole baciare mi fa il solletico. 
questo in meno di due settimane mi rivuole. 
e gli ho detto poco fa. vedi ora mi vuoi  te non stai bene propio. è solo un miracolo può farci tornare insieme. perché per me non esisti più. avevo detto mettiamo un punto a tutte le cazzate fatte. e invece tu hai perseverato.
lei mha risposto:
Claudio io ci credo ai miracoli.
ho controlbbatutto. vai a luordes che è meglio. che io non esisto più per te.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2017)

Siamo di fronte a un nuovo Joyce?


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> aggiornamento:
> dopo averlo detto l'ennesima volta. sicuro non devi dirmi nulla?
> l'hai sentito a quell'altro??? ennesimo no
> ennesima domanda per salvare la sua bugia:
> ...


Ma,al netto dei botta e risposta ad effetto,perché non andate entrambi a farvi aiutare,un consulente di.coppia,un professionista che vi rimetta in ordine le macerie che entrambi avete combinato?
Quando entrambi avrete più chiaro e limpido il quadro della situazione,riuscirete a prendere delle decisioni con più consapevolezza e meno rimorsi o rimpianti.
Così,state facendo solo dei gran casini e basta.
Prendetevi un po' di tempo per appoggiarvi ad una terza persona.
Ripeto,noi qui non saremo MAI obbiettivi.
NESSUNO ESCLUSO.
Ora siete nel bel mezzo della tempesta.
Tu sei terrorizzato dalla possibilità di essere stato defenestrato dal figo di turno,lei,se parla con te,vuole te,se parla con lui,vuole lui.
Non siete in grado di prendere decisioni,in questo contesto,punto.
FATEVI AIUTARE.


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo di fronte a un nuovo Joyce?


I sudditi hanno fame!!
Che mangino brioches...


----------



## h1o (29 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo di fronte a un nuovo Joyce?


cosa?

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (29 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma,al netto dei botta e risposta ad effetto,perché non andate entrambi a farvi aiutare,un consulente di.coppia,un professionista che vi rimetta in ordine le macerie che entrambi avete combinato?
> Quando entrambi avrete più chiaro e limpido il quadro della situazione,riuscirete a prendere delle decisioni con più consapevolezza e meno rimorsi o rimpianti.
> Così,state facendo solo dei gran casini e basta.
> Prendetevi un po' di tempo per appoggiarvi ad una terza persona.
> ...


hai ampiamente ragione. 
figo lui anche no. al massimo io so figo. quello è pure più vecchio di me di 7 anni.  vecchio e brutto :/

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> hai ampiamente ragione.
> figo lui anche no. al massimo io so figo. quello è pure più vecchio di me di 7 anni.  vecchio e brutto :/
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Vecchio,brutto e ...scaltro.
Mai commettere l'errore di sottovalurare l'avversario.
Quello ha una compagna,ma,saputi i vostri problemi,si è infilato nella vostra crepa e cerca di portartela via.
Non gliene fotte un cazzo di distruggere una coppia,se pur con grandi problemi,per una serie di scopate extra,non si tirerà indietro.
Tu lo vedi più vecchio e brutto,per la tua compagna è irrilevante.
Lui,sapendo in anticipo le tue mancanze,sa già cosa lei chiede e lui,semplicemente,le dice quello che lei vuole sentirsi dire.
Fa parte di quelli che cita la nota pubblicità...gli piace vincere facile.


----------



## h1o (29 Luglio 2017)

sisi confermo che cmq sia la.bellezza è oggettiva. ma ora come ora . lei è libera di fare ciò che gli pare. sono stato abbastanza male. e da ieri ho sgrollato tutto lo strees co na botta di un ora a mezza a parlare. 
peraltro ieri sera sono uscito perché volevo dare da solo. al mare sia spiaggia. il silenzio. e la voglia di ricominciare nel bene e nel male. e lei che ho dovuto bloccarla perché mavrai fatto 20 chiamate.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> sisi confermo che cmq sia la.bellezza è oggettiva. ma ora come ora . lei è libera di fare ciò che gli pare. sono stato abbastanza male. e da ieri ho sgrollato tutto lo strees co na botta di un ora a mezza a parlare.
> peraltro ieri sera sono uscito perché volevo dare da solo. al mare sia spiaggia. il silenzio. e la voglia di ricominciare nel bene e nel male. e lei che ho dovuto bloccarla perché mavrai fatto 20 chiamate.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Se ti va,rispondi a questa domanda,sinceramente.
Secondo te,quali sono i motivi per cui,quando hai deciso di rientrare a casa,a suo tempo,lei ti ha riaccolto e non ti ha rifiutato?
Non ti sto suggerendo una risposta,ma veramente è importantissimo capire cosa pensi tu di quella situazione che entrambi avrete superato,immagino,con non poche sofferenze,lei soprattutto.


----------



## h1o (29 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se ti va,rispondi a questa domanda,sinceramente.
> Secondo te,quali sono i motivi per cui,quando hai deciso di rientrare a casa,a suo tempo,lei ti ha riaccolto e non ti ha rifiutato?
> Non ti sto suggerendo una risposta,ma veramente è importantissimo capire cosa pensi tu di quella situazione che entrambi avrete superato,immagino,con non poche sofferenze,lei soprattutto.


il non parlare. il mio sempre assecondare per non discutere. 
la sua mania di fare le cose nel modo più preciso possibile. facendomi sentire inutile e incapace.
e il sesso.
ah no la domanda era opposta ahahaha

perché a lei tengo veramente. dopo tutto. e non dimentico i 14 anni insieme.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> il non parlare. il mio sempre assecondare per non discutere.
> la sua mania di fare le cose nel modo più preciso possibile. facendomi sentire inutile e incapace.
> e il sesso.
> ah no la domanda era opposta ahahaha
> ...


Non ti ho chiesto perché hai deciso di rientrare,ma perché,secondo te,lei non ti ha mandato a quel paese quando sei rientrato.


----------



## h1o (29 Luglio 2017)

non m'ha mandato a quel paese quando sono rientrato
me sa ti sei perso qualche passaggio ahaahha
aspe me.sa non ti sto capendo; ma tu dici l'altranno o ieri sera? ahaah
Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> cosa?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Scrivi seguendo il flusso del pensiero, senza usare la punteggiatura, senza specificare il soggetto. È una lettura molto faticosa. È simile a quella di Distrazione. Vai a leggerla e vedrai che se qualcuno scrive di fatti che non conosci è difficile da capire.


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> non m'ha mandato a quel paese quando sono rientrato
> me sa ti sei perso qualche passaggio ahaahha
> aspe me.sa non ti sto capendo; ma tu dici l'altranno o ieri sera? ahaah
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


L'altranno,dopo che sei stato via per un periodo,sei ritornato a casa.
Un'altra,probabilmente,non lo avrebbe accettato,lei invece si.Perché,secondo te?


----------



## h1o (29 Luglio 2017)

perché mi amava.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (29 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> perché mi amava.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


E allora,vedi?
Fino a che non hai sentito un vero pericolo di averla persa,non ti sei attivato seriamente.
Magari ora lei è nella stessa situazione.


----------



## h1o (29 Luglio 2017)

si può essere

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (30 Luglio 2017)

aggiornamento di ieri sera:
becco un foglietto dentro al suo portafoglio.... con email e password
provo a entrare.. nell'email ..nada email disattiva...
entro fb e tadammmm
era da dicembre di l'anno scorso che si frequentavano. altro che ... è altro che bacio. le scopate se le sono fatte per bene..e menomale aveva giurato sul figlio.[emoji23]

cmq a conti fatti m'ha detto si stavo male perché mi sento in COLPA per quello che t'ho fatto e non avevo le.palle
e avevo paura che lo scoprissi....
ecco alcuni messaggi di parte della mia ex
... dato che ormai è na cosa passata:
per noi

ma ricordati una cosa.....

già ci avevano fermato quest'estate

e non ci siamo sentiti per un bel po di tempo...

poi abbiamo trovato un modo



.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (30 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> aggiornamento di ieri sera:
> becco un foglietto dentro al suo portafoglio.... con email e password
> provo a entrare.. nell'email ..nada email disattiva...
> entro fb e tadammmm
> ...


Meglio che smetti di scavare,perché rischi di trovare anche altro...


----------



## Outdider (30 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Meglio che smetti di scavare,perché rischi di trovare anche altro...


Quoto...h10 ma che intenzioni hai? E' finita o no? Era chiaro a tutti che non aveva perso tempo a farsi l'amichetto, solo tu speravi che fosse una sbandata di un bacetto. Non scavare, ti farai solo il sangue amaro e ci perderai in salute. Prendi una decisione e che sia quella giusta per te, non per entrambe, solo per te.


----------



## h1o (30 Luglio 2017)

ormai ho visto abbastanza lei ad aprile aveva smesso di sognare. perché Alessandra voleva la quotidianità con lui...
addirittura un messaggio di lei:
vendo casa tu.
vendo casa io. e tutto andrà come deve andare...
poi ha  capito che lui il grande  passo non lo voleva fare e ha comunque continuato a sentirlo...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (30 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ormai ho visto abbastanza lei ad aprile aveva smesso di sognare. perché Alessandra voleva la quotidianità con lui...
> addirittura un messaggio di lei:
> vendo casa tu.
> vendo casa io. e tutto andrà come deve andare...
> ...


Quindi perchè starebbe con te o perchè vuole stare con te?


----------



## h1o (30 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Quindi perchè starebbe con te o perchè vuole stare con te?


perché per lui sicuramente era solo una botta e via. si leggono messaggi di lei stizzita... che lei vuole la vita con lui...






Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (30 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> perché per lui sicuramente era solo una botta e via. si leggono messaggi di lei stizzita... che lei vuole la vita con lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puoi spedirla a cuor leggero,tu per lei sei già evaporato da mo'
Ti vuole tenere vicino perché crede di poter ancora convincere l'altro di fare il grande passo,ma non ne ha la certezza.
Lasciala andare....


----------



## JON (30 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> perché per lui sicuramente era solo una botta e via. si leggono messaggi di lei stizzita... che lei vuole la vita con lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai considerato il fatto che la tua necessità di recuperare possa dipendere dal fatto che non accetti che sia finita?


----------



## Outdider (30 Luglio 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Hai considerato il fatto che la tua necessità di recuperare possa dipendere dal fatto che non accetti che sia finita?


Bella domanda...


----------



## Outdider (30 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> perché per lui sicuramente era solo una botta e via. si leggono messaggi di lei stizzita... che lei vuole la vita con lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Game Over!
Lei ti ha detto che vuole stare con te perchè sta aspettando la fine delle ferie di lui per mettere la parola fine con te. Anche se non fosse così tu per lei sei sempre un ripiego...


----------



## JON (30 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Game Over!
> Lei ti ha detto che vuole stare con te perchè sta aspettando la fine delle ferie di lui per mettere la parola fine con te. Anche se non fosse così tu per lei sei sempre un ripiego...


Ma lei, se vogliamo, ormai è partita per la tangente, e nemmeno ci sta capendo granché secondo me.

Il problema è che H2o deve capire che il suo è piuttosto timore di essere lasciato, oppure di accettare l'epilogo inevitabile della storia.

E comunque, secondo me, lei già intrallazzava da tempo.
Con lui che andava e veniva tra un orticello di cazzi suoi e l'altro e che addirittura per 6 mesi se ne va per farsi una coltivazione intensiva sempre di cazzi suoi...mentre lei che, con lui di ritorno, accetta la cosa senza troppe storie. 

Mah, a me sembra che lui per lei sia più una comodità da avere in casa e che lei per lui rappresenti più che altro una certezza da avere come contrappeso del suo animo avventuroso.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2017)

Quello che si dice nel delirio non ha molto a che fare con quello che si vuole fare nella realtà.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Luglio 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ma lei, se vogliamo, ormai è partita per la tangente, e nemmeno ci sta capendo granché secondo me.
> 
> Il problema è che H2o deve capire che il suo è piuttosto timore di essere lasciato, oppure di accettare l'epilogo inevitabile della storia.
> 
> ...


:up:, comodità reciproca. Se non trovano di meglio va bene così.


----------



## trilobita (31 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :up:, comodità reciproca. Se non trovano di meglio va bene così.


Di meglio?
Perché?
Esiste qualcosa di peggio di questo?
Da solo,sotto un ponte,è già meglio,molto meglio di questo schifo.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (31 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che si dice nel delirio non ha molto a che fare con quello che si vuole fare nella realtà.


quoto


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Di meglio?
> Perché?
> Esiste qualcosa di peggio di questo?
> Da solo,sotto un ponte,è già meglio,molto meglio di questo schifo.


ma già era brutto quando lui è ritornato ( per cosa poi?).la situazione Era bruttissima quando nonostante lei l'abbia raccolto lui la ignorava. Il peggio ce lo si doveva aspettare.Dai ora dire che lei e è pessima, ce ne vuole.


----------



## patroclo (31 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Di meglio?
> Perché?
> Esiste qualcosa di peggio di questo?
> Da solo,sotto un ponte,è già meglio,molto meglio di questo schifo.


....mi sembri inutilmente pesante...ti ricordo che stiamo parlando di una coppia dove evidentemente ognuno si fa i cazzi suoi da tempo....e lui per primo......peccato che c'è un piccolo di mezzo.....


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

io gli ho detto di chiudere lei invece non vuole.
mi diceva vedi le ultime volte che gli scrivevo su quel secondo profilo fb...era aprile...
ma che dici ... l'hai  ricercato fino a luglio.finchr non t'ho beccato... solo che te...ti eri costruita la famiglia felice con lui fino a fine marzo.... e dopo aver preso il due di picche da parte sua....oggi ad agosto...hai paura di perdermi.. 
abbiamo sbagliato entrambi....avrò fatto le stesse  e cose tue...tu immagini...però quando sono andato via  avrò fatto i cazzi miei come hai fatto te....però io non dicevo alla prima che capitava.... vendiamo casa ...
sono 2 mesi fa... ci credo poco che siano cambiati i sentimenti verso di lui... 
ieri gli ho fermata dicendo:
anche se succede il miracolo del miracolo...che torniamo insieme e risolviamo e soprattutto abbiamo maturato capendo tutti i nostri errori... te ce l'hai sotto lavoro quello...lo vedi in giro...ormai è finita...
a marzo volevi creare la famiglia con lui. ora io non esisto più per te. e continua a fargli d'amante. mo rimani da sola.


Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> io gli ho detto di chiudere lei invece non vuole.
> mi diceva vedi le ultime volte che gli scrivevo su quel secondo profilo fb...era aprile...
> ma che dici ... l'hai  ricercato fino a luglio.finchr non t'ho beccato... solo che te...ti eri costruita la famiglia felice con lui fino a fine marzo.... e dopo aver preso il due di picche da parte sua....oggi ad agosto...hai paura di perdermi..
> abbiamo sbagliato entrambi....avrò fatto le stesse  e cose tue...tu immagini...però quando sono andato via  avrò fatto i cazzi miei come hai fatto te....però io non dicevo alla prima che capitava.... vendiamo casa ...
> ...


perché quando ti sei presentato hai scritto " convivo con lei cause di forza maggiore"?


----------



## trilobita (31 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma già era brutto quando lui è ritornato ( per cosa poi?).la situazione Era bruttissima quando nonostante lei l'abbia raccolto lui la ignorava. Il peggio ce lo si doveva aspettare.Dai ora dire che lei e è pessima, ce ne vuole.


La situazione è pessima.


----------



## trilobita (31 Luglio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....mi sembri inutilmente pesante...ti ricordo che stiamo parlando di una coppia dove evidentemente ognuno si fa i cazzi suoi da tempo....e lui per primo......peccato che c'è un piccolo di mezzo.....


Pesante nei riguardi di chi?
Sto dicendo che la situazione,secondo me,non è sostenibile.
Secondo te si?
Bene,allora secondo te,si.
A me non crea alcun problema se tu la pensi così.


----------



## patroclo (31 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Pesante nei riguardi di chi?
> Sto dicendo che la situazione,secondo me,non è sostenibile.
> Secondo te si?
> Bene,allora secondo te,si.
> A me non crea alcun problema se tu la pensi così.


naturalmente la situazione è insostenibile.....avevo letto il tuo post come più una critica a lei che alla situazione....
evidentemente ho letto male, tutto qua.....


----------



## trilobita (31 Luglio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> naturalmente la situazione è insostenibile.....avevo letto il tuo post come più una critica a lei che alla situazione....
> evidentemente ho letto male, tutto qua.....


La critica a lei c'è,ma non per il tradimento,ma per fare tutto il possibile  per incasinare ancora di più il guazzabuglio che si è creato.
Tu non c'eri,ho conosciuto un altro,io lo amo e vorrei andarmene con lui,ma la cosa non è reciproca.
Continuero' a frequentarlo,anche solo per qualche estemporanea scopata,hai visto mai che riesca a fargli cambiare idea,tu fai quello che ritieni più giusto per te.
Se vuoi rimanere,rimani e continuiamo,nel limite del possibile,a crescere il figlio assieme,altrimenti,se non te la senti,ci separiamo e cerchiamo di gestire il figlio da adulti senza guerre.
Per me questo dovrebbe dire lei.
Ma,naturalmente,questa è solo la mia opinione.


----------



## ologramma (31 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> La critica a lei c'è,ma non per il tradimento,ma per fare tutto il possibile  per incasinare ancora di più il guazzabuglio che si è creato.
> Tu non c'eri,ho conosciuto un altro,io lo amo e vorrei andarmene con lui,ma la cosa non è reciproca.
> Continuero' a frequentarlo,anche solo per qualche estemporanea scopata,hai visto mai che riesca a fargli cambiare idea,tu fai quello che ritieni più giusto per te.
> Se vuoi rimanere,rimani e continuiamo,nel limite del possibile,a crescere il figlio assieme,altrimenti,se non te la senti,ci separiamo e cerchiamo di gestire il figlio da adulti senza guerre.
> ...


situazione ingarbugliata  quindi ogni soluzione è possibile , benedetti ragazzi:up:


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> La critica a lei c'è,ma non per il tradimento,ma per fare tutto il possibile  per incasinare ancora di più il guazzabuglio che si è creato.
> Tu non c'eri,ho conosciuto un altro,io lo amo e vorrei andarmene con lui,ma la cosa non è reciproca.
> Continuero' a frequentarlo,anche solo per qualche estemporanea scopata,hai visto mai che riesca a fargli cambiare idea,tu fai quello che ritieni più giusto per te.
> Se vuoi rimanere,rimani e continuiamo,nel limite del possibile,a crescere il figlio assieme,altrimenti,se non te la senti,ci separiamo e cerchiamo di gestire il figlio da adulti senza guerre.
> ...


concordo pienamente. e soprattutto l'hai capito senza leggere le conversazioni da dicembre ad oggi.
quanto fa male rileggere un suo messaggio:

lestate 2016 ci avevano diviso( io quando l'ho beccata la prima volta.) però dopo tanto tempo ci siamo ricercati. perché è più forte di noi .

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> concordo pienamente. e soprattutto l'hai capito senza leggere le conversazioni da dicembre ad oggi.
> quanto fa male rileggere un suo messaggio:
> 
> lestate 2016 ci avevano diviso( io quando l'ho beccata la prima volta.) però dopo tanto tempo ci siamo ricercati. perché è più forte di noi .
> ...


Ma quando la mandi a cacare definitivamente?


----------



## MariLea (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma quando la mandi a cacare definitivamente?


Deve sedimentare tutto ciò che ha già capito perfettamente...


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

Gia... io l'ho mandata a cagare. ma ci sto male. lei me continua a dire... d quello lo pensavo fino  fine marzo e ora voglio recuperare tutto. di lui non mi frega più nulla

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> Gia... io l'ho mandata a cagare. ma vi sto male. lei me dice quello lo pensavi a fine marzo e ora voglio recuperare tutto.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Domanda.
Se ad aprile non lo pensava più,perché quelle telefonate furtive fino all'altro ieri?
Che cosa doveva comunicargli di così fondamentale da rompere il patto con te di trasparenza?
Se il grande amore è sfumato a marzo,chiami di nascosto a fine luglio?
Boh,per me è incomprensibile.


----------



## MariLea (31 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Domanda.
> Se ad aprile non lo pensava più,perché quelle telefonate furtive fino all'altro ieri?
> Che cosa doveva comunicargli di così fondamentale da rompere il patto con te di trasparenza?
> Se il grande amore è sfumato a marzo,chiami di nascosto a fine luglio?
> Boh,per me è incomprensibile.


Ma infatti...
Più che incomprensibile, molto spiacevole per H1o


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Ma non ci capisco un fico secco
Chi scrive a chi ?


----------



## trilobita (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma non ci capisco un fico secco
> Chi scrive a chi ?


A Carolinaaaaaaa,e leggiti ste cazzo di storie!!!!!


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> Più che incomprensibile, molto spiacevole per H1o


anfatti

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

poi quando l'ho beccata 11 luglio. era un ho voglia di abbracciarti...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> poi quando l'ho beccata 11 luglio. era un ho voglia di abbracciarti...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Beh,qui si capisce chiaramente che lui non conta più nulla per lei.


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

ahahahhahahahq

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

cmq oggi metterò tutta la conversazione togliendo nomi e riferimenti... così avete il quadro di tutto... e potete farvi un idea migliore della situazione. io vorrei tanto tornare con lei.... 
e ci sto male. soprattutto vendendo nostro figlio...
e lei ieri ha scapocciato dicendo vedi m'hai sputtanata.. lo sanno tutti ormai quello che ho fatto. non voglio più nessuno manco i miei genitori...piangendo...
io l'ho abbracciatw e gli ho detto ora non dire stronzate... non puoi smettere di vivere visto che nostro figlio ha bisogno di noi

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A Carolinaaaaaaa,e leggiti ste cazzo di storie!!!!!



 hai ragione eh scusate sto ancora lavorando !!!
Da casa e' il delirio ho pure un ospite da Panama  X gli scambi del liceo due Cojioni a 4 figli sono passata


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> poi quando l'ho beccata 11 luglio. era un ho voglia di abbracciarti...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Scusami, quanti anni hanno le 2 persone che si sono scambiate questa conversazione?


----------



## kikko64 (31 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scusami, quanti anni hanno le 2 persone che si sono scambiate questa conversazione?


Lei 12 e lui 13 anni ... forse meno


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma quando la mandi a cacare definitivamente?


 mi stupisci!!! questa volta lo dico seriamente


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A Carolinaaaaaaa,e leggiti ste cazzo di storie!!!!!


Ha altro da fare la pucchiacchella presuntuosa


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi stupisci!!! questa volta lo dico seriamente


Perché ti stupisci?


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Perché ti stupisci?


che non la vuole mandare a......perché le fa comodo. Questo è un suo sfogo, perché pensava che lei se ne sarebbe stata zitta a subire i suoi umori.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che non la vuole mandare a......perché le fa comodo. Questo è un suo sfogo, perché pensava che lei se ne sarebbe stata zitta a subire i suoi umori.


Appunto, dopo tutto quello che sta facendo la mandi a cacare o no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto, dopo tutto quello che sta facendo la mandi a cacare o no?


nooooo conviene a lui. Oh ma hai la testa dura oggi


----------



## Carola (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ha altro da fare la pucchiacchella presuntuosa


Hai ragione


----------



## trilobita (31 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Hai ragione


Miiiii,madamin!!
In contropiede!!
Sei in forma oggi!!


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nooooo conviene a lui. Oh ma hai la testa dura oggi


Conviene a lui perché per il prosieguo gli conferchi il palchetto?

Non capisco il sole dell'Adriatico fa il suo effetto


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Lei 12 e lui 13 anni ... forse meno


...beata gioventù...


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

magari  37 contro 45 ahahaha

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> magari  37 contro 45 ahahaha
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Se l'è scelto giovane


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

so solo che ieri io parlavo di vendere casa eccc a settembre.dopo le ferie.vacanze. 
lei stanotte quando mi sono svegliato dal coma sul divano ha voluto che andassi a dormire da lei. che il bimbo sta una settimana dalla madre.
ha voluto dormissi da lei con relativo. abbraccio dormente. ahaha
io senza problemi lei di spalle.lho abbracciata e ci siamo addormentati così.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

nono lui 45 e pure becchino ahahaha

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kikko64 (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> magari  37 contro 45 ahahah


se questo è il livello di conversazione ... credo che allora ci sia molto poco da ridere e molto di cui preoccuparsi ...


----------



## kikko64 (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> nono lui 45 e *pure becchino *ahahaha
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Lavoro che non conosce crisi ...


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> nono lui 45 e pure becchino ahahaha
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Quindi come dirimpettaio tua moglie ha una agenzia di pompe funebri? Un mestiere come un altro


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

be' ieri j'ho detto.  lui becchino te gattamorta. bella coppia cazzarola [emoji23][emoji23]
o cassa morta. fai.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

pensa se lui sta leggendo qua. muoio dal ridere. lei sicuramente no. [emoji23]

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> be' ieri j'ho detto.  lui becchino te gattamorta. bella coppia cazzarola [emoji23][emoji23]
> o cassa morta. fai.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


La prendi molto alla leggera. Complimenti, ma quando finisci di scherzarci su? Quando sarai convinto che saltato questo scoglio ti troverai in mare aperto ad annaspare?


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> pensa se lui sta leggendo qua. muoio dal ridere. lei sicuramente no. [emoji23]
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Pure? Saluti allo "schiattamorto". Entra in campo.

Almeno si risolve l'enigma: se hai schiattato anche la mogliera di H2O


----------



## trilobita (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> so solo che ieri io parlavo di vendere casa eccc a settembre.dopo le ferie.vacanze.
> lei stanotte quando mi sono svegliato dal coma sul divano ha voluto che andassi a dormire da lei. che il bimbo sta una settimana dalla madre.
> ha voluto dormissi da lei con relativo. abbraccio dormente. ahaha
> io senza problemi lei di spalle.lho abbracciata e ci siamo addormentati così.
> ...


Ma cosa ci trovi di divertente?
Non riesco a capirti,boh


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma cosa ci trovi di divertente?
> Non riesco a capirti,boh


Forse parla nuora per far intendere a suocera. Come dice che u' schiattamuorto legge.


----------



## trilobita (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Forse parla nuora per far intendere a suocera. Come dice che u' schiattamuorto legge.


E se legge,che significa farsi risate dopo aver accettato le richieste della moglie?
Credo che qui l'unico che si può fare quattro risate sia il becchino....


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E se legge,che significa farsi risate dopo aver accettato le richieste della moglie?
> Credo che qui l'unico che si può fare quattro risate sia il becchino....


Invitiamolo a dire la sua. 
BECCHINOOO SE CI SEI BATTI UN COLPO


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Invitiamolo a dire la sua.
> BECCHINOOO SE CI SEI BATTI UN COLPO


Tutto tace


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma cosa ci trovi di divertente?
> Non riesco a capirti,boh


divertitente ? e chi l'ha detto? che era divertente?

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Pure? Saluti allo "schiattamorto". Entra in campo.
> 
> Almeno si risolve l'enigma: se hai schiattato anche la mogliera di H2O


ho fatto la mattata. 10 minuti fa ho chiamato a lui [emoji54][emoji55][emoji55]

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La prendi molto alla leggera. Complimenti, ma quando finisci di scherzarci su? Quando sarai convinto che saltato questo scoglio ti troverai in mare aperto ad annaspare?


non hai capito ...da un post non si capisce. quindi non giudicarmi per favore. faccio battute per ridere nattimo. che qua c'è poco da ridere. che ieri al mare con amici e mio figlio,dato che lei non è voluta venire. ...
quello che stava sdraiato sul lettino ....a piangere come un coglione sul lettino ero io.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> non hai capito ...da un post non si capisce. quindi non giudicarmi per favore. faccio battute per ridere nattimo. che qua c'è poco da ridere. che ieri al mare con amici e mio figlio,dato che lei non è voluta venire. ...
> quello che stava sdraiato sul lettino ....a piangere come un coglione sul lettino ero io.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Comprendo e mi dispiace, ma sei tu che ogni tanto la butti sul ridere. Poi il fatto che sei sicuro che lui stia leggendo non dico che è penoso ma siamo lì. Rotto X rotto fallo uscire allo scoperto qui.


----------



## h1o (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comprendo e mi dispiace, ma sei tu che ogni tanto la butti sul ridere. Poi il fatto che sei sicuro che lui stia leggendo non dico che è penoso ma siamo lì. Rotto X rotto fallo uscire allo scoperto qui.


ma dai era na battuta che sta leggendo qui.
fatemi ridere. io sono un tipo scherzoso. sono 3 settimane che piango.e sto malissimo. perché so di aver buttati al cesso 16 anni di vita. e di aver rovinato una famiglia. soprattutto a mio figlio. che altro dovrei aggiungere ? che tuttora se mi dicono cosa è successo .dico è tutta colpa mia. che sono stato un pezzo di merda e della vita non ho avuto rispetto?

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Conviene a lui perché per il prosieguo gli conferchi il palchetto?
> 
> Non capisco il sole dell'Adriatico fa il suo effetto


 se tentenna, aspetta che lei decida no? Come lo scopriremo solo vivendo......altro Lido


----------



## trilobita (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ma dai era na battuta che sta leggendo qui.
> fatemi ridere. io sono un tipo scherzoso. sono 3 settimane che piango.e sto malissimo. perché so di aver buttati al cesso 16 anni di vita. e di aver rovinato una famiglia. soprattutto a mio figlio. che altro dovrei aggiungere ? che tuttora se mi dicono cosa è successo .dico è tutta colpa mia. che sono stato un pezzo di merda e della vita non ho avuto rispetto?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Credo che tu ti debba far aiutare,e anche lei.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> nono lui 45 e pure becchino ahahaha
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ahahah non mi dire....

Mi sembra tutto sommato vi manteniate giovani, almeno nello scrivere ahahahah


----------



## h1o (1 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ahahah non mi dire....
> 
> Mi sembra tutto sommato vi manteniate giovani, almeno nello scrivere ahahahah


io che centro?

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (1 Agosto 2017)

cmq stasera che stiamo senza bimbo. voleva dormissi con lei. e ci è rimasta mezzo male...
non so se sbaglio... ma gli lascio lo spazio che desiderava da tempo. senza essere un peso. poi boh. ormai è tutto all'infuori di tutto.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (1 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> cmq stasera che stiamo senza bimbo. voleva dormissi con lei. e ci è rimasta mezzo male...
> non so se sbaglio... ma gli lascio lo spazio che desiderava da tempo. senza essere un peso. poi boh. ormai è tutto all'infuori di tutto.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Tu hai voglia di dormire con lei, indipendentemente da quello che state passando?


----------



## h1o (1 Agosto 2017)

so che lo voglio e l'altro giorno nonostante quello che ho trovato su Facebook...al mare mi mancava ... mancava lei.. 
però non è giusto.. deve essere lasciata in pace e capire cosa vuole per il suo bene.. questo penso...e io non voglio essere un rimorchio... anche se a detta sua... per lei ormai quell'altro non è poi così importante come prima...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (1 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> so che lo voglio e l'altro giorno nonostante quello che ho trovato su Facebook...al mare mi mancava ... mancava lei..
> però non è giusto.. deve essere lasciata in pace e capire cosa vuole per il suo bene.. questo penso...e io non voglio essere un rimorchio... anche se a detta sua... per lei ormai quell'altro non è poi così importante come prima...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Però ha bisogno di sentirlo...e tra poco finirà le ferie. Sei in una brutta posizione, le t'invita a dormire con lei ma non lo puoi fare perchè devi dargli i suoi spazi e se lo fai puoi essere male interpretato. Non ho capito però se lei la relazione col becchino l'aveva anche prima che tu te ne andasti?


----------



## h1o (1 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Però ha bisogno di sentirlo...e tra poco finirà le ferie. Sei in una brutta posizione, le t'invita a dormire con lei ma non lo puoi fare perchè devi dargli i suoi spazi e se lo fai puoi essere male interpretato. Non ho capito però se lei la relazione col becchino l'aveva anche prima che tu te ne andasti?


no prima no

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (1 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> no prima no
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Credo tu debba aspettare però non t'aspettare che i fantasmi del suo tradimento ti lascino dormire sogni tranquilli, nel caso lei scelga te.


----------



## h1o (1 Agosto 2017)

e oggi mha chiesto se facciamo una passeggiata a un centro commerciale.. gli ho detto vabene.
tra me e me fa piacere...poi penso:
 ho sempre desiderato fare l'accompagnatore :/

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (1 Agosto 2017)

se dovessi scoprire che ancora lo sente di nascosto...come dovrei comportarmi?

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (1 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> se dovessi scoprire che ancora lo sente di nascosto...come dovrei comportarmi?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Se lo sente di nascosto è un brutto sintomo...non posso dirti come ti dovresti comportare...ti posso scrivere come io mi sarei comportato.


----------



## h1o (2 Agosto 2017)

ci sono aggiornamenti..solo ora non posso scrivere... vi aggiornerò

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2017)

A me sembra che il livello della relazione sia quello di Grande Fratello, Uomini e Donne, Tentation island... insomma una cosa estremamente superficiale a imitazione dei rapporti televisivi.
Non so se c'è la consapevolezza di fare del male. Non capisco nemmeno come si possa mandarsi messaggi in dialetto, ma in realtà non capisco tutto io. 

La vita è una cosa seria anche quando si fa finta di no.
Fatevi aiutare da un mediatore famigliare.


----------



## kikko64 (2 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *A me sembra che il livello della relazione sia quello di Grande Fratello, Uomini e Donne, Tentation island... insomma una cosa estremamente superficiale a imitazione dei rapporti televisivi.*
> Non so se c'è la consapevolezza di fare del male. Non capisco nemmeno come si possa mandarsi messaggi in dialetto, ma in realtà non capisco tutto io.
> 
> La vita è una cosa seria anche quando si fa finta di no.
> Fatevi aiutare da un mediatore famigliare.



Quoto e ribadisco _mala tempora currunt_ (.. che non è _dialetto veneto_ ma una citazione in _latino_ di Cicerone)


----------



## h1o (2 Agosto 2017)

ma su cosa ragazzi ? non ho capito

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ma su cosa ragazzi ? non ho capito
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Mah...può darsi che il tuo modo di esprimerti non renda bene l'idea dei sentimenti infusi nel contesto che descrivi, ma non si può non rilevare una modalità di approccio di categoria B.

Chiedo scusa per le supposizioni, ma ti chiedo anche, visto che non se ne parla mai: 'sto povero figlio in questo bailamme che fa?


----------



## h1o (3 Agosto 2017)

ma noi a casa stiamo tranquilli. non facciamo notare nulla. che scherzi? morirei per lui. come anche lei.
solo che questa settimana sta dai nonni. visto che lavoriamo tutte e due. e con i nonni si diverte che sta anche con i cugini... piscina a casa... ecc...
e ogni giorno ci sentiamo col bimbo..e tipo domani andiamo insieme a trovarlo...
e cmq boh scriverò male... però dire che prendo tutto alla leggera... me sembra un esagerazione... soprattutto perché da internet... non è che si vive la realtà...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ma noi a casa stiamo tranquilli. non facciamo notare nulla. che scherzi? morirei per lui. come anche lei.
> solo che questa settimana sta dai nonni. visto che lavoriamo tutte e due. e con i nonni si diverte che sta anche con i cugini... piscina a casa... ecc...
> e ogni giorno ci sentiamo col bimbo..e tipo domani andiamo insieme a trovarlo...
> e cmq boh scriverò male... però dire che prendo tutto alla leggera... me sembra un esagerazione... soprattutto perché da internet... non è che si vive la realtà...
> ...


Sai cosa mi sconcerta un po'?
È che, come anche tu confermi, quando ci sono simili priorità non è che sia poi così difficile prendere delle decisioni.
Non so se vi rendete bene conto delle ripercussioni di simili tentennamenti.


----------



## trilobita (4 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ma noi a casa stiamo tranquilli. non facciamo notare nulla. che scherzi? morirei per lui. come anche lei.
> solo che questa settimana sta dai nonni. visto che lavoriamo tutte e due. e con i nonni si diverte che sta anche con i cugini... piscina a casa... ecc...
> e ogni giorno ci sentiamo col bimbo..e tipo domani andiamo insieme a trovarlo...
> e cmq boh scriverò male... però dire che prendo tutto alla leggera... me sembra un esagerazione... soprattutto perché da internet... non è che si vive la realtà...
> ...


Novita?


----------



## Lostris (4 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che il livello della relazione sia quello di Grande Fratello, Uomini e Donne, Tentation island... insomma una cosa estremamente superficiale a imitazione dei rapporti televisivi.
> Non so se c'è la consapevolezza di fare del male. Non capisco nemmeno come si possa mandarsi messaggi in dialetto, ma in realtà non capisco tutto io.
> 
> La vita è una cosa seria anche quando si fa finta di no.
> Fatevi aiutare da un mediatore famigliare.


Credo sia difficile capire il "livello" della relazione da pochi stralci di chat.


----------



## h1o (4 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Novita?


lunedì lei andrà col bimbo dai genitori. che abitano a 10inuti di macchina per almeno una settimana. 
dato che ogni qualvolta io creo casino.
perché sono instabile. 
io non so come finirà. 
io quando sono andato via quei 5mesi. per me non stavamo insieme...invece per lei si... 
il mio sbaglio era ritornare a casa per mio figlio  e li si finiva di fare l'amore...
anche se poi facevo i cacchii miei quando non  stavo a casa sua 1 volta a settimana...
per me erano cose così... e lei sapeva che facevo questo...
lei per 7 mesi è stato con lo stesso...e sarò che sono egoista... ma io ho accusato ...la botta molto più di lei

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo sia difficile capire il "livello" della relazione da pochi stralci di chat.


Riconosco di non capire.


----------



## Dina74 (5 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> lunedì lei andrà col bimbo dai genitori. che abitano a 10inuti di macchina per almeno una settimana.
> dato che ogni qualvolta io creo casino.
> perché sono instabile.
> io non so come finirà.
> ...


Secondo me tu hai tradito più di lei. Inoltre l'hai lasciata spesso sola...con vostro figlio. Troppo comodo dire...per me era solo sesso...oppure...secondo me non stavamo insieme.

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (6 Agosto 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Secondo me tu hai tradito più di lei. Inoltre l'hai lasciata spesso sola...con vostro figlio. Troppo comodo dire...per me era solo sesso...oppure...secondo me non stavamo insieme.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


infatti io mi sono preso tutte le colpe. 
tutto è successo per colpa mia. 
però io non facevo progetti.
lei di testa era partita. 

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> infatti io mi sono preso tutte le colpe.
> tutto è successo per colpa mia.
> però io non facevo progetti.
> lei di testa era partita.
> ...


Prima ha avuto delle esigenze dovute al prurito vaginale.....


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Prima ha avuto delle esigenze dovute al prurito vaginale.....


Ma secondo te cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? Proprio in sintesi.


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2017)

Comunque questo 3d e' fuori da ogni mia logica. E.... Si. Lo dico proprio io che ne ho passate di tutti i colori. Cioè, ma fatemi capire: uno piglia e.... Si sa. Una scopata per solo sesso quella volta a settimana che vuoi che sia? La moglie lo deve sapere, in fin dei conti è quasi normale. E poi vabbè... Uno se ne esce di casa per un sei mesetti, pianta la moglie col bambino, poi decide di tornare. Lei OVVIAMENTE lo ripiglia in casa e.... Perché? Eh, per amore, non c'è dubbio. Toh.... Nel frattempo lei si è invaghita di un altro. Eh, cazzarola. Doveva dirlo a quel povero marito. Embe'.... Non è che si sarà buttata sul primo che le ha offerto un minimo di ascolto.... Magari commettendo l'errore di farsi illusioni strane di chissà quali progetti. Nononono. Si e' proprio spudoratamente innamorata di un altro.

Ragazzi, solo a me pare di vivere su un altro pianeta????


----------



## h1o (6 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Comunque questo 3d e' fuori da ogni mia logica. E.... Si. Lo dico proprio io che ne ho passate di tutti i colori. Cioè, ma fatemi capire: uno piglia e.... Si sa. Una scopata per solo sesso quella volta a settimana che vuoi che sia? La moglie lo deve sapere, in fin dei conti è quasi normale. E poi vabbè... Uno se ne esce di casa per un sei mesetti, pianta la moglie col bambino, poi decide di tornare. Lei OVVIAMENTE lo ripiglia in casa e.... Perché? Eh, per amore, non c'è dubbio. Toh.... Nel frattempo lei si è invaghita di un altro. Eh, cazzarola. Doveva dirlo a quel povero marito. Embe'.... Non è che si sarà buttata sul primo che le ha offerto un minimo di ascolto.... Magari commettendo l'errore di farsi illusioni strane di chissà quali progetti. Nononono. Si e' proprio spudoratamente innamorata di un altro.
> 
> Ragazzi, solo a me pare di vivere su un altro pianeta????


lei tuttora dice che non si è innamorata di lui...
e cmq non so cosa vuoi direi... con questo post...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (6 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Comunque questo 3d e' fuori da ogni mia logica. E.... Si. Lo dico proprio io che ne ho passate di tutti i colori. Cioè, ma fatemi capire: uno piglia e.... Si sa. Una scopata per solo sesso quella volta a settimana che vuoi che sia? La moglie lo deve sapere, in fin dei conti è quasi normale. E poi vabbè... Uno se ne esce di casa per un sei mesetti, pianta la moglie col bambino, poi decide di tornare. Lei OVVIAMENTE lo ripiglia in casa e.... Perché? Eh, per amore, non c'è dubbio. Toh.... Nel frattempo lei si è invaghita di un altro. Eh, cazzarola. Doveva dirlo a quel povero marito. Embe'.... Non è che si sarà buttata sul primo che le ha offerto un minimo di ascolto.... Magari commettendo l'errore di farsi illusioni strane di chissà quali progetti. Nononono. Si e' proprio spudoratamente innamorata di un altro.
> 
> Ragazzi, solo a me pare di vivere su un altro pianeta????


Ma perché,tu venderesti casa,progetteresti di fargli fare da padre a tuo figlio ed andare a vivere con lui in una casa vostra,per uno con cui hai incrociato estemporaneamente le mutande?
Per carità,c'è di tutto al mondo....
Comunque,da come si è mossa con l'altro e da cosa gli diceva,sarei più propenso a credere ne fosse innamorata,se tu dalla sua vicenda intuisci che per lei fosse solo acqua fresca,ok,appunto,un'opinione come un'altra.
Il problema,comunque,qui,non è se lei ha più o meno colpe di lui.
Lei vuole ricominciare,su quali basi?
Stiamo un mese staccati,così abbiamo tempo per dimenticare tutto......
Poi si riparte belli tranquilli.
Piccolo particolare,il suo amante lavora al piano di sotto,è un suo cliente,quindi hanno anche incontri lavorativi,fanno colazione e pausa pranzo nello stesso bar.
Ora,questo per due estranei non significa nulla,ma per loro due è una situazione ben diversa,bisogna fare un bello sforzo  per non capire che la situazione è ad alto rischio.
Non era una storia esaurita,anzi lei voleva molto di più da lui.
Qui si sta discutendo sul fatto sia il caso di ripartire.
Secondo me,con questi presupposti,direi di no.


----------



## h1o (6 Agosto 2017)

stasera è andata via. perché così smettiamo di litigare vista la mia instabilità...
giusto così. 
una settimana di pace da solo.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (6 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> stasera è andata via. perché così smettiamo di litigare vista la mia instabilità...
> giusto così.
> una settimana di pace da solo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ritieni sia una settimana di pace? Ma allora perchè vuoi ricominciare, smetteresti di avere tutte le settimane di pace che vuoi. Secondo me ti conviene controllare il suo cell...vedrai che qualche telefonatina ci scappa in questa "settimana di pace"...Oh no, sa che la controlli, quindi dovresti avere accesso all'altro cellulare, quello di cui tu non sai l'esistenza.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> stasera è andata via. perché così smettiamo di litigare vista la mia instabilità...
> giusto così.
> una settimana di pace da solo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non sarebbe opportuno farla stare fuori 5/6 mesi? Così vedi alla fine come va a finire.


----------



## h1o (6 Agosto 2017)

non avete capito. oggi gli ho detto giustamente che meglio così per calmare gli animi. 
ma anche che  inutile continuare . torni stiamo calmi per il bimbo e vendiamo casa. e ognuno per la sua strada. poi se la vita vorrà farci rincontrare ...vedremo... ma ora nonostante ho a sbagliato dal principio io... lei l'ha fatta più grossa di me. ma lei non l'accetta. dicendo. tu puoi sbagliare e io no. 
lei vuole recuperare....e io no. ora. dice che l'altro non c'entra. l'altro è sparito. 
ma io non ci credo. 
mi dice : avevi detto di mettere  un punto per entrambi fallo. e io ci ho ripensato. 
non posso scordare ciò che ho letto. 
lei piangendo m'ha detto abbracciami stasera che ci rivediamo tra una settimana...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (7 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma perché,tu venderesti casa,progetteresti di fargli fare da padre a tuo figlio ed andare a vivere con lui in una casa vostra,per uno con cui hai incrociato estemporaneamente le mutande?
> Per carità,c'è di tutto al mondo....
> Comunque,da come si è mossa con l'altro e da cosa gli diceva,sarei più propenso a credere ne fosse innamorata,se tu dalla sua vicenda intuisci che per lei fosse solo acqua fresca,ok,appunto,un'opinione come un'altra.
> Il problema,comunque,qui,non è se lei ha più o meno colpe di lui.
> ...


. e tra l'altro gli ho fatto leggere un commento scritto qua sopra...  questo quotato.....
e lei : tu vivi troppo col cellulare... loro non sanno che tipo sono. che tipo sei. loro non ci vivono. ti stai facendo influenzare da persone di Intermet....

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (7 Agosto 2017)

ora non so se sono egoista o troppo categorico
o cmq non ci sto capendo un emerito caxxo...
ma oggi al mare gli ho detto questo:

ci sono sbagli e sbagli.
abbiamo fatto lo stesso sbaglio...questo si...
e ovviamente mi sono preso le mie responsabilità..
hai fatto quel gesto perché ti ho messo alle strette...
t'ho trattato di merda. t'ho trascurato. t'ho tradito....
ma come dicevo ci sono sbagli e sbagli.
il tuo sbaglio è :
QUEL SBAGLIO CHE NON SI PUO RECUPERARE.
COLPA MIA SEMPRE. MA ORMAI CI SIAMO DENTRO.
-ricorda le foto da innamorata
- ricorda le frasi dinnamorata
- ricorda che avevi fantasticato una vita con lui
- ricorda le canzoni d'amore che sentivi continuamente
- ricorda i stati di WhatsApp che vi facevate a vicenda.
come DUE INNAMORATI
- ricorda che volevi lasciarmi ma lui non voleva
- ricorda che sono 7 mesi consecutivi con un uomo cercato  due volte nell'arco di un anno
- ricorda  SOPRATTUTTO..... che lui lo vedi tutti i giorni.
tutto questo fa ,diventare il tuo sbaglio irrecuperabile rispetto al mio.perche io non mi sono mai permesso di fare tutto ciò con un altra donna.
detto questo 

HO DETTO TUTTO!




Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ora non so se sono egoista o troppo categorico
> o cmq non ci sto capendo un emerito caxxo...
> ma oggi al mare gli ho detto questo:
> 
> ...


Di norma vi siete cornificati a vicenda. Solo che tu ne fai una questione di testa da parte sua, poi alla fin fine pensi solo che un altro biscottino è stato inzuppato nella tua "proprietà " ed è quello che resta fisso nella tua di testa. Caro o di testa o di culo sempre tradimento è.


----------



## trilobita (7 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Di norma vi siete cornificati a vicenda. Solo che tu ne fai una questione di testa da parte sua, poi alla fin fine pensi solo che un altro biscottino è stato inzuppato nella tua "proprietà " ed è quello che resta fisso nella tua di testa. Caro o di testa o di culo sempre tradimento è.


Non è questo il problema.
Il problema è che per ripartire,occorrerebbe avere almeno qualche possibilità di riuscita,e se lei fa l'indiana sul problema del continuare a vedere e frequentare l'altro,io questa possibilità non la vedo.
Ci tieni davvero?
Ti cerchi un altro lavoro lontano dal tipo,oppure se lo cerca lui,se non vuole che la moglie sappia tutto.
Altrimenti liberi tutti.


----------



## Diletta (7 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> *ora non so se sono egoista o troppo categorico
> o cmq non ci sto capendo un emerito caxxo...*
> ma oggi al mare gli ho detto questo:
> 
> ...



La vedi così "semplicemente" perché sei un uomo e lei la vede diversamente perché è una donna.
Guarda che non è una banalità...
Per te il suo sbaglio è irrecuperabile confrontato con il tuo o i tuoi sbagli, da quello che ho capito (non ho letto tutto) i tuoi sono stati tradimenti di una volta e via, avventure insomma.
Lei invece ha avuto una relazione. 
Se avesse fatto come te sarebbe stata etichettata da te stesso in un modo solo che non scrivo perché tanto lo hai capito...
Quindi, l'altro tipo di tradimento è una relazione basata su un vero o presunto innamoramento.
Si può discutere sulla durata dello stesso, ma quando una donna entra in quella spirale dove ritrova il piacere del gioco dell'Amore, difficile che rinsavisca in tempi brevi.

Ora azzardo una cosa...mi sa che a te non sarebbe andato giù nessuno tipo di sbaglio fatto da lei perché anche l'idea di avere una moglie "zoc....a" (ora l'ho scritto) non credo che l'avresti gradita.
Mio pensiero...


----------



## trilobita (7 Agosto 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> La vedi così "semplicemente" perché sei un uomo e lei la vede diversamente perché è una donna.
> Guarda che non è una banalità...
> Per te il suo sbaglio è irrecuperabile confrontato con il tuo o i tuoi sbagli, da quello che ho capito (non ho letto tutto) i tuoi sono stati tradimenti di una volta e via, avventure insomma.
> Lei invece ha avuto una relazione.
> ...


Domanda.
Te lo saresti tenuto tuo marito,se invece di qualche trombata a pagamento,si fosse impegolato in una relazione troncata non perché finita ed esauritasi da sola,ma perché scoperto.
E se ci avessi riprovato,lui avesse di nascosto chiamato l'altra più volte?
E continuato a vederla ogni giorno,a farci ogni giorno colazione e pranzo assieme?
Sinceramente.


----------



## kikko64 (7 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> non avete capito. oggi gli ho detto giustamente che meglio così per calmare gli animi.
> ma anche che  inutile continuare . torni stiamo calmi per il bimbo e vendiamo casa. e ognuno per la sua strada. poi se la vita vorrà farci rincontrare ...vedremo... *ma ora nonostante ho a sbagliato dal principio io... lei l'ha fatta più grossa di me. ma lei non l'accetta. dicendo. tu puoi sbagliare e io no. *
> lei vuole recuperare....e io no. ora. dice che l'altro non c'entra. l'altro è sparito.
> ma io non ci credo.
> ...


Secondo me, il vero problema è che nessuno dei due ha ancora capito che non è un gara a chi l'ha fatta più grossa ...


----------



## h1o (7 Agosto 2017)

infatti il punto si deve fare  . lomo io per quanto possa aver trombato. se lei mi soddisfa di certo non cerco altro. lei invece è di testa. altro che punto definitivo per entrambi

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (7 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Domanda.
> Te lo saresti tenuto tuo marito,se invece di qualche trombata a pagamento,si fosse impegolato in una relazione troncata non perché finita ed esauritasi da sola,ma perché scoperto.
> E se ci avessi riprovato,lui avesse di nascosto chiamato l'altra più volte?
> E continuato a vederla ogni giorno,a farci ogni giorno colazione e pranzo assieme?
> Sinceramente.


ecco.menomale qualcuno che la pensa come me.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kikko64 (7 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ecco.menomale qualcuno che la pensa come me.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


E' questo tuo continuo ripetere come un mantra "lei è peggio di me" che non sopporto ... 
Non sopporto il continuare ad utilizzare due pesi e due misure per valutare il medesimo "errore" compiuto da entrambi ...
Non sopporto il tuo continuo tentativo di convincerci (e convincere te stesso) che il tuo pessimo comportamento sia comunque stato "meno pessimo" (Brunetta, scusa l'italiano "farlocco"...) di quello della tua compagna ...
Non sopporto la tua affannosa ricerca di approvazione ... 

Entrambi avete "tradito" la fiducia dell'altro e non esiste un modo più o meno grave di tradire ... si tradisce e basta.

Non credo che tu abbia mai letto la mia storia ma ti basti sapere che mia moglie mi ha tradito diverse volte nell'arco di quasi dieci anni ... durante i quali io, malgrado tutto, le sono rimasto fedele ... almeno fino a quando anch'io, un paio di anni fa, ho ceduto alla tentazione e l'ho tradita.
Io ho tradito mia moglie (e continuo a tradirla), esattamente come lei aveva fatto con me ... forse con la sola differenza è che io nel tradimento cercavo quell'affetto e quelle attenzioni che lei non mi dava più da anni e che mi mancavano da morire ... (spero che tu percepisca l'analogia con le motivazioni della tua compagna)

Ma alla fine io sono diventato uguale a lei ... 
il mio tradimento pesa esattamente quanto i suoi ... 
siamo entrambi traditori ... senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E' questo tuo continuo ripetere come un mantra "lei è peggio di me" che non sopporto ...
> Non sopporto il continuare ad utilizzare due pesi e due misure per valutare il medesimo "errore" compiuto da entrambi ...
> Non sopporto il tuo continuo tentativo di convincerci (e convincere te stesso) che il tuo pessimo comportamento sia comunque stato "*meno pessimo" (Brunetta, scusa l'italiano "farlocco".*..) di quello della tua compagna ...
> Non sopporto la tua affannosa ricerca di approvazione ...
> ...


Dopo "gli" pronome riferito a una donna e "i stati di Facebook" mi tengo la gastrite e basta. :rotfl:


----------



## h1o (7 Agosto 2017)

ok messaggio ricevuto.  sbaglio continuamente. 
i presupposti per recuperare ormai. non esistono più.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kikko64 (7 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo "gli" pronome riferito a una donna e "i stati di Facebook" mi tengo la gastrite e basta. :rotfl:


Io perlomeno ne sono consapevole e mi scuso in anticipo ... :rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (7 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ok messaggio ricevuto.  sbaglio continuamente.
> *i presupposti per recuperare ormai. non esistono più*.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Questo solo tu lo puoi sapere ... 
Come giustamente afferma la tua compagna, noi siamo solo "quelli di internet" che di voi e del vostro rapporto conosciamo solo quello che TU ci ha raccontato, ma io, di fronte ai fatti come TU ce li hai raccontati, rimango dell'opinione che con il tuo atteggiamento tu non ti stia semplificando granché la vita !!
Scendendo dal piedistallo su cui ti sei posto e ponendoti allo stesso livello della tua compagna forse potresti cominciare a vedere le cose da una prospettiva diversa.


----------



## trilobita (7 Agosto 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Questo solo tu lo puoi sapere ...
> Come giustamente afferma la tua compagna, noi siamo solo "quelli di internet" che di voi e del vostro rapporto conosciamo solo quello che TU ci ha raccontato, ma io, di fronte ai fatti come TU ce li hai raccontati, rimango dell'opinione che con il tuo atteggiamento tu non ti stia semplificando granché la vita !!
> Scendendo dal piedistallo su cui ti sei posto e ponendoti allo stesso livello della tua compagna forse potresti cominciare a vedere le cosa da una prospettiva diversa.


Ma,che significa che sappiamo i fatti solo come LUI ce li ha riportati.
Ma....allora...tutti,ma dico,TUTTI i thread di questo sito sono farlocchi...
Non esistono thread con entrambe le versioni,tranne qualche rarissima eccezione.
MA,allora,la tua storia,probabilmente,è un'emerita fesseria,perché sappiamo solo quello che TU hai riportato,quindi senza la conferma e controprova di tua moglie,secondo il TUO metro,tutti.i discorsi fatti sulla tua vicenda,tutte minchiate,perché manca l'altra versione.
Ma che stai dicendo?
Ritornando alla vicenda in questione,le colpe sono ininfluenti per il futuro di questa coppia.
È evidente che il carrozzone l'ha messo in moto lui e gli ha dato pure una bella spinta.
Lei ha avuto una storia,probabilmente conseguenza del comportamento farlocco di lui.
Lei non ha più colpe di lui,forse molte meno,ma la particolarità della sua storia ha strascichi ben più pesanti per un tentativo di ripartire.
Lui ha chiesto opinioni sul fatto di poter ripartire o no,punto.
Lui è pronto,non ha sentimenti residui per nessuna delle sue amanti.
Non le vede,non le cerca,non ci pranza assieme.
Lei,che non ha colpe come lui,lo ribadisco,in questo frangente è ambigua.
Il pericolo di scelta per ripiego è altissima.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma,che significa che sappiamo i fatti solo come LUI ce li ha riportati.
> Ma....allora...tutti,ma dico,TUTTI i thread di questo sito sono farlocchi...
> Non esistono thread con entrambe le versioni,tranne qualche rarissima eccezione.
> MA,allora,la tua storia,probabilmente,è un'emerita fesseria,perché sappiamo solo quello che TU hai riportato,quindi senza la conferma e controprova di tua moglie,secondo il TUO metro,tutti.i discorsi fatti sulla tua vicenda,tutte minchiate,perché manca l'altra versione.
> ...


Altissima? Noooo, assoluta.


----------



## h1o (7 Agosto 2017)

facciamo così. mettendo il punto per poter ricominciare  il suo sbaglio influisce troppo sulla fiducia che uno deve rinconquistare da entrambe le parti. soprattutto quello lo vede ogni giorno. anche se prometteva. al bar non vado più. il caffè me lo faccio portare...
e chi ci crede

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma perché,tu venderesti casa,progetteresti di fargli fare da padre a tuo figlio ed andare a vivere con lui in una casa vostra,per uno con cui hai incrociato estemporaneamente le mutande?
> Per carità,c'è di tutto al mondo....
> Comunque,da come si è mossa con l'altro e da cosa gli diceva,sarei più propenso a credere ne fosse innamorata,se tu dalla sua vicenda intuisci che per lei fosse solo acqua fresca,ok,appunto,un'opinione come un'altra.
> Il problema,comunque,qui,non è se lei ha più o meno colpe di lui.
> ...


Io dalla storia ho capito che lei si e' attaccata (sbagliando) al primo che e' passato per la strada. Ovvio che non conoscendo non posso avere la matematica certezza. Con quello che aveva in casa credo che sia relativamente facile, però, ipotizzare che abbia facilmente scambiato l'amore per l'ennesimo sgangherato calesse. Il problema è che non sempre si può o si vuole bastare a se stessi. Però pensare che una ti riprenda in casa, dopo tutti i presupposti che sappiamo, perché ti ama ancora, non si può sentire.

Non entro nel merito del fatto che, con la responsabilità di un figlio piccolo, di certo non è augurabile pensare di costruire qualcosa con le prime mutande che speri possano restare in casa. Essendo peraltro queste mutande sposate, credo che al di là dell'inconscio che le ha fatto vedere l'ammmmorrre, ben sapesse anche lei che stava costruendo una illusione nel proprio uso e consumo di non vedersi sola. E invece temo dovrà ripartire da quello. Comunque.... Io che pure ho sopportato tanto, se avessi sperimentato la solitudine per sei mesi, col cacchio che poi lo avrei fatto rientrare in casa.


----------



## kikko64 (7 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma,che significa che sappiamo i fatti solo come LUI ce li ha riportati.*Ma....allora...tutti,ma dico,TUTTI i thread di questo sito sono farlocchi...*Non esistono thread con entrambe le versioni,tranne qualche rarissima eccezione.MA,allora,la tua storia,probabilmente,è un'emerita fesseria,perché sappiamo solo quello che TU hai riportato,quindi senza la conferma e controprova di tua moglie,secondo il TUO metro,tutti.i discorsi fatti sulla tua vicenda,tutte minchiate,perché manca l'altra versione.Ma che stai dicendo?


Dov'è che io avrei affermato una cosa del genere che mi è sfuggito ??E' assolutamente ovvio che qui dentro tutti conosciamo le storie per come ci vengono raccontate con tutta la mancanza di obiettività che un narratore naturalmente mette nel proprio racconto (io per primo ovviamente).Quello che ho scritto si riferiva solo ed esclusivamente alla frase di [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] "*i presupposti per recuperare ormai. non esistono più*." presupposti che, nella realtà, solo lui e la sua compagna possono valutare.





trilobita ha detto:


> Ritornando alla vicenda in questione,le colpe sono ininfluenti per il futuro di questa coppia.È evidente che il carrozzone l'ha messo in moto lui e gli ha dato pure una bella spinta.Lei ha avuto una storia,probabilmente conseguenza del comportamento farlocco di lui.Lei non ha più colpe di lui,forse molte meno,ma la particolarità della sua storia ha strascichi ben più pesanti per un tentativo di ripartire.Lui ha chiesto opinioni sul fatto di poter ripartire o no,punto.Lui è pronto,non ha sentimenti residui per nessuna delle sue amanti.Non le vede,non le cerca,non ci pranza assieme.Lei,che non ha colpe come lui,lo ribadisco,in questo frangente è ambigua.Il pericolo di scelta per ripiego è altissima.


Lei sarà anche ambigua, non lo metto in dubbio, ma [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] è un ipocrita ...Io ho solo consigliato a [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] di provare a mettersi al livello della propria compagna, lasciando perdere il discorso del _"io sono meglio di lei ... perché ho tradito solo con il caxzo e non con il cervello"_ perché, secondo me, solo così potranno "guardarsi negli occhi" e capire quali siano effettivamente le intenzioni dell'uno e dell'altra. Ora ti faccio io una domanda: se tu fossi la compagna di @h2o di rimetteresti tanto facilmente con uno che si è comportato come lui ? Ti rimetteresti con uno che si dichiara pronto a ricominciare perché lui "_non ha sentimenti residui per nessuna delle sue amanti..." _? se non è ipocrisia questa ...


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma,che significa che sappiamo i fatti solo come LUI ce li ha riportati.Ma....allora...tutti,ma dico,TUTTI i thread di questo sito sono farlocchi...Non esistono thread con entrambe le versioni,tranne qualche rarissima eccezione.MA,allora,la tua storia,probabilmente,è un'emerita fesseria,perché sappiamo solo quello che TU hai riportato,quindi senza la conferma e controprova di tua moglie,secondo il TUO metro,tutti.i discorsi fatti sulla tua vicenda,tutte minchiate,perché manca l'altra versione.Ma che stai dicendo?Ritornando alla vicenda in questione,le colpe sono ininfluenti per il futuro di questa coppia.È evidente che il carrozzone l'ha messo in moto lui e gli ha dato pure una bella spinta.Lei ha avuto una storia,probabilmente conseguenza del comportamento farlocco di lui.Lei non ha più colpe di lui,forse molte meno,ma la particolarità della sua storia ha strascichi ben più pesanti per un tentativo di ripartire.Lui ha chiesto opinioni sul fatto di poter ripartire o no,punto.Lui è pronto,non ha sentimenti residui per nessuna delle sue amanti.Non le vede,non le cerca,non ci pranza assieme.Lei,che non ha colpe come lui,lo ribadisco,in questo frangente è ambigua.Il pericolo di scelta per ripiego è altissima.


Ma non è un ripiego. E' qui che secondo me si sbaglia. Uno così ti diventa una palla al piede, che magari tieni in nome della unità della famiglia, per il figlio, per una maggiore tranquillità economica. Ma ragazzi.... Mesi e mesi a chattare su siti di incontri.... La scopata extra una volta alla settimana  (e che sarà mai? Deve immaginarselo....), una boccata di ossigeno dalle responsabilità per un sei mesetti..... Come lo deve vedere questa donna???


----------



## trilobita (7 Agosto 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Dov'è che io avrei affermato una cosa del genere che mi è sfuggito ??E' assolutamente ovvio che qui dentro tutti conosciamo le storie per come ci vengono raccontate con tutta la mancanza di obiettività che un narratore naturalmente mette nel proprio racconto (io per primo ovviamente).Quello che ho scritto si riferiva solo ed esclusivamente alla frase di [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] "*i presupposti per recuperare ormai. non esistono più*." presupposti che, nella realtà, solo lui e la sua compagna possono valutare.Lei sarà anche ambigua, non lo metto in dubbio, ma [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] è un ipocrita ...Io ho solo consigliato a [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] di provare a mettersi al livello della propria compagna, lasciando perdere il discorso del _"io sono meglio di lei ... perché ho tradito solo con il caxzo e non con il cervello"_ perché, secondo me, solo così potranno "guardarsi negli occhi" e capire quali siano effettivamente le intenzioni dell'uno e dell'altra. Ora ti faccio io una domanda: se tu fossi la compagna di @h2o di rimetteresti tanto facilmente con uno che si è comportato come lui ? Ti rimetteresti con uno che si dichiara pronto a ricominciare perché lui "_non ha sentimenti residui per nessuna delle sue amanti..." _? se non è ipocrisia questa ...


Ipocrisia?perché tu sai che lui ha sentimenti residui?
Continui a rimanere fermo alle colpe.
Io credo che bisognerebbe ripartire almeno con uno straccio di sentimento.
Lui dice che la ama e che non vi è nessun'altra in testa.
Tu sai o pensi di sapere che non è così?
Lui ha un'altra,ne è profondamente innamorato,ma non ce lo dice e fa tutto questo cancan per schizofrenia?
Lei dice che l'altro non è più presente nella sua vita.
Premesso che ha fatto bene a mettersi con un altro,al suo posto mi sarei trombato tutto il paese,non lo avrei mai ripreso in casa,ecc.ecc.può starci che lo rivuole perché l'altro gli ha proposto solo scopate e non un futuro?
Se la tua risposta è che lui si è comportato di merda e che lei ha fatto bene a mettersi con in altro e che non doveva riprenderlo in casa,desisto...


----------



## trilobita (7 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non è un ripiego. E' qui che secondo me si sbaglia. Uno così ti diventa una palla al piede, che magari tieni in nome della unità della famiglia, per il figlio, per una maggiore tranquillità economica. Ma ragazzi.... Mesi e mesi a chattare su siti di incontri.... La scopata extra una volta alla settimana  (e che sarà mai? Deve immaginarselo....), una boccata di ossigeno dalle responsabilità per un sei mesetti..... Come lo deve vedere questa donna???


Aaaahhhhh,capito.
Siamo fermi,piantati,asfaltati ancora sulle colpe.Non riusciamo a smuoverci di li.
Ma siccome lei non dice quello che dici tu,cioè dice che sono pari e ripartiamo,non che lui deve prendere a scatola chiusa,se lei sta continuando di nascosto la sua relazione lui deve tenersela cosi,d'altronde...sei mesi..eehh.
Insomma,per sti' sei mesi,lui non può decidere di chiudere,lei potrebbe ma non vuole,quindi dovrebbe sottomettersi a lei ed accettare qualunque cosa lei faccia in futuro...sulla fiducia....
Tutta la vita cornuto per quei sei mesi...boh....


----------



## kikko64 (7 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ipocrisia?perché tu sai che lui ha sentimenti residui?
> Continui a rimanere fermo alle colpe.
> Io credo che bisognerebbe ripartire almeno con uno straccio di sentimento.
> Lui dice che la ama e che non vi è nessun'altra in testa.
> ...


Io non so niente dei sentimenti di [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] e tanto meno di quelli della sua compagna. 
Io solo trovo ipocrita il "doppiopesismo" di [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] (anche di alcuni altri qui dentro) riguardo i tradimenti, trovo ipocrita il fatto che [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] si "scandalizzi" perché la compagna ha provato (non è chiaro se li prova ancora) dei sentimenti verso l'amante e che ciò la renda "peggiore" di lui ... 

Boh ... strano io eh ...


----------



## trilobita (7 Agosto 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io non so niente dei sentimenti di [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] e tanto meno di quelli della sua compagna.
> Io solo trovo ipocrita il "doppiopesismo" di [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] (anche di alcuni altri qui dentro) riguardo i tradimenti, trovo ipocrita il fatto che [MENTION=7238]h1o[/MENTION] si "scandalizzi" perché la compagna ha provato (non è chiaro se li prova ancora) dei sentimenti verso l'amante e che ciò la renda "peggiore" di lui ...
> 
> Boh ... strano io eh ...


Desisto


----------



## Outdider (7 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Desisto


Ahia...


----------



## h1o (7 Agosto 2017)

vabbè basta discutere. allora ho capito.
mi esprimo male. perché ultimamente non sto tanto di capoccia.
il cuore mi dice lei .
il cervello dice basta.
io ho sbagliato. ho tradito per primo.
lei di conseguenza da ottobre ha cominciato sta relazione. che poteva dire subito. Claudio vattene. mi piace un altro e non t'ho mai perdonato quei t mesi che m'hai abbandonato. e ti sei fatto i cazzi tua(tradita)
ecco così era giusto. ma nel momento in cui tu mi riaccetti non puoi permetterti di creare una relazione SERIA soprattutto con uno che ti lavora a 2 metri.
perché se poi vogliamo mettere sto cazzo di punto entrambi. e scordarci di tutto. che è colpa di tutte e due. l' amante te lo trovi a 60 km. non te lo trovi a lavoro.
perché io se devi ricominciare non posso stare in allarme tutti i giorni.... che lui sta la finché non va i  pensione....
non faccio più la guerra a chi ha SBAGLIATO di più.  me l'ha fatto capire il nostro  amico che m'ha massacrato 
per cerco... di capire come affrontare il futuro. e il futuro mio con quello che sta la ..non  promette bene. 
perché se io dico di recuperare non lo faccio tanto per dire. già.... me ne so andato via un anno mezzo e fa
 e non mi spaventa restare solo.
e vi dirò di più. LEI HA PAURA DI RESTARE SOLA. E MI CI GIOCO LE PALLE. 
per questo lei tentenna e non ammette che io e lei  non possiamo più stare insieme...
ecco lei ieri è andata via non sta qua a casa... mi bombarda di telefonate. quando ci eravamo detti basta sentirsi e vedersi per un po'. solo se si tratta del bambino.. infatti stasera l'ho dato la buona notte per telefono...
però lei mi bombarda...
prima quando è venuta a prendere il figlio. ha voluto un abbraccio..m'ha baciato sul collo
..
ma io gli ripeto fino all' 11 LUGLIO pensavi a altro ora è sparito così in meno di un mese?
qualcosa non mi torna.
o sei un robot.
o stai dicendo cazzate quando dici che non ti frega nulla e che non lo senti.
ok.STOP[emoji23]

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (7 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> vabbè basta discutere. allora ho capito.
> mi esprimo male. perché ultimamente non sto tanto di capoccia.
> il cuore mi dice lei .
> il cervello dice basta.
> ...


La logica dice che la tua decisione è quella più giusta...però non hai cercato altre vie...ad esempio hai proposto a tua moglie di lasciare il lavoro e trovarsene un altro?


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> La logica dice che la tua decisione è quella più giusta...però non hai cercato altre vie...ad esempio hai proposto a tua moglie di lasciare il lavoro e trovarsene un altro?


Io dico che il nostro amico deve andare dalla moglie del tipo.


----------



## h1o (7 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> La logica dice che la tua decisione è quella più giusta...però non hai cercato altre vie...ad esempio hai proposto a tua moglie di lasciare il lavoro e trovarsene un altro?


lei me l'ha detto... che se voglio lascia il lavoro....ma ovviamente io penso alla serenità di mio figlio...
è un lavoro fisso e responsabile di uno studio commerciale oltre a essere una cosa seria ..ti porta soldi...sempre ... e mio figlio viene prima della mia felicità....

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (7 Agosto 2017)

per quanto possa stare male... me merito tutto sto casino l'ho sempre detto prima di andare via...davanti alla psicologa che andavamo entrambi...compreso nostro figlio in sedute apposite...quel periodo nonostante andavamo la ...ero impazzito... vedevo solo me stesso da solo e non con lei...finché dopo 5 mesi sono tornato...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (7 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io dico che il nostro amico deve andare dalla moglie del tipo.


ma io lho chiamato... non avuto le palle di parlare ... solo chiedere scusa... e che aveva da fare...dicendo ti chiamo domani...sto ancora aspettando.....

io il mio gesto l'ho fatto gli ho chiesto scusa perché l'ho minacciato su fb... dicendo so devo lavori..non dormire a occhi chiusi...
scusa per quella minaccia e perché alla.fine lui non c'entra nulla se non la mia ex... non ex...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> per quanto possa stare male... me merito tutto sto casino l'ho sempre detto prima di andare via...davanti alla psicologa che andavamo entrambi...compreso nostro figlio in sedute apposite...quel periodo nonostante andavamo la ...ero impazzito... vedevo solo me stesso da solo e non con lei...finché dopo 5 mesi sono tornato...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Brutta terapia, ti facevi i cazzi tuoi e tutto procedeva. Alle volte le terapie è meglio non farle


----------



## Outdider (7 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ma io lho chiamato... non avuto le palle di parlare ... solo chiedere scusa... e che aveva da fare...dicendo ti chiamo domani...sto ancora aspettando.....
> 
> io il mio gesto l'ho fatto gli ho chiesto scusa perché l'ho minacciato su fb... dicendo so devo lavori..non dormire a occhi chiusi...
> scusa per quella minaccia e perché alla.fine lui non c'entra nulla se non la mia ex... non ex...
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te, lui non c'entra nulla.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> per quanto possa stare male... me merito tutto sto casino l'ho sempre detto prima di andare via...davanti alla psicologa che andavamo entrambi...compreso nostro figlio in sedute apposite...quel periodo nonostante andavamo la ...ero impazzito... vedevo solo me stesso da solo e non con lei...finché dopo 5 mesi sono tornato...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


merito? 

non si merita niente. Nè in bene nè in male. Non esiste il merito nelle relazioni. 
(se non nella testa di chi cerca certezza dove certezza non c'è). 

Altro discorso è che in corresponsabilità avete costruito, tu e tua moglie, la situazione in cui siete. 

Figlio compreso. 
Che è l'unico che fra l'altro paga, e pagherà, per cose di cui non la minima responsabilità. 

Quindi siete anche corresponsabili nell'uscirne nel modo che concretamente è il meno peggio. 

Avete fatto un gran casino. 
Una volta rotto il vaso, restano i cocci. 
C'è da capire cosa farne. 

Sicuramente, il vaso rotto, non si ricompone come era come per magia. 

Il vaso rotto è rotto, scomparso, irrecuperabile. 

Se ne può fare un'altro, si può fare un posacenere o quel che riuscite con i cocci che avete in mano. 

Niente di più niente di meno. 

L'amore, in questo momento, c'entra come i cavoli a merenda. 
Adesso o ci mettete il cervello o girate come criceti sulla ruota nella loro gabbietta. 

E nelle gabbiette la felicità si vede a righe...se poi esiste la felicità. 

Personalmente ne dubito fortemente. Come raggiungimento poi...

EDIT: l'impazzire a tempo determinato però è proprio carina :carneval:


----------



## trilobita (8 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> merito?
> 
> non si merita niente. Nè in bene nè in male. Non esiste il merito nelle relazioni.
> (se non nella testa di chi cerca certezza dove certezza non c'è).
> ...


Un posacenere?


----------



## kikko64 (8 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> merito?
> 
> non si merita niente. Nè in bene nè in male. Non esiste il merito nelle relazioni.
> (se non nella testa di chi cerca certezza dove certezza non c'è).
> ...


I Giappone esiste l'arte del _*kintsugi *_(o anche kintsukuroi) detta anche _l'arte delle preziose cicatrici

_http://www.lifegate.it/persone/stile-di-vita/kintsugi-larte-delle-preziose-cicatrici

potrebbe essere una bella ed istruttiva metafora sulla "ricostruzione" di un rapporto andato in frantumi ... ovvio che, come per tutte le arti, necessità di grandissimo impegno e dedizione ...


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un posacenere?




mi piacciono i posaceneri. Ce ne sono di veramente belli.


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> I Giappone esiste l'arte del _*kintsugi *_(o anche kintsukuroi) detta anche _l'arte delle preziose cicatrici
> 
> _http://www.lifegate.it/persone/stile-di-vita/kintsugi-larte-delle-preziose-cicatrici
> 
> potrebbe essere una bella ed istruttiva metafora sulla "ricostruzione" di un rapporto andato in frantumi ... ovvio che, come per tutte le arti, necessità di *grandissimo impegno e dedizione* ...


Oltre che di disciplina. 

E qui, di disciplina, ne vedo gran poca, se devo essere sincera. 

Il kintsugi è affascinante. E hai ragione, una splendida metafora del vivere. 
Colar oro nelle crepe, significa osservare le crepe e non negare la loro esistenza. 
Oltre che avere una visione di insieme della bellezza (alla Baudelaire, non stile mulino bianco ).


----------



## trilobita (8 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi piacciono i posaceneri. Ce ne sono di veramente belli.


Pensavo ad una battuta..


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Pensavo ad una battuta..


Per la verità, immaginavo nella mia testa i cocci frantumati che vengono descritti in questa storia e mi sembravano pochi e troppo piccoli per ricostruire un vaso...

ma poi mi è anche venuto in mente che a volte la vita riserva delle sorprese se si riesce a riadattare quel che c'è


----------



## trilobita (8 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per la verità, immaginavo nella mia testa i cocci frantumati che vengono descritti in questa storia e mi sembravano pochi e troppo piccoli per ricostruire un vaso...
> 
> ma poi mi è anche venuto in mente che a volte la vita riserva delle sorprese se si riesce a riadattare quel che c'è


Io invece ci ho visto  una previsione negativa.
Il contenuto del vaso,cioè tutto ciò che è dentro il vostro matrimonio,se non può stare nel vaso,causa rottura insanabile,può finire nel portacenere,qualificandolo quindi come  rapporto(stavo scrivendo matrimonio)finito in cenere..


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io invece ci ho visto  una previsione negativa.
> Il contenuto del vaso,cioè tutto ciò che è dentro il vostro matrimonio,se non può stare nel vaso,causa rottura insanabile,può finire nel portacenere,qualificandolo quindi come  rapporto(stavo scrivendo matrimonio)finito in cenere..


uh...non l'avevo vista in questo modo...

pensavo ai frantumi...che mi sembrano veramente piccoli per come si racconta lui e mi chiedevo come si possa costruire un vaso senza il materiale necessario al vaso. In particolare quando si vuol RI-costruire un qualcosa che è andato, appunto, in frantumi. E da cui non può che nascere qualcosa di totalmente nuovo. E forse anche profondamente diverso. 

Quanto alla cenere...la cenere è fertile e disinfetta

Io la uso nelle rose d'inverno. 
Ricopre la terra come un velo e protegge le radici dal freddo, disinfetta e nutre il terreno. 
E quando, dopo l'inverno è primavera, è tutto pronto per la Vita. 

E' affascinante la cenere. 

Ed è uno dei motivi per cui mi piacciono i posacenere...sembrano contenere un niente. 
E invece contengono qualcosa che ha caratteristiche potenti. 

Come tutte le cose potenti, però, il potere è in potenza...si esprime solo facendone un uso funzionale all'obiettivo (da qui la disciplina)...e, ed è questa la cosa che vedo negativamente in questa storia, di obiettivi chiari non ne leggo. 

Sembrano criceti su una ruota


----------



## h1o (8 Agosto 2017)

cmq sto male. io so di voler chiudere. 
lei ora..poco fa... ti ricordi cosa mhai detto questi giorni?
passiamo questo mese bene..senza discutere...poi decidiamo come procedere...
e se ci penso ... lei ora che è andata via ..mi manca...
non so manco io quello che voglio 


Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> cmq sto male. io so di voler chiudere.
> lei ora..poco fa... ti ricordi cosa mhai detto questi giorni?
> passiamo questo mese bene..senza discutere...poi decidiamo come procedere...
> e se ci penso ... lei ora che è andata via ..mi manca...
> ...


Ma non puoi volere non volere o la mandi a cagare o te la riprendi con la probabilità che ti "cervifighi"


----------



## h1o (8 Agosto 2017)

oggi è tornata strana. sarà che da giovedì la.sro massacrando. lo so di sbagliare...
sono fatto male.

insomma stasera me dice... me sa rimango lontano da te ancora di più...quando lei era la prima che non voleva andare via....
e mi fa.. voglio tranquillita... voglio stare sola....
non voglio nessuno... fino a giovedi aveva paura di perdermi.... e oggi l'ho vista strana... per me ha risentito o visto quello....

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (8 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> oggi è tornata strana. sarà che da giovedì la.sro massacrando. lo so di sbagliare...
> sono fatto male.
> 
> insomma stasera me dice... me sa rimango lontano da te ancora di più...quando lei era la prima che non voleva andare via....
> ...


Questo tu non lo sai e lei non lo dirà mai e men che meno a te, visto che della menzogna e regina. Umanamente ti posso essere vicino ma questo gioco dell'elastico evidentemente non funziona, lei ha capito che tu non la vuoi mollare sul serio, e sta iniziando ad usarlo contro di te.


----------



## spleen (8 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> oggi è tornata strana. sarà che da giovedì la.sro massacrando. lo so di sbagliare... sono fatto male.  insomma stasera me dice... me sa rimango lontano da te ancora di più...quando lei era la prima che non voleva andare via.... e mi fa.. voglio tranquillita... voglio stare sola.... non voglio nessuno... fino a giovedi aveva paura di perdermi.... e oggi l'ho vista strana... per me ha risentito o visto quello....  Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


  Ma lo vedi che sei troppo ripiegato addosso ai suoi atteggiamenti? Al tono e alla sintassi di quello che ti dice? Ti servisse almeno per provare vera empatia nei suoi confronti, invece di continuare a basarti sulle contraddizioni dei suoi e dei tuoi comportamenti.   Te lo dico io che vuoi, tu vuoi solo essere riconosciuto da lei, vuoi una totale dedizione, in modo egoistico lo vuoi solo per te stesso.  Ma per te stesso puoi solo fare una cosa utile, capire cosa vuoi dalla vita, maturare una consapevolezza sui tuoi desideri e sul tuo futuro. Questo ti servirebbe, non una persona "totally addicted" come speri.


----------



## h1o (9 Agosto 2017)

ok...capito....

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (9 Agosto 2017)

so solo che ormai. non dormo più se non quelle due ore a notte e massimo faccio un pasto al giorno 

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (9 Agosto 2017)

buongiorno e pure Oggi sto di merda a lavoro.
a casa e in quella casa da solo. sto male.
e me escono le lacrime 

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (9 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> buongiorno e pure Oggi sto di merda a lavoro. a casa e in quella casa da solo. sto male. e me escono le lacrime   Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


  Fatti aiutare da uno psicologo, fatevi aiutare da qualcuno che vi faccia mettere ordine in voi stessi. Lo vedi anche tu che così, a tentoni è un gioco al massacro che finirà chissà tra quanto tempo.  Cerca di rimanere lucido, non farti sballottare così dai facili sentimenti.


----------



## trilobita (9 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> buongiorno e pure Oggi sto di merda a lavoro.
> a casa e in quella casa da solo. sto male.
> e me escono le lacrime
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma scusa,non hai amici con cui parlare,qualcuno con cui chattare,per distrarti,intendo.
Non è che se adesso fai il devoto,cambia qualcosa...


----------



## h1o (9 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma scusa,non hai amici con cui parlare,qualcuno con cui chattare,per distrarti,intendo.
> Non è che se adesso fai il devoto,cambia qualcosa...


ma sinché ce l'ho. ieri ero a cena da un amico. l'altro ieri due amici a casa mia. poi quando dovrei andare a dormire. cominciano le paure.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (9 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ma sinché ce l'ho. ieri ero a cena da un amico. l'altro ieri due amici a casa mia. poi quando dovrei andare a dormire. cominciano le paure.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Paura?Di che?
Se lei decide di trasformare questo periodo in un megabicchiere della staffa  con l'amante,tu non puoi farci nulla,puoi solo agire di conseguenza.
Lei è padrona delle proprie azioni,tu delle tue.
Però,magari,una capatina tra qualche giorno,in orario pausa pranzo,io a quel bar la farei...


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Paura?Di che?
> Se lei decide di trasformare questo periodo in un megabicchiere della staffa  con l'amante,tu non puoi farci nulla,puoi solo agire di conseguenza.
> Lei è padrona delle proprie azioni,tu delle tue.
> Però,magari,una capatina tra qualche giorno,in orario pausa pranzo,io a quel bar la farei...


Pausa pranzo?


----------



## h1o (10 Agosto 2017)

regalo ufficiale è finita

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (10 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> regalo ufficiale è finita
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Che è successo?


----------



## Outdider (10 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> regalo ufficiale è finita
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Sei stato folgorato sulla via di Damasco?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Sei stato folgorato sulla via di Damasco?


Più lei, presumo. Ha sciolto la riserva


----------



## trilobita (10 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Più lei, presumo. Ha sciolto la riserva


Che ci fai qui?
Hai trovato un posto per infrattarti con la moglie dell'amico?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Che ci fai qui?
> Hai trovato un posto per infrattarti con la moglie dell'amico?


Dai tempo al tempo. Abbiamo tempo


----------



## trilobita (10 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai tempo al tempo. Abbiamo tempo


Beh,oddio.....


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,oddio.....


Siamo al 10 per il 31 qualcosa si farà


----------



## trilobita (10 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Siamo al 10 per il 31 qualcosa si farà


Minchia!Una sveltina di un mese.....coraggio...


----------



## h1o (10 Agosto 2017)

ho detto fine definitivamente. e diciamo ora sto molto meglio perché mi sono messo l'anima in pace. e soprattutto ora rileggere certe chat... non mi fanno più incazzare...
oggi per puro caso...ho trovato una sua note salvata sul suo cellulare... un altro me avrebbe dato di matto...
perché se hai questa nota salvata vuol dire in realtà che lei era o è innamorata di lui...secondo il mio punto di vista. e vabene così...
lo sentirà.lo vedrà.. ma non fa nulla.
spero solo come abbiamo detto sempre di non fare la guerra con la separazione..perché l'unici che ci rimettono sono i bimbi...
ora metto l'ultima cosa che ho trovato.. ma controllare le sue cose non lo faccio più. non porta  a nulla 
ora devo pensare a stare bene e trasmettere la mia tranquillità ritrovata a mio figlio.e non fargli mancare nulla

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (10 Agosto 2017)

E poi arriverà quella persona che stavi aspettando…
Sarà un giorno qualunque di un anno qualunque e magari non la riconoscerai immediatamente. Probabilmente la snobberai e penserai ‘ chi è questo cretino’, ma alla fine ti innamorerai. Ti innamorerai perché era quello che stavi aspettando.
Magari nemmeno tu lo sapevi, ma eri pronta. Aspettavi solo il suo arrivo. Arriverà quella persona capace di spazzare via tutta la polvere che porti sul cuore, tutto l’amaro lasciato dalle persone. Arriverà quando meno te lo aspetti, per ricordarti che le cose belle esistono e che, qualche volta, possono capitare anche alle persone come te.
A te che non è mai stato regalato niente; a te che hai sempre dovuto sudare ogni piccola vittoria nella tua vita; a te che nessuno ha mai messo al primo posto e che adesso ti sembra così difficile da credere. Arriverà un giorno, per caso ma ti sembrerà di conoscerlo da sempre. Lo avevi già visto nella tua mente e nei tuoi sogni e ti sembrerà troppo bello per essere vero.
Sarà l’unica persona al mondo capace di far crollare le tue barriere; una persona che dolcemente ti prenderà per mano e ti farà capire che l’amore, nonostante le esperienze passate, esiste ed è bellissimo e che questa volta è toccato proprio a te.
Sarà una persona che ti farà vedere cosa significa essere importante per gli altri, che cercherà di capirti anche quando magari lo meriti meno; che resterà nonostante le tue paranoie e le tue paure; una persona che non vorrà andarsene, anche se tu vorrai respingerlo, per paura di soffrire ancora. Non se ne andrà, sai perché? Perché in te rivedrà tutto ciò che ha sempre desiderato.
Arriverà per restare come non lo ha mai fatto nessuno e non importa se sarà difficile, non importa se ogni giorno si dovrà lavorare insieme per risolvere piccoli problemi della vita quotidiana, ne varrà sempre la pena. Perché, lui cercava te e tu desideravi lui.




Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (10 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> E poi arriverà quella persona che stavi aspettando…
> Sarà un giorno qualunque di un anno qualunque e magari non la riconoscerai immediatamente. Probabilmente la snobberai e penserai ‘ chi è questo cretino’, ma alla fine ti innamorerai. Ti innamorerai perché era quello che stavi aspettando.
> Magari nemmeno tu lo sapevi, ma eri pronta. Aspettavi solo il suo arrivo. Arriverà quella persona capace di spazzare via tutta la polvere che porti sul cuore, tutto l’amaro lasciato dalle persone. Arriverà quando meno te lo aspetti, per ricordarti che le cose belle esistono e che, qualche volta, possono capitare anche alle persone come te.
> A te che non è mai stato regalato niente; a te che hai sempre dovuto sudare ogni piccola vittoria nella tua vita; a te che nessuno ha mai messo al primo posto e che adesso ti sembra così difficile da credere. Arriverà un giorno, per caso ma ti sembrerà di conoscerlo da sempre. Lo avevi già visto nella tua mente e nei tuoi sogni e ti sembrerà troppo bello per essere vero.
> ...


Ma è una dichiarazione d'intento,o glielo hai già comunicato?
Cosa ti ha risposto?


----------



## h1o (10 Agosto 2017)

ma è la poesia di Fabio Volo. ce l'ha salvata da giugno nel cellulare. e se tieni da parte questa cosa per quanto ti possono piacere si vede che è il tuo stato d'animo. e di certo a giugno non pensava a me.
lei ovviamente controbbatte. che ce l'ha perche gli piace e e basta è tutto quello che ho visto. lei mi dice che mi sono fatti i film.
per tutte quelle foto e frasi.
aggiungendo che nonostante ha scritto quelle cose... 
NON LE PENSAVA PERCHE MON STAVA BENE DI CAPOCCIA.
questa per me è una balla.
però insiste che ho torto...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (10 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ma è la poesia di Fabio Volo. ce l'ha salvata da giugno nel cellulare. e se tieni da parte questa cosa per quanto ti possono piacere si vede che è il tuo stato d'animo. e di certo a giugno non pensava a me.
> lei ovviamente controbbatte. che ce l'ha perche gli piace e e basta è tutto quello che ho visto. lei mi dice che mi sono fatti i film.
> per tutte quelle foto e frasi.
> aggiungendo che nonostante ha scritto quelle cose...
> ...


Ma queste foto sono prove di qualcosa,o sono semplici selfie?


----------



## h1o (10 Agosto 2017)

ce l'ha salvata nelle note. tutto qua. poi diciamo lei dice che mi faccio i film io penso il contrario.. ognuno Rispetta la propio idea.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ce l'ha salvata nelle note. tutto qua. poi diciamo lei dice che mi faccio i film io penso il contrario.. ognuno Rispetta la propio idea.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


beh ormai che ti frega. Il sipario è calato oppure ti fai i controfilm?


----------



## Outdider (10 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ma è la poesia di Fabio Volo. ce l'ha salvata da giugno nel cellulare. e se tieni da parte questa cosa per quanto ti possono piacere si vede che è il tuo stato d'animo. e di certo a giugno non pensava a me.
> lei ovviamente controbbatte. che ce l'ha perche gli piace e e basta è tutto quello che ho visto. lei mi dice che mi sono fatti i film.
> per tutte quelle foto e frasi.
> aggiungendo che nonostante ha scritto quelle cose...
> ...


Continua a spararle grosse...bugie,bugie,bugie, sempre e solo bugie...nemmeno difronte all'evidenza dei fatti riesce ad essere sincera. Credo che una capatina, come dice Trilo, dovresti farla, così vedrai se anche li mentirà spudoratamente ed avrai l'occasione di risolvere al momento.


----------



## h1o (11 Agosto 2017)

lei mi dice che non è bugia che che in quel periodo non ci stava di mente... boh che devo dirti

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (11 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Continua a spararle grosse...bugie,bugie,bugie, sempre e solo bugie...nemmeno difronte all'evidenza dei fatti riesce ad essere sincera. Credo che una capatina, come dice Trilo, dovresti farla, così vedrai se anche li mentirà spudoratamente ed avrai l'occasione di risolvere al momento.


capatina dove?

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> capatina dove?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma dove si incontrano in pausa pranzo


----------



## h1o (11 Agosto 2017)

e tanto che cambia? anche perché da oggi sta in ferie. e faranno il mega pranzo tutti delluffici ovvio lui non c'è

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (11 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> e tanto che cambia? anche perché da oggi sta in ferie. e faranno il mega pranzo tutti delluffici ovvio lui non c'è
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Magari il mega pranzo lo fa con lui...ancora non hai capito che chi tradisce è un bugiardo cronico e che è capace di negare anche difronte all'evidenza dei fatti...non ci stava con la testa? E che volevi ti dicesse?


----------



## h1o (11 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Magari il mega pranzo lo fa con lui...ancora non hai capito che chi tradisce è un bugiardo cronico e che è capace di negare anche difronte all'evidenza dei fatti...non ci stava con la testa? E che volevi ti dicesse?


nah nah sto controllando ora. non sta con lui
vabbè non serve più dire bugie. ormai ho detto basta a tutto

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (11 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> nah nah sto controllando ora. non sta con lui
> vabbè non serve più dire bugie. ormai ho detto basta a tutto
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ed allora capito lo chiuso...pensa a te ed al bambino.


----------



## Diletta (17 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Domanda.
> Te lo saresti tenuto tuo marito,se invece di qualche trombata a pagamento,si fosse impegolato in una relazione troncata non perché finita ed esauritasi da sola,ma perché scoperto.
> E se ci avessi riprovato,lui avesse di nascosto chiamato l'altra più volte?
> E continuato a vederla ogni giorno,a farci ogni giorno colazione e pranzo assieme?
> Sinceramente.



L'ho visto solo ora...
No, non credo proprio, conoscendomi. Una relazione è già di per sé qualcosa di troppo grosso, se poi ci aggiungiamo il fatto che finisce perché scoperta...no, è un peso che non potrei portare, ma anche se non la chiamasse mai più di qui all'eternità.


----------



## h1o (22 Agosto 2017)

aggiornamento a oggi.
lei da agosto non l'ha più sentito e visto.
io ormai ho detto basta.basta anche alla vacanza di agosto.
l'altra settimana lei ogni volta mi dice di riprovare di mettere un punto vero a tutto.
quando anche per curiosità lei lo cerca tramite Facebook solo cercando il suo profilo. 
è propio ieri  quando ci siamo visti dopo ilio lavoro. dammi un ultimo abbraccio .pensavi. riproviamoci .. 
e che riscopro: che ieri lei l'ha risentito... 
la sua giustificazione?
perché è l'unico che ci è passato prima di noi in questo casino.
e gli ho detto; guarda per te ci saranno mille giustificazioni. verso di te. ma ero stato chiaro all'epoca se ci si voleva riprovare lui doveva sparire. e te non fai altro che cercarlo. anche indirettamente...
ora mi sta facendo pesare che sabato non andrò con lei e mio figlio in vacanza. 
pensa a lui...mi dice... a nostro figlio...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (22 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> aggiornamento a oggi.
> lei da agosto non l'ha più sentito e visto.
> io ormai ho detto basta.basta anche alla vacanza di agosto.
> l'altra settimana lei ogni volta mi dice di riprovare di mettere un punto vero a tutto.
> ...


Ma lei quando cerca l'altro,un pensiero a vostro figlio non lo dedica?
Peccato...


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

ma si che ci pensa..apposta vuole che vada alla vacanza con loro...
e se lo cerca come ieri.. è tanto per... non la giustifica sta cosa..

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ma si che ci pensa..apposta vuole che vada alla vacanza con loro...
> e se lo cerca come ieri.. è tanto per... non la giustifica sta cosa..
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


E fai bene a non giustificarla, perchè è solo una questione di tempo e ci ricasca...lei è presa dal tipo è molto chiaro. Il "tanto per..." non esiste se una vuole seriamente riprovarci. Non andare in vacanza però significa però non trascorrere del tempo con tuo figlio.


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

il tempo lo sto passando con lui.
solo che mi mette in difficoltà...andare o non andare per lui in vacanza? quando so che non starò bene vedendo lei..

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> il tempo lo sto passando con lui.
> solo che mi mette in difficoltà...andare o non andare per lui in vacanza? quando so che non starò bene vedendo lei..
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Io avrei detto "tu vai a farti la tua vacanza il bambino rimane con me!"...sapendo la situazione fa pure la rompipalle?


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

il discorso è che voglio che lui stia con la madre. mi sembra più naturale..


Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (23 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Io avrei detto "tu vai a farti la tua vacanza il bambino rimane con me!"...sapendo la situazione fa pure la rompipalle?


Strumentalizzare il bambino, negandogli la vacanza, per attuare una ripicca? Ma stai scherzando??? E poi "ripicca" di che, scusa? Lui si è fatto i cavoli suoi, lei i propri. Non è che perché lui si è  "stufato" che lei automaticamente debba stufarsi. Uso il suo stesso ragionamento fatto a proposito dell'andare a prostitute una volta a settimana: bene, anche lui adesso lo sa. Se gli sta bene e' così, muto e cornuto, altrimenti si separasse. Mi pare chiaro. Direi che in tutta questa storia, comunque, strumentalizzare il figlio, tirandolo da una parte e dall'altra in un gioco di forza tra chi deve essere considerato il più colpevole, non mi pare proprio il caso.


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Strumentalizzare il bambino, negandogli la vacanza, per attuare una ripicca? Ma stai scherzando??? E poi "ripicca" di che, scusa? Lui si è fatto i cavoli suoi, lei i propri. Non è che perché lui si è  "stufato" che lei automaticamente debba stufarsi. Uso il suo stesso ragionamento fatto a proposito dell'andare a prostitute una volta a settimana: bene, anche lui adesso lo sa. Se gli sta bene e' così, muto e cornuto, altrimenti si separasse. Mi pare chiaro. Direi che in tutta questa storia, comunque, strumentalizzare il figlio, tirandolo da una parte e dall'altra in un gioco di forza tra chi deve essere considerato il più colpevole, non mi pare proprio il caso.


Sono stato sicuramente poco chiaro...a me pare che LEI stia strumentalizzando il bambino, lo usa per far leva per poter fare la vacanza con lui. h1o non si sente di non andare ed è capibile...ha detto basta. Colpa sua, colpa di lei...a te pare normale che lui esca dalla porta oggi e domani lei ha già un altro? Non ti viene qualche dubbio? Per tutte le bugie emerse che credito ha la moglie? Ovvio che lui ha colpe quanto lei.


----------



## trilobita (23 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Strumentalizzare il bambino, negandogli la vacanza, per attuare una ripicca? Ma stai scherzando??? E poi "ripicca" di che, scusa? Lui si è fatto i cavoli suoi, lei i propri. Non è che perché lui si è  "stufato" che lei automaticamente debba stufarsi. Uso il suo stesso ragionamento fatto a proposito dell'andare a prostitute una volta a settimana: bene, anche lui adesso lo sa. Se gli sta bene e' così, muto e cornuto, altrimenti si separasse. Mi pare chiaro. Direi che in tutta questa storia, comunque, strumentalizzare il figlio, tirandolo da una parte e dall'altra in un gioco di forza tra chi deve essere considerato il più colpevole, non mi pare proprio il caso.


Forse non hai seguito molto.
Lui vuole separarsi,lei no spergiurando che con l'altro non c'è più nulla.
Ora,se vogliamo tirare in ballo a ogni piè sospinto che lui se ne è andato,facciamolo pure,ma qui non stanno discutendo né su quello,né sul tradimento di lei.
Stanno discutendo sul fatto che,al netto di tutto,se lei vuole ricominciare,come dice,deve troncare con l'altro,mi sembra il minimo.
Tu hai notizia di qualche frequentazione di lui in questo momento?
Ora,quello che dici tu,non coincide per nulla con quanto afferma lei.
Se lei paventasse una soluzione come la tua,sarebbe meglio,lui se ne farebbe una ragione e lei continuerebbe nella sua rincorsa all'amore impossibile,ma non è così.
Lei vuole entrambi,il tutto tenuto assieme da un collante di bugie.
Lui è stufo delle sue bugie,non vuole vendicarsi per ciò che è stato,vuole solo una risoluzione onesta,in un senso o nell'altro.
Non mi sembra una richiesta fuori dal mondo.
Se tiri di nuovo in ballo che lui se ne è andato,mi taccio perché,evidentemente non riusciamo a capirci.


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

trilo. hai capito perfettamente.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

allora l'altro giorno. mi abbraccia mi dice dammi l'ultimo abbraccio. prima che vado via.
dato che io ho detto basta. 
lei :metti un punto.  non ho più fatto nulla. 
poi scopro che l'ha risentito.
scusante sua. 
lui è l'unico che ci è gia passato in questa storia. e mi capisce e gli ho detto che tu non vuoi più recuperare.. che non mi vuoi più.
ecco cosa ha detto lei all'amante.
è vero non l'ha più visto. non l'aveva più sentito. ma ogni volta  sente il bisogno di sentirlo.dopo na settimana o anche due.
e gli ho fatto: ma con che occhi mi chiedi di mettere il punto...e di abbracciarmi se poi ieri l'hai risentito?
lei: lo so ma non l'ho sentito per fare cosa..ma per dirgli la nostra situazione.. visto che tu(Cioe io) ormai vuoi finire tutto.
ecco come è andata la cosa...
io gli risposi... per te ci sono tutte le regioni del mondo.. ma se vuoi mettere sto caxxo de punto...lui deve sparire definitivamente...
e così non hai rispetto ne di me e ne dici te stessa...


Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

per la vacanza:
dato che in mezzo c'è un altra famiglia con altri due bambini.. lei non vuole rovinare la vacanza ne a nostro figlio ne a loro. ma io non ci riesco. cosa trasmetterei a mio figlio stando così?
io sto male.perche ci ho creduto fino all'ultimo che lei chiudesse con l'altro.
so è tutta colpa mia di tutto quello che è successo... 
ma a oggi?
lei non m'ha dato più modo di fidarmi e per di più lei sta male perché io ogni tanto la controllo... e si sente il fiato sul collo.. e io aggiungo .. mi ci ha portato lei a diventare così... 

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (23 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> allora l'altro giorno. mi abbraccia mi dice dammi l'ultimo abbraccio. prima che vado via.
> dato che io ho detto basta.
> lei :metti un punto.  non ho più fatto nulla.
> poi scopro che l'ha risentito.
> ...


Se il colloquio tra lei e l'amante è veritiero nei contenuti,è pesante come un macigno.
Lo informa che lei ora è libera,che ha buttato nel cesso la famiglia per lui,che invece non vuole lasciare sua moglie per mettersi con lei.
Sostanzialmente continua imperterrita nel suo tentativo di convincerlo a mettersi con lei,altro che ricominciare.
Si portasse l'altro in vacanza,anzi,se lo sarebbe portato comunque,visto che non ha nessun problema a cercarlo,anche con il marito che controlla....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> per la vacanza:
> dato che in mezzo c'è un altra famiglia con altri due bambini.. lei non vuole rovinare la vacanza ne a nostro figlio ne a loro. ma io non ci riesco. cosa trasmetterei a mio figlio stando così?
> io sto male.perche ci ho creduto fino all'ultimo che lei chiudesse con l'altro.
> so è tutta colpa mia di tutto quello che è successo...
> ...


Io penso che proprio non comunicate e da un pezzo!
Ma il peggio è che nessuno dei due ha le idee chiare neanche su se stesso.
Avete bisogno di aiuto. Non tanto per ricomporre il matrimonio, ma per salvaguardare il vostro equilibrio individuale. 
Sono intervenuta pochissimo in questa storia perché io cerco di capire, ma non si capisce nulla. E i meritevoli tentativi di aiutarti per me aumentano la confusione perché la mettono sul piano della maggior o minor colpevolezza e concentrano tutto sulla presenza o no dell'amante, mentre a me pare che il problema sia tra voi e le altre persone solo incidentali.


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se il colloquio tra lei e l'amante è veritiero nei contenuti,è pesante come un macigno.
> Lo informa che lei ora è libera,che ha buttato nel cesso la famiglia per lui,che invece non vuole lasciare sua moglie per mettersi con lei.
> Sostanzialmente continua imperterrita nel suo tentativo di convincerlo a mettersi con lei,altro che ricominciare.
> Si portasse l'altro in vacanza,anzi,se lo sarebbe portato comunque,visto che non ha nessun problema a cercarlo,anche con il marito che controlla....


Sono d'accordissimo con quanto scritto...aggiungo che sta facendo ricadere la colpa su lui per non voler ricominciare...quindi, secondo lei, ne viene fuori pulita pulita.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Sono d'accordissimo con quanto scritto...aggiungo che sta facendo ricadere la colpa su lui per non voler ricominciare...quindi, secondo lei, ne *viene fuori pulita* pulita.


Me la spieghi questa cosa?
Incolpevole di fronte a chi? Chi presiede il tribunale e chi sono i giurati?


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Me la spieghi questa cosa?
> Incolpevole di fronte a chi? Chi presiede il tribunale e chi sono i giurati?


Pulita agli occhi di quelle persone che sanno la loro storia e con i quali si potrà lamentare di aver fatto tutto il possibile per riconciliare, ma "è stato lui che non ne ha voluto più sapere"...funziona così sai?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Pulita agli occhi di quelle persone che sanno la loro storia e con i quali si potrà lamentare di aver fatto tutto il possibile per riconciliare, ma "è stato lui che non ne ha voluto più sapere"...funziona così sai?


Ma chi sono queste persone a cui render conto?


----------



## trilobita (23 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Sono d'accordissimo con quanto scritto...aggiungo che sta facendo ricadere la colpa su lui per non voler ricominciare...quindi, secondo lei, ne viene fuori pulita pulita.


Io penso a quel bimbo,che situazione si trova ad affrontare.....


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi sono queste persone a cui render conto?


Sai bene quali sono...e non tirarmi fuori anche la storiella che non devono rendere conto a nessuno. Ti basta i familiari in primis?


----------



## trilobita (23 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Pulita agli occhi di quelle persone che sanno la loro storia e con i quali si potrà lamentare di aver fatto tutto il possibile per riconciliare, ma "è stato lui che non ne ha voluto più sapere"...funziona così sai?


Più che altro suoceri e consuoceri,fratelli e parenti stretti in genere,le persone di frequentazione,conoscenti,insomma persone alla cui stima ci si tiene,no?


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Più che altro suoceri e consuoceri,fratelli e parenti stretti in genere,le persone di frequentazione,conoscenti,insomma persone alla cui stima ci si tiene,no?


Esatto...qui fanno tutti gli emancipati ma poi....


----------



## Skorpio (23 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> qui fanno tutti gli emancipati ma poi....


(.. 'sti stronzi demmerda...  )


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

così crudele la considerate?

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Più che altro suoceri e consuoceri,fratelli e parenti stretti in genere,le persone di frequentazione,conoscenti,insomma persone alla cui stima ci si tiene,no?


ma più che altro ieri sera alle 23 m'ha chiamato una sua amica..che poco prima era stata con lei...
lei ha debbutato dicendomi:
m'ha chiamato e mha detto che ha fatto una cazzata. ho chiamato l'altro è lui se ne accorto...
ovviamente la sua amica mi da ragione.... ma come anche un suo amico...
dice di recuperare però poi ogni volta ricasca nella tentazione di chiamare l'altro...
ora direi che le nostre attenzioni devono essere solo per il bimbo.
ma andare in vacanza in questo stato mentale non aiuta nessuno...
inutile che lei mi dice io sto buona non ti scasso
facciamolo per il piccolino sta vacanza...
ma come pretendi se poi io devo mangiare con lei. dormire con lei. noce la farei mai e poi mai. 
e io sto male perché voglio il piccolino.
ma guardare lei in faccia...mi provoca solo rabbia e delusione...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (23 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> così crudele la considerate?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


stavo per scrivere "femmina".......ma poi il mio avvocato me l'ha sconsigliato


----------



## trilobita (23 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Esatto...qui fanno tutti gli emancipati ma poi....


Purtroppo non vedo uno sbocco positivo a questa situazione,almeno finché lei continua in modo quasi schizofrenico a proporre e disattendere le sue stesse proposte a ciclo continuo.
"Non ti amo piu',separiamoci in modo civile e tenendo in debito conto le esigenze del bimbo."
È difficile?
No,in realtà è troppo semplice.
Meglio abbracciarsi mentre con una mano si compone il numero dell'amante sul cellulare.
"Sono due settimane che non lo vedo!"
Forse perché lui era in ferie?
Boh,per me questo voler tenere in piedi quello che è già morto mi sembra andare contro ogni logica.


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> (.. 'sti stronzi demmerda...  )


Questo lo pensi tu...


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> così crudele la considerate?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


No crudele no...bugiarda si.


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Purtroppo non vedo uno sbocco positivo a questa situazione,almeno finché lei continua in modo quasi schizofrenico a proporre e disattendere le sue stesse proposte a ciclo continuo.
> "Non ti amo piu',separiamoci in modo civile e tenendo in debito conto le esigenze del bimbo."
> È difficile?
> No,in realtà è troppo semplice.
> ...


Io non so se sia morto o ancora vivo la loro relazione ma la stanno incasinando per bene.


----------



## trilobita (23 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Io non so se sia morto o ancora vivo la loro relazione ma la stanno incasinando per bene.


Quando parlavo di una relazione morta,mi riferivo alla vostra...


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

lui non sta in ferie. lei si e anch'io.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Pulita agli occhi di quelle persone che sanno la loro storia e con i quali si potrà lamentare di aver fatto tutto il possibile per riconciliare, ma "è stato lui che non ne ha voluto più sapere"...funziona così sai?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi sono queste persone a cui render conto?





Outdider ha detto:


> Sai bene quali sono...e non tirarmi fuori anche la storiella che non devono rendere conto a nessuno. Ti basta i familiari in primis?


Ma un "chi se frega!" non ce lo mettiamo?
Voglio dire che chi ti vuole bene ti vuol bene comunque.
In una situazione così confusa il problema è non essere sgridata dalla mamma?!
È roba da ragazzini e non da adulti! Sapessi quante persone ho lasciato indietro io! Ma nella vita ci vuole un pizzico di coraggio!
La separazione ve la dipingono più brutta di quello che è.


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quando parlavo di una relazione morta,mi riferivo alla vostra...


Non ho capito


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un "chi se frega!" non ce lo mettiamo?
> Voglio dire che chi ti vuole bene ti vuol bene comunque.
> In una situazione così confusa il problema è non essere sgridata dalla mamma?!
> È roba da ragazzini e non da adulti! Sapessi quante persone ho lasciato indietro io! Ma nella vita ci vuole un pizzico di coraggio!
> La separazione ve la dipingono più brutta di quello che è.


Dovrebbe essere come tu lo descrivi ma nella realtà spicciola non è così, tutti tendiamo all'approvazione di qualcuno anche se cerchiamo di sembrare, in teoria, menefreghisti...più di quello che siamo in realtà.


----------



## trilobita (23 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Io mi riferivo alla relazione tra loro due quando parlavo di relazione morta,mentre h1o aveva capito mi riferissi alla relazione tra la moglie e l'amante.
No,scusa,ho riletto e eri tu a dire che non sapevi se il rapporto era morto oppure no,mentre io ero convinto l'avesse scritto h1o...ho sbagliato,fai finta che non ho scritto nulla.


----------



## trilobita (23 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> lui non sta in ferie. lei si e anch'io.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Intendevo che è vero che lei non l'ha visto per due settimane,ma questo perché lui non c'era,era in ferie.


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Intendevo che è vero che lei non l'ha visto per due settimane,ma questo perché lui non c'era,era in ferie.


Tutto chiaro...vero.


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo alla relazione tra loro due quando parlavo di relazione morta,mentre h1o aveva capito mi riferissi alla relazione tra la moglie e l'amante.
> No,scusa,ho riletto e eri tu a dire che non sapevi se il rapporto era morto oppure no,mentre io ero convinto l'avesse scritto h1o...ho sbagliato,fai finta che non ho scritto nulla.


:rotfl::up:


----------



## trilobita (23 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Tutto chiaro...vero.


Il fatto è che,se i discorsi di lei sono riportati fedelmente,più che una donna e madre,mi sembra una 14enne che si confida con le amiche,ha visto questo,ma l'altro la controlla,ho fatto una cazzata,ho chiamato l'amante e il mio fidanzatino se n'è accorto,speriamo non si arrabbi troppo...
Roba da prima media....


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il fatto è che,se i discorsi di lei sono riportati fedelmente,più che una donna e madre,mi sembra una 14enne che si confida con le amiche,ha visto questo,ma l'altro la controlla,ho fatto una cazzata,ho chiamato l'amante e il mio fidanzatino se n'è accorto,speriamo non si arrabbi troppo...
> Roba da prima media....


Non so quanti anni abbiano ma ci si comporta al meglio delle proprie possibilità, non credi?


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

o meglio uno si comporta così. perché non si sta bene con la testa .. è facile giudicare al di fuori. è facile giudicare 14 anni di vita insieme se non sei te nel problema.. e con un figlio di ⅞ anni non ci pensi una volta. ma mille.


Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

poco fa è stata qua a casa. mi ha abbracciato di nuovo baciato sulla guancia.
lei :
dai mettiamo sto punto.
facciamo questa settimana e vedrai che sarà una settimana bellissima.
io:
non ci sono le basi per ricostruire. la fiducia per entrambi non c'è.
poi ora stai sola e capisci cosa vuoi. e torna da me SOLO  quando capirai  che l'altro non deve esistere. quando non avrai bisogno DI LUI.neanche per parlare di cazzate con l'altro.
e io tornerò da te solo quando davvero ti avrò perdonato.
e se sarò troppo tardi lo vedremo.
adesso ognuno per la sua strada. mettendo in primis la felicità del nostro bambino



Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere come tu lo descrivi ma nella realtà spicciola non è così, tutti tendiamo all'approvazione di qualcuno anche se cerchiamo di sembrare, in teoria, menefreghisti...più di quello che siamo in realtà.


Io invece penso che lo si sia molto più di quello che si vuol far credere.


----------



## trilobita (23 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> o meglio uno si comporta così. perché non si sta bene con la testa .. è facile giudicare al di fuori. è facile giudicare 14 anni di vita insieme se non sei te nel problema.. e con un figlio di ⅞ anni non ci pensi una volta. ma mille.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Verissimo.Difatti qui stiamo ragionando,ma se cerchiamo di individuare una logica basandoci sulle azioni di chi non ci sta con la testa,allora diventa davvero difficile.
Se tu ritieni.che la situazione sia critica per il malessere psicologico di tua moglie,suggeriscile di sentire un professionista...


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un "chi se frega!" non ce lo mettiamo?
> Voglio dire che chi ti vuole bene ti vuol bene comunque.
> In una situazione così confusa il problema è non essere sgridata dalla mamma?!
> È roba da ragazzini e non da adulti! Sapessi quante persone ho lasciato indietro io! Ma nella vita ci vuole un pizzico di coraggio!
> La separazione ve la dipingono più brutta di quello che è.


hai ragione .ci vogliono le palle. 
un amico che sono due anni che fa il tappetino..che si è separato... per non dare torto al figlio non si  rifai una vita. perche per lui... far conoscere  a una nuova compagna al figlio equivale...a destabilizzare il figlio..cosa che la ex moglie ha fatto da tempo col nuovo compagno.... sbattendosi di tutto e di tutti.


Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Intendevo che è vero che lei non l'ha visto per due settimane,ma questo perché lui non c'era,era in ferie.


ovvio gli ho anche detto...facile chiedere a me ora che stai in ferie... la mia compagnia...
stare soli è tosta...ma poi quando a settembre si torna alla routine quotidiana? che farai? 
lei nulla...
io ci credo poco... soprattutto perché lo rivedrà...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (23 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ovvio gli ho anche detto...facile chiedere a me ora che stai in ferie... la mia compagnia...
> stare soli è tosta...ma poi quando a settembre si torna alla routine quotidiana? che farai?
> lei nulla...
> io ci credo poco... soprattutto perché lo rivedrà...
> ...


Ma perché,invece di farti pigliare per il culo in questo modo,non gli fai recapitare la richiesta di separazione,ti cerchi un bilocalino,e cominci a preparare qualche valigina?
No,solo per farle capire che non stai scherzando.


----------



## Foglia (23 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ovvio gli ho anche detto...facile chiedere a me ora che stai in ferie... la mia compagnia...stare soli è tosta...ma poi quando a settembre si torna alla routine quotidiana? che farai? lei nulla...io ci credo poco... soprattutto perché lo rivedrà...Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Su quali basi lei invece dovrebbe fidarsi di te? L'unica cosa che spero, in questa vicenda per me tristissima, e' che vi impegniate a non fare soffrire troppo vostro figlio. Il che vale anche a rinunciare a una vacanza a tre (lasciando partire loro), se ritieni che la tua presenza sarebbe fonte di tensioni in quella settimana.


----------



## trilobita (23 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Su quali basi lei invece dovrebbe fidarsi di te? L'unica cosa che spero, in questa vicenda per me tristissima, e' che vi impegniate a non fare soffrire troppo vostro figlio. Il che vale anche a rinunciare a una vacanza a tre (lasciando partire loro), se ritieni che la tua presenza sarebbe fonte di tensioni in quella settimana.


Esatto.
Tanto più che lui sarebbe l'unico a rinunciare alla vacanza a tre.


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Su quali basi lei invece dovrebbe fidarsi di te? L'unica cosa che spero, in questa vicenda per me tristissima, e' che vi impegniate a non fare soffrire troppo vostro figlio. Il che vale anche a rinunciare a una vacanza a tre (lasciando partire loro), se ritieni che la tua presenza sarebbe fonte di tensioni in quella settimana.


infatti questo gli ho detto. non sto bene e porterei solo disagio...
e lei ora mi sta chiamando ogni 3x2
e mi chiede ma dopo la.vacanza se verrai... torneremo ognuno per i cavoli propi o ci riproveremo?

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (23 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma perché,invece di farti pigliare per il culo in questo modo,non gli fai recapitare la richiesta di separazione,ti cerchi un bilocalino,e cominci a preparare qualche valigina?
> No,solo per farle capire che non stai scherzando.


non hai capito... lei da ieri sta a alla.seconda casa della madre... con il bimbo..perché lei non vuole che vado via...mi vuole vicino al bimbo...quindi ha preferito andare via lei...
ma stiamo distanti 1km....
cmq non siamo sposati...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (24 Agosto 2017)

cambiato nome per la vacanza... mi se spezzato il cuore non farla con mio figlio... dei soldi chissene...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (24 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> cambiato nome per la vacanza... mi se spezzato il cuore non farla con mio figlio... dei soldi chissene...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Cambiato nome?
Che significa?


----------



## ciliegia (24 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cambiato nome?
> Che significa?


Tipo che ha cambiato il nome della prenotazione e al posto suo c'è andata sua sorella, sua cugina etc etc.


----------



## trilobita (24 Agosto 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Tipo che ha cambiato il nome della prenotazione e al posto suo c'è andata sua sorella, sua cugina etc etc.


Aaaahhhh,compris


----------



## h1o (25 Agosto 2017)

si andate mia ex cognata...
ma secondo voi sto facendo male che anche 5 minuti fa....lei vuole che vada io?

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (25 Agosto 2017)

ieri sera ho parlato col mio amico che va anche lui con la sua famiglia. con la mia ex compagna..
e dato che questa vacanza era nata per stare insieme...io mi sento in difetto sia per mio figlio che per loro... e sto male per questo... 
ma ha capito  che è giusto che io non vada...perché potrei peggiorare ancora di più per i a vacanza rovinata...
la mia ex lei...sapeva che stavo parlando con lui per dare la co ferma ufficiale che non sarei andato... 
gli ho mandato un messaggio alle ³ di notte di ieri...dicendo che non vado...
ora che fa?
mi tartassa perché vuole che vadi quando ho detto basta non credo piu bella coppia....e nella vacanza...... 
e per farvi capire... quante volte mha telefonato oggi sapendo la notizia vacanza....
vi metto le foto...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (25 Agosto 2017)

cioè per me è già difficile rinunciare all amicizia nella vacanza...e soprattutto a mio figlio...
ma so che è giusto non andare...ma per entrambi...ma per tutti...visto che sono instabile...

e lei mi tartassa...
mi prega... mi abbraccia mi bacia...mi è piombata a casa prima... all'improvviso...
e mi mette in difficoltà...
e sto male ancora di più...
e io gli ho detto basta ....di nuovo...
se volevi me... lunedì anche per cazzate non chiamavi lui...
propio per rispetto...propio e per me...

	
	
		
		
	


	









Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (25 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> cioè per me è già difficile rinunciare all amicizia nella vacanza...e soprattutto a mio figlio...
> ma so che è giusto non andare...ma per entrambi...ma per tutti...visto che sono instabile...
> 
> e lei mi tartassa...
> ...


Ma,secondo te,perché tutta questa insistenza?
Per te?Per non sfigurare con la compagnia?Oppure senza la tua presenza sa che non resisterà alla tentazione di contattare l'altro?


----------



## stany (25 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma,secondo te,perché tutta questa insistenza?
> Per te?Per non sfigurare con la compagnia?Oppure senza la tua presenza sa che non resisterà alla tentazione di contattare l'altro?


La seconda? Mah!


----------



## h1o (25 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma,secondo te,perché tutta questa insistenza?
> Per te?Per non sfigurare con la compagnia?Oppure senza la tua presenza sa che non resisterà alla tentazione di contattare l'altro?


da un paio di giorni...come adesso...
mi fa... siamo uguali io e te... ci manchiamo a vicenda....
e tu vuoi venire alla vacanza..ma stai facendo il duro...
ricominciamo...ect...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (25 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La seconda? Mah!


Anch'io sono più propenso alla seconda.
E posso anche capirla.


----------



## h1o (25 Agosto 2017)

io so solo che devo uscire di casa.. se no oggi riviene naltra volta qua...perché mi deve obbligatoriamente far andare in vacanza... 

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (25 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> io so solo che devo uscire di casa.. se no oggi riviene naltra volta qua...perché mi deve obbligatoriamente far andare in vacanza...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Spero solo che tutti sti'battibecchi non coinvolgano anche il bimbo.


----------



## h1o (25 Agosto 2017)

infatti il mio amico che va in vacanza con lei... la vuole massacrare perché sembra davvero che non si renda conto che sta troppo prendendo le cose come un gioco...è il mio amico m'ha visto l'ennesima volta piangere.. non è che voglio passare per il buon samaritano...
ma io avevo detto basta... volevo prendere di pugno tutto.. rimettendomi in gioco....solo che lei non è stata mai chiara nascondendo fino all'ultimo tutto.. anche lunedì quando l'ha risentito...
è stata dura non andare in vacanza
..ci sto malissimo... ma so che è la cosa più giusta....
ora lei si è incazzata..perché non gli rispondo al telefono...dicendo...vedi di me non ti frega nulla...
ogni volta una scusa....
ieri mi chiamava addirittura perché voleva comprarmi Delle scarpe...e alla fine se l'è comprate per lei....
io sono stato chiaro vogliio essere lasciato in pace...se non per parlare col piccolo..


Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> infatti il mio amico che va in vacanza con lei... la vuole massacrare perché sembra davvero che non si renda conto che sta troppo prendendo le cose come un gioco...è il mio amico m'ha visto l'ennesima volta piangere.. non è che voglio passare per il buon samaritano...
> ma io avevo detto basta... volevo prendere di pugno tutto.. rimettendomi in gioco....solo che lei non è stata mai chiara nascondendo fino all'ultimo tutto.. anche lunedì quando l'ha risentito...
> è stata dura non andare in vacanza
> ..ci sto malissimo... ma so che è la cosa più giusta....
> ...


Per favore se non hai risposto a lei, scrivi "non LE rispondo" altrimenti non si capisce se parli di lei, di tuo cugino o tuo cognato.


----------



## stany (27 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per favore se non hai risposto a lei, scrivi "non LE rispondo" altrimenti non si capisce se parli di lei, di tuo cugino o tuo cognato.


Purtroppo questa abitudine è invalsa anche in persone con la laurea....e qui dentro pochi si sottraggono alla distorsione.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Purtroppo questa abitudine è invalsa anche in persone con la laurea....e qui dentro pochi si sottraggono alla distorsione.


A volte si capisce lo stesso, ma a volte costringe a più letture.
Poi lui non usa la punteggiatura, segue il flusso del pensiero. È tutto oltre le mie capacità di comprensione :facepalm:


----------



## Outdider (27 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte si capisce lo stesso, ma a volte costringe a più letture.
> Poi lui non usa la punteggiatura, segue il flusso del pensiero. È tutto oltre le mie capacità di comprensione :facepalm:


:quoto:


----------



## Outdider (27 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Purtroppo questa abitudine è invalsa anche in persone con la laurea....e qui dentro pochi si sottraggono alla distorsione.


:quoto:


----------



## h1o (29 Agosto 2017)

vabbè fatemi un corso d'italiano :/
cmq non si sta comportando bene... invece di mandare foto e video di mio figlio... mi telefona ogni 3 x 2 quando ero stato chiaro... farmi sentire il bimbo...
e non rinfacciandomi che ogni tanto il piccolo dice che vuole tornare a casa 

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (29 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> vabbè fatemi un corso d'italiano :/
> cmq non si sta comportando bene... invece di mandare foto e video di mio figlio... mi telefona ogni 3 x 2 quando ero stato chiaro... farmi sentire il bimbo...
> e non rinfacciandomi che ogni tanto il piccolo dice che vuole tornare a casa
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Guarda che scritta così sembra che sia solo preoccupata che il bimbo le possa rovinare la vacanza.


----------



## trilobita (29 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> vabbè fatemi un corso d'italiano :/
> cmq non si sta comportando bene... invece di mandare foto e video di mio figlio... mi telefona ogni 3 x 2 quando ero stato chiaro... farmi sentire il bimbo...
> e non rinfacciandomi che ogni tanto il piccolo dice che vuole tornare a casa
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Calmo,fermo,tranquillo,non ti arrabbiare,tanto non puoi più cambiare nulla.
Finita la vacanza,sistemi le cose per bene,così una volta raggiunto un accordo,lei potrà dedicarsi al suo dirimpettaio del lavoro e tu alla tua vita e,per quanto ti spetta,al vostro bimbo.


----------



## h1o (29 Agosto 2017)

invece mi arrabbio.infatti da quando gli ho detto che gli stacco la testa.mi sta mandando video.
poi ieri l'ho sentito..il bimbo...e gli ho detto che ha casa ho lasciato i giocattoli come l'ha lasciati..lui...così quando torna ci rigioca...e lo porto al cinema a vedere cattivissimo Me 3

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (29 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> invece mi arrabbio.infatti da quando gli ho detto che gli stacco la testa.mi sta mandando video.
> poi ieri l'ho sentito..il bimbo...e gli ho detto che ha casa ho lasciato i giocattoli come l'ha lasciati..lui...così quando torna ci rigioca...e lo porto al cinema a vedere cattivissimo Me 3
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Bravo.
Goditi il bimbo,non perdere tempo.ed energie dietro a lei,tanto se lei pensa all'altro,è inutile .


----------



## trilobita (29 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> invece mi arrabbio.infatti da quando gli ho detto che gli stacco la testa.mi sta mandando video.
> poi ieri l'ho sentito..il bimbo...e gli ho detto che ha casa ho lasciato i giocattoli come l'ha lasciati..lui...così quando torna ci rigioca...e lo porto al cinema a vedere cattivissimo Me 3
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma il tuo amico che è in vacanza in compagnia con lei,ti ha detto qualcosa?
Si è confidata con lui?


----------



## h1o (29 Agosto 2017)

non stanno parlando...si sonoo parlatitempo fa......perché la moglie di lui... è la migliore amica della stronza...
e questa ragazza ci è rimasta male perché alleopoca...anche a lei...
la mia ex non ha detto la verità.....


Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (29 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> non stanno parlando...si sonoo parlatitempo fa......perché la moglie di lui... è la migliore amica della stronza...
> e questa ragazza ci è rimasta male perché alleopoca...anche a lei...
> la mia ex non ha detto la verità.....
> 
> ...


Si,ma ha notato magari le solite cose,uso del cell.appartata,improvvisi allontanamenti e cose simili?
Insomma fa cose sospette?


----------



## Outdider (29 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> invece mi arrabbio.infatti da quando gli ho detto che gli stacco la testa.mi sta mandando video.
> poi ieri l'ho sentito..il bimbo...e gli ho detto che ha casa ho lasciato i giocattoli come l'ha lasciati..lui...così quando torna ci rigioca...e lo porto al cinema a vedere cattivissimo Me 3
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non risolvi nulla arrabbiandoti...si, li per li ti sfoghi ma poi ritorna tutto come prima. Ormai per te è finita...ecco riparti da questo, sistema tutte le tue cosette al suo ritorno e poi lei faccia quello che vuole col becchino e tu farai altrettanto con chi vuoi. Ricordati sempre però che prima di tutto e tutti c'è il principino.


----------



## h1o (29 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,ma ha notato magari le solite cose,uso del cell.appartata,improvvisi allontanamenti e cose simili?
> Insomma fa cose sospette?


a quale pro sapere ste cose?

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (29 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> a quale pro sapere ste cose?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Per capire se ha veramente intenzione di riiniziare seriamente o se sono solo parole


----------



## h1o (29 Agosto 2017)

il mio amico m'ha scritto poco fa:

Si..secondo me ogni tanto si allontana col telefono e per me è dubbioso sospetto
però non è certo di nulla



Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (29 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> il mio amico m'ha scritto poco fa:
> 
> Si..secondo me ogni tanto si allontana col telefono e per me è dubbioso sospetto
> però non è certo di nulla
> ...


Ma scusa, avevi scritto che la stavi controllando...che sapevi cosa faceva e con chi si sentiva...non lo puoi sapere anche ora?


----------



## trilobita (29 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> il mio amico m'ha scritto poco fa:
> 
> Si..secondo me ogni tanto si allontana col telefono e per me è dubbioso sospetto
> però non è certo di nulla
> ...


Vabbè,tu pensa a te e al bimbo.
Lei è grande e vaccinata,deciderà lei cosa fare della sua vita.
Ma penso che se la considerassi già chiusa con lei,saresti più sereno.


----------



## Tradito? (29 Agosto 2017)

scusate avevo il cellulare acceso in tasca


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2017)

Tradito? ha detto:


> ReeeeerrOkdce rtcr
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A520F utilizzando Tapatalk


che sarebbe, tradito ?


----------



## h1o (29 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma scusa, avevi scritto che la stavi controllando...che sapevi cosa faceva e con chi si sentiva...non lo puoi sapere anche ora?


no perché ha formattato il telefono ...venerdì di 2 settimane fa...cambiando account e cose varie...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (29 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vabbè,tu pensa a te e al bimbo.
> Lei è grande e vaccinata,deciderà lei cosa fare della sua vita.
> Ma penso che se la considerassi già chiusa con lei,saresti più sereno.


sto molto più sereno ora....la.prendo con sarcasmo...per questo...manco cerco di controllarla...cercando qualcosa per poterlo fare...lei è libera di fare ciò che vuole...come me... così gli ho detto venerdì scorso

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (29 Agosto 2017)

Tradito? ha detto:


> ReeeeerrOkdce rtcr
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A520F utilizzando Tapatalk


caxxo è?

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> sto molto più sereno ora....la.prendo con sarcasmo...per questo...manco cerco di controllarla...cercando qualcosa per poterlo fare...lei è libera di fare ciò che vuole...come me... così gli ho detto venerdì scorso
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


mi sembra gia' un buon passo avanti


----------



## h1o (30 Agosto 2017)

si sto migliorando... visto che miho voglia più di fare nulla...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (30 Agosto 2017)

però capite ..metteteme nei miei panni...14 anni insieme non sono pochi...
l'affetto e il bene ci sarà sempre...anche se sono deluso e incaxxato..
lei lunedì alle17 mi diceva dai metti un punto riproviamoci (quando io ormai avevo detto basta)da una settimana...
e mi metteva i  difficoltà perché mi abbracciava anche se l'allontanavo..e mi baciava sulla guancia...dicendomi..dai dammi l'ultimo abbraccio...prima che vado via...
e quando quel giorno alle 12 aveva sentito dopo ³ settimane l'amante...solo per dirgli che io non la volevo piu...
mi metteva in difficoltà...perché come ho scritto prima l'affetto ci sarà sempre...ha fatto parte di un passato importante della mia vita..e stroncare tutto... pensando al piccolo... è tosta...ma è giusto tagliare...
e invece lei non rispetta la mia decisione... comprandosi così con
 me..

e soprattutto sta svalvolata...perché non puoi chiamare l'altro  anche per Delle cazzate... e cercare me...
e diceva:si ho sbagliato...ma tu non mi vuoi più...
(e che caxxo c'entra?)
hai paura di stare sola?
capite ilio stato d'animo...perché quando c'è lei vicino a me?

si comporta in modo non coerente...e soprattutto si contraddice...da sola....
e io svalvolo...


Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> però capite ..metteteme nei miei panni...14 anni insieme non sono pochi...
> l'affetto e il bene ci sarà sempre...anche se sono deluso e incaxxato..
> lei lunedì alle17 mi diceva dai metti un punto riproviamoci (quando io ormai avevo detto basta)da una settimana...
> e mi metteva i  difficoltà perché mi abbracciava anche se l'allontanavo..e mi baciava sulla guancia...dicendomi..dai dammi l'ultimo abbraccio...prima che vado via...
> ...


Tu la respingi. Lei cerca chi non lo fa.
Mi sembra semplice.


----------



## trilobita (30 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> però capite ..metteteme nei miei panni...14 anni insieme non sono pochi...
> l'affetto e il bene ci sarà sempre...anche se sono deluso e incaxxato..
> lei lunedì alle17 mi diceva dai metti un punto riproviamoci (quando io ormai avevo detto basta)da una settimana...
> e mi metteva i  difficoltà perché mi abbracciava anche se l'allontanavo..e mi baciava sulla guancia...dicendomi..dai dammi l'ultimo abbraccio...prima che vado via...
> ...


Persone più preparate e titolate di me,ti hanno accennato alla possibilità di fare terapia di coppia.
A questo punto credo anch'io sia necessaria.
Lei dice una cosa e ne fa un'altra,evidentemente è in confusione.
Tu,in conseguenza di questo e anche perché non pronto ad affrontare una situazione del genere,vaghi nel caos dei sentimenti.
Credo che mettere un po' in ordine le idee prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione,potrebbe portarvi a decidere più serenamente,sia per riprendere insieme oppure per dividervi.


----------



## h1o (1 Settembre 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Persone più preparate e titolate di me,ti hanno accennato alla possibilità di fare terapia di coppia.
> A questo punto credo anch'io sia necessaria.
> Lei dice una cosa e ne fa un'altra,evidentemente è in confusione.
> Tu,in conseguenza di questo e anche perché non pronto ad affrontare una situazione del genere,vaghi nel caos dei sentimenti.
> Credo che mettere un po' in ordine le idee prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione,potrebbe portarvi a decidere più serenamente,sia per riprendere insieme oppure per dividervi.


non serve più a nulla

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (1 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu la respingi. Lei cerca chi non lo fa.
> Mi sembra semplice.


non è una motivazione valida. se dici così è solo paura di rimanere da sola.. cosa che ho sempre pensato dall'inizio

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (1 Settembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> non serve più a nulla
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Perché dici che non serve più a nulla?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> non è una motivazione valida. se dici così è solo paura di rimanere da sola.. cosa che ho sempre pensato dall'inizio
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Io esco dalla logica del trovare il più colpevole.
Credo che non ti interessi. A me sembra di aver capito che la ami e vorresti stare con lei.
La mia è la spiegazione di un comportamento a ping pong che va avanti da tempo.
O smetti di giocare o andate avanti così finché sarete esausti e definitivamente lontani.
Scegli quello che vuoi.


----------



## trilobita (1 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io esco dalla logica del trovare il più colpevole.
> Credo che non ti interessi. A me sembra di aver capito che la ami e vorresti stare con lei.
> La mia è la spiegazione di un comportamento a ping pong che va avanti da tempo.
> O smetti di giocare o andate avanti così finché sarete esausti e definitivamente lontani.
> Scegli quello che vuoi.


Quoto


----------



## h1o (2 Settembre 2017)

nahhhh non mi fido più di lei... come lei di me..

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> nahhhh non mi fido più di lei... come lei di me..
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ping pong.


----------



## h1o (6 Settembre 2017)

ho come l'impressione che tempo fa lei scrisse un post qua.... 
e ricordo che le mie sensazioni...sbagliano poco e nulla...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (6 Settembre 2017)

ah no scusate... era un altro fourm...tipo questo.. non so se posso metterlo qua...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Settembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ah no scusate... era un altro fourm...tipo questo.. non so se posso metterlo qua...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Mi sa che è molto ma molto scafata la "Signora "


----------



## h1o (6 Settembre 2017)

nah già è tanto se aveva scritto in un forum... lei ste cose non lha mai fatte...magari mi sbaglio... è...
cmq stamattina... ho parlato con la madre...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (6 Settembre 2017)

Ma sono datate 19 aprile


----------



## oriente70 (6 Settembre 2017)

E a maggio l'ha mollata ...


----------



## oriente70 (6 Settembre 2017)

Orso ha finito il miele


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2017)

Io non so perché rimugini su queste cose.
Tu vuoi lei? 
Lei vuole te?
Concentrati su questo o chiudi.
Cosa vuoi che si scrivano degli amanti? "Non me ne frega una cippa di te, ma mi piace che mi fai sentire importante. Cercami così mi gratifichi. Se vuoi ti dico anche ti amo." ?


----------



## h1o (6 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E a maggio l'ha mollata ...


sì quando ho trovato quel post... su amando...pura coincidenza? :/

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (6 Settembre 2017)

Ma te non hai la certezza che è lei


----------



## h1o (6 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non so perché rimugini su queste cose.
> Tu vuoi lei?
> Lei vuole te?
> Concentrati su questo o chiudi.
> Cosa vuoi che si scrivano degli amanti? "Non me ne frega una cippa di te, ma mi piace che mi fai sentire importante. Cercami così mi gratifichi. Se vuoi ti dico anche ti amo." ?


rimurgino? perché pure oggi... cerca me... e mi mette in difficoltà... vista la mia decisione... e lho dovuto cacciare da casa... con atteggiamenti non tanto tranquilli....

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (6 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma te non hai la certezza che è lei


bè certo... però boh... chissà....

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (6 Settembre 2017)

Stai fresco sai quante al dunque vengono mollate dal principe azzurro


----------



## ipazia (6 Settembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> bè certo... però boh... chissà....
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


ma sei sicuro di essere lucido?

in rete è pieno di storie che si somigliano tutte...per il semplice motivo che le storie si somigliano, anche se si ha la sensazione di vivere un qualcosa che prima manco esisteva nel pensiero


----------



## h1o (6 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma sei sicuro di essere lucido?
> 
> in rete è pieno di storie che si somigliano tutte...per il semplice motivo che le storie si somigliano, anche se si ha la sensazione di vivere un qualcosa che prima manco esisteva nel pensiero


si hai ragione..ma infatti l'ho buttata la...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> si hai ragione..ma infatti l'ho buttata la...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Hai buttato cosa? E dove? 

Che senso ha andare a ricercare cose che nutrono i dubbi e gli immaginari (le paranoie) e che di conseguenza non ti permettono di guardare la vostra realtà? 

La vedo davvero dura fare una valutazione concreta, lavorando in astratto e sugli immaginari (negativi o positivi non vedo differenza). 

Fino a quando non vi sedete e non fate davvero chiarezza, mah...giocate davvero a ping pong. 

Non ho capito una cosa, lei sa che tu hai tutte le chat che lei si scambiava? 
(perdonami se ti chiedo una cosa che magari hai già scritto)


----------



## h1o (7 Settembre 2017)

si lo sa
per questo l'inizio io volevo ricucire il tutto...
perché non avevo letto tutto ciò...
poi dopo un settima scopro determinati messaggi dimpulso gli dico... quelle parole..anche per quante volte tu mi dica che non ci stavi con la testa... sono parole pesanti dove non si può più tornare indietro...
e ricucire? no grazie.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> si lo sa
> per questo l'inizio io volevo ricucire il tutto...
> perché non avevo letto tutto ciò...
> poi dopo un settima scopro determinati messaggi dimpulso gli dico... quelle parole..anche per quante volte tu mi dica che non ci stavi con la testa... sono parole pesanti dove non si può più tornare indietro...
> ...


Grazie della spiegazione 

E come mai, secondo te, lei, da come la descrivi, non "crede" alla tua posizione?


----------



## perplesso (7 Settembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> rimurgino? perché pure oggi... cerca me... e mi mette in difficoltà... vista la mia decisione... e lho dovuto cacciare da casa... con atteggiamenti non tanto tranquilli....
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


scusami, ma stai pubblicando delle conversazioni private reali?   e tra chi?


----------



## h1o (7 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie della spiegazione
> 
> E come mai, secondo te, lei, da come la descrivi, non "crede" alla tua posizione?


perché lei vede che mincaxxo. molto. 
so stufo Delle bugie.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> perché lei vede che mincaxxo. molto.
> so stufo Delle bugie.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Perdonami, non capisco. 

Lei non ti crede perchè ti incazzi? 

(togli quelle x per favore...mi incasinano il cervello!! )


----------



## h1o (7 Settembre 2017)

no vede che mincaxxo pensando che io voglia recuperare quando in realtà..sono stufo Delle prese per culo. e essere realisti... 

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> no *vede che mincaxxo pensando che io voglia recuperare quando in realtà*..sono stufo Delle prese per culo. e essere realisti...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma il grassetto, te l'ha detto *esplicitamente e direttamente* lei?


----------



## h1o (7 Settembre 2017)

bè lunedì scorso era così. mettiamo il punto. e intanto la mattina sentiva quell altro:
dicendomi l'ho sentito per dirgli che nonmi vuoi più :/

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> bè lunedì scorso era così. mettiamo il punto. e intanto la mattina sentiva quell altro:
> dicendomi l'ho sentito per dirgli che nonmi vuoi più :/
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


ma non mi hai risposto al post di prima!! :carneval:


----------



## h1o (7 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perdonami, non capisco.
> 
> Lei non ti crede perchè ti incazzi?
> 
> (togli quelle x per favore...mi incasinano il cervello!! )


a quanto pare no.. o meglio... ora dice basta definitamente  che dobbiamo stare serene...e divisi...
pero intantoi manda i messaggi su WhatsApp... raccondomi la sua giornata...o cmq quello bè sta facendo..

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> a quanto pare no.. o meglio... ora dice basta definitamente  che dobbiamo stare serene...e divisi...
> pero intantoi manda i messaggi su WhatsApp... raccondomi la sua giornata...o cmq quello bè sta facendo..
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma non riuscite a comunicare in modo lineare fra di voi? 

Per lineare intendo in assonanza fra ciò che dite a parole e ciò che fate a fatti. 
E' complesso altrimenti...e si finisce nelle paranoie. 

Che tendenzialmente derivano dal "io penso che lui/lei pensi che io pensi etc etc"...

Il post a cui ti chiedevo di rispondermi è questo 



h1o ha detto:


> no *vede che mincaxxo pensando che io voglia recuperare* quando in realtà..sono stufo Delle prese per culo. e essere realisti...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk





ipazia ha detto:


> Ma il grassetto, te l'ha detto *esplicitamente e direttamente* lei?


----------



## h1o (9 Settembre 2017)

a quanto pare no

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (18 Novembre 2017)

volete sapere come si evolve la storia dopo diversi mesi?
eheh

piu che altro vorrei sapere un parere generale  da diverse persone esterne  a tutto
perche io a le ancora non la capisco tuttora :/


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> volete sapere come si evolve la storia dopo diversi mesi?
> eheh
> 
> piu che altro vorrei sapere un parere generale  da diverse persone esterne  a tutto
> perche io a le ancora non la capisco tuttora :/


buongiorno 
esponi pure i tuoi dubbi


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ci vuole un po' di suspense


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Novembre 2017)

Questo se ne viene alle 4 di notte, chiede al nulla se vuole sapere come va la sua storia e poi sparisce.
Temo non vada troppo bene, almeno per lui :rotfl:


----------



## h1o (30 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Questo se ne viene alle 4 di notte, chiede al nulla se vuole sapere come va la sua storia e poi sparisce.
> Temo non vada troppo bene, almeno per lui :rotfl:


No dai [emoji23][emoji23]


Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (30 Novembre 2017)

Cmq si sta vendendo casa...
Solo che non capisco perché fino alla settima  scorsa mi chiedeva ti manco...stai bene solo.

E dicevo si finalmente sto bene...
E lei :non ci credo...  E massillava...
Finché non ho sbroccato... Perché non capivo il senso se non quello di riavvicinarsi...
E lei mha risposto così:

È.... te lo ripeto....io ti vorrò sempre bene.... a me mi manca la famiglia noi tre insieme... ma il nostro rapporto è finito e lo so... è se ti faccio certe domande non xché ho dei ripensamenti tra me e te.... ma xché penso e spero k anche tu la pensi come me... È cioè k il bene che c è stato tra noi può esserci anche da persone k crescono insieme la propria figlia.

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> Cmq si sta vendendo casa...
> Solo che non capisco perché fino alla settima  scorsa mi chiedeva ti manco...stai bene solo.
> 
> E dicevo si finalmente sto bene...
> ...


tu sei d'accordo con lei? Io ormai vivo cosi con la mia ex compagna da tanto tempo, anni nella stessa casa e da un po' in case separate. E' molto bello. 

Oggi abbiamo deciso che il natale lo passeremo tutti e tre insieme a casa mia. Dorme da me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tu sei d'accordo con lei? Io ormai vivo cosi con* la mia ex compagna *da tanto tempo, anni nella stessa casa e da un po' in case separate. E' molto bello.
> 
> Oggi abbiamo deciso che il natale lo passeremo tutti e tre insieme a casa mia. *Dorme da me. *


allora ti decidi!! ma cosa cerchi?:incazzato:


----------



## MariLea (30 Novembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> Cmq si sta vendendo casa...
> Solo che non capisco perché fino alla settima  scorsa mi chiedeva ti manco...stai bene solo.
> 
> E dicevo si finalmente sto bene...
> ...


Lei è stata molto chiara, sei tu che non capisci il senso del suo preoccuparsi di te... anche se è semplice. 
Non esiste solo amore o indifferenza, lei ti vuol bene e spera che tu ti sia rasserenato per poter crescere la figlia in armonia ed affetto anche da separati.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> allora ti decidi!! ma cosa cerchi?:incazzato:


Sei troppo maliziosa Ginevra. Dorme = voce del verbo dormire. Io e la mamma di mia figlia non abbiamo più nessun interesse fisico o di coppia. Siamo una famiglia e come tale cresciamo la nostra piccola in armonia con tutto l'affetto di cui siamo capaci e tutto l'amore per la bambina. 

Usciamo a cena insieme, facciamo i pigiama parti a casa mia o sua, ci aiutiamo e parliamo della piccola.... e molto altro. Per il resto è come se fosse mia sorella.


----------



## h1o (30 Novembre 2017)

Io sto bene 

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (30 Novembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> Io sto bene
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


E questo è ciò che conta,
 rassicurala e crescete la figlia nell'affetto reciproco...


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> Cmq si sta vendendo casa...
> Solo che non capisco perché fino alla settima  scorsa mi chiedeva ti manco...stai bene solo.
> 
> E dicevo si finalmente sto bene...
> ...


Ti ha fatto un discorso molto maturo, perché anche se siete separati siete anzitutto genitori, sia pure separati. Poi il baricentro spetta a voi, intendo far si che l'interesse sia su e per vostro figlio. Che se vede che tra i genitori c'è rispetto e fiducia reciproca sulle rispettive capacità genitoriali  (quindi non lo usate per mettervi i bastoni tra le ruote) avrà buone basi per crescere senza dubbio più sereno che non vedendo periodicamente il padre andarsene di casa e la madre ricorrere a sotterfugi per farsi la propria vita contribuendo al malessere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sei troppo maliziosa Ginevra. Dorme = voce del verbo dormire. Io e la mamma di mia figlia non abbiamo più nessun interesse fisico o di coppia. Siamo una famiglia e come tale cresciamo la nostra piccola in armonia con tutto l'affetto di cui siamo capaci e tutto l'amore per la bambina.
> 
> Usciamo a cena insieme, facciamo i pigiama parti a casa mia o sua, ci aiutiamo e parliamo della piccola.... e molto altro. Per il resto è come se fosse mia sorella.


ma tu hai messo , e io ho interpretato:scopare:
Sono io la maliziosa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *ma tu hai messo *, e io ho interpretato:scopare:
> Sono io la maliziosa


ritengo che sia una cosa di cui vantarsi a squarcia-gola. Si il  ci sta benissimo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ritengo che sia una cosa di cui vantarsi a squarcia-gola. Si il  ci sta benissimo.


certo che sì, la bimba va tutelata e fatta crescere serenamente. 
Avevo capito che speravi in un ritorno di fiamma con la mamma. Ho capito male


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo che sì, la bimba va tutelata e fatta crescere serenamente.
> Avevo capito che speravi in *un ritorno di fiamma *con la mamma. Ho capito male


mi verrebbe da piangere. :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi verrebbe da piangere. :rotfl:


ho capito la vedi come una sorella, ma non piangere per favore. Non voglio questa responsabilità


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho capito la vedi come una sorella, ma non piangere per favore. Non voglio questa responsabilità


oramai è tardi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oramai è tardi.


per cosa?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per cosa?


:girlcry:


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :girlcry:


oooooo senti è inutile che fai l'isterica. Ormai cosa spiegati meglio.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> oooooo senti è inutile che fai l'isterica. Ormai cosa spiegati meglio.


oramai sto piangendo. Prenditi le tue responsabilità di donna crudele.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oramai sto piangendo. Prenditi le tue responsabilità di donna crudele.


nooooo mi dispiace, non volevo!!!!!

Vuoi un grattino così ti passa?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nooooo mi dispiace, non volevo!!!!!
> 
> Vuoi un grattino così ti passa?


massaggino no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> massaggino no?


 per risollevare.......il morale?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per *risollevare*.......il morale?


certo.
e' diventata una chat privata! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> certo.
> e' diventata una chat privata! :rotfl::rotfl:


no sono esibizionista:rotfl:


----------



## h1o (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ma si il discorso è maturo.
Però insiste a parlare di tutto ciò che è successo .cosa che a me non interessa.
Uno.
Perché ne abbiamo già parlato troppo

Due ora penso solo al bambino e come comportarsi per non fargli mancare nulla.
E sta bene nonostante tutto 

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no sono esibizionista:rotfl:


e dove sono le foto di nudo che aspetto da giorni? :rotfl:



h1o ha detto:


> Ma si il discorso è maturo.
> Però insiste a parlare di tutto ciò che è successo .cosa che a me non interessa.
> Uno.
> Perché ne abbiamo già parlato troppo
> ...


Lasciala insistere non è una cosa importante. A volte userà il passato per ottenere qualcosa. Tu fai scivolare sui binari della tua indifferenza. Conta zero.


----------



## disincantata (1 Dicembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> Ma si il discorso è maturo.
> Però insiste a parlare di tutto ciò che è successo .cosa che a me non interessa.
> Uno.
> Perché ne abbiamo già parlato troppo
> ...



Sicuro
ne abbiate parlaoi troppo?
L'HAI lascita per 6 lunghi  mesi e con un bambino.....a me sembri immaturo.


----------



## h1o (9 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuro
> ne abbiate parlaoi troppo?
> L'HAI lascita per 6 lunghi  mesi e con un bambino.....a me sembri immaturo.


Mi sono preso le mie colpe.giustamente.

Poi che fai tu sbagli.
E mi sono anche li preso le mie colpe.giustamente.

Parti da zero.
Due persone diverse.
Che hanno sbagliato entrambi.
Da parte di entrambi si parla tanto .
E si decide di riprovare.
Io che faccio. 
Seguo il binario giusto.
Lei che fa sente l'altro.
Chi è più maturo?o cmq coerente?

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> Mi sono preso le mie colpe.giustamente.
> 
> Poi che fai tu sbagli.
> E mi sono anche li preso le mie colpe.giustamente.
> ...


Mi fai perdere la pazienza.
Le persone, nessuna eh, fa quello che vuoi, ti aspetti o pretendi tu in risposta a quello che, quando decidi tu, è il comportamento giusto.
Tu l’hai abbandonata per mesi e pensi che lei possa ricominciare come vuoi tu quando vuoi tu. Ma se lei vive diversamente le relazioni e ha sviluppato un attaccamento per chi le è stato vicino quando ne ha avuto bisogno, non è detto che possa recidere tutto perché ora tu sei disponibile e magari vuoi anche dettare le condizioni.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2017)

Tu la vuoi mettere su un piano di ragione/torto, ma non funziona così.
Devi considerare cosa volete entrambi l’uno dall’altro e vedere come incontrarsi.


----------



## h1o (11 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu la vuoi mettere su un piano di ragione/torto, ma non funziona così.
> Devi considerare cosa volete entrambi l’uno dall’altro e vedere come incontrarsi.


Ma cosa stai dicendo. Anche lei decide di riprovarci quando in realtà lei
mentre ci riprova a ricreare un. Rapporto. A iniziare da zero...(trombi con me. Mi cerchi mi baci perché era lei che faceva così è lo posso giurare su mio figlio)tutto qurato... mentre senti quell'altro di nascosto...e a casa  mia è NA GRANDE PRESA PER CULO .
Fatto sta.. è stato meglio così. Ora sto bene e ho CAPITO Delle cose dentro di me che non conoscevo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo. Anche lei decide di riprovarci quando in realtà lei
> mentre ci riprova a ricreare un. Rapporto. A iniziare da zero...(trombi con me. Mi cerchi mi baci perché era lei che faceva così è lo posso giurare su mio figlio)tutto qurato... mentre senti quell'altro di nascosto...e a casa  mia è NA GRANDE PRESA PER CULO .
> Fatto sta.. è stato meglio così. Ora sto bene e ho CAPITO Delle cose dentro di me che non conoscevo.


Di nuovo dici che ha torto.
Non dico che non sia vero.
Però se si vuole ricostruire è una piano sbagliato.
Comunque è vero che da tutto possiamo trarre insegnamento.


----------



## Rosarose (12 Dicembre 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> cmq rettifico non è un collega di lavoro. ma un cliente del suo lavoro.
> lei potrebbe vederlo in qualsiasi giorno a lavoro. o cmq la mattina al.solito bar dove tutti quegli degli uffici fanno colazione. insomma . lei lavora in una palazzina. lui sotto questa palazzina
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non ti devi fissare sul fatto che lo può vedere spesso, non è questo il punto.
Bisogna che aspetti, le dai fiducia... se una persona ti è entrata nel cuore an che se non la vedi la puoi cercare...
Datti una calmata frera la tua gelosia e aspetta


----------



## h1o (16 Dicembre 2017)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Non ti devi fissare sul fatto che lo può vedere spesso, non è questo il punto.
> Bisogna che aspetti, le dai fiducia... se una persona ti è entrata nel cuore an che se non la vedi la puoi cercare...
> Datti una calmata frera la tua gelosia e aspetta


guarda che non cè nessuna gelosia. a me mi altera la sua incoerenza


----------



## h1o (16 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di nuovo dici che ha torto.
> Non dico che non sia vero.
> Però se si vuole ricostruire è una piano sbagliato.
> Comunque è vero che da tutto possiamo trarre insegnamento.


ricostruire?ma da comune accordo abbiamo messo in vendita casa


----------



## h1o (2 Febbraio 2018)

cmq tutto sta andando benone. però diciamo è tutto un caso strano [emoji23]
ci sono novità nel senso. 
mica capisco i suoi atteggiamenti

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (2 Febbraio 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> cmq tutto sta andando benone. però diciamo è tutto un caso strano [emoji23]
> ci sono novità nel senso.
> mica capisco i suoi atteggiamenti
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Avete venduto casa?


----------



## Outdider (2 Febbraio 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> cmq tutto sta andando benone. però diciamo è tutto un caso strano [emoji23]
> ci sono novità nel senso.
> mica capisco i suoi atteggiamenti
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Facci fare due risate pure a noi.


----------



## h1o (2 Febbraio 2018)

stanno venendo acquirente però nada.
solo che lei dal dopo la befana.
mi fa improvvisatr a casa. dobbiamo parlare mi fa:
quel giorno me disse. 
ho paura tu no  hai paura?
io: perché paura di cosa
per la situazione è per il bimbo
io : un giorno capirà. mi spiace per quello che sta vivendo. ma bisogna pensare guardando avanti
poi lei mi dice tanto lo so che hai un altra. 
e domanda: è vero che ce l'hai?
gli rispondo cosa importa a te.
poi sicuro di vendere casa??
io ma sei matta?

lei non so se hai paura che vada via da qui vicino alla zona per il bimbo.o lei sia diventata ossessionata di me nel senso de solite le donne .vogliono tutto sotto controllo.
proprio una settimana fa davanti al pediatra per il piccolo siamo andati insieme.
si mette seduta accanto a me mentre aspattevamo. 
vede un capello lungo lo prende lo stira con le mani e fa:
mm non può essere mio..e aggiunge a no è del nostro bambino
e aggiungo l'alto giorno addirittura mentre stavo a petto nudo al bagno e lei era passata per un fantomatico documento lasciato. guarda attraverso alla porta socchiusa se dentro la doccia c'era qualcuno. e vi posso garantire che me ne so accorto.
ora non capisco lei cosa vuole.
bah

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (2 Febbraio 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> stanno venendo acquirente però nada.
> solo che lei dal dopo la befana.
> mi fa improvvisatr a casa. dobbiamo parlare mi fa:
> quel giorno me disse.
> ...


Sarà gelosa...e poi lei non ha il becchino?


----------



## h1o (2 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Sarà gelosa...e poi lei non ha il becchino?


o sai te?
adesso m'ha scritto su WhatsApp;

Ok notte. Avrei voluto k venissi anche tu con noi... la prima volta del bimbo sulla neve.

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (2 Febbraio 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> o sai te?
> adesso m'ha scritto su WhatsApp;
> 
> Ok notte. Avrei voluto k venissi anche tu con noi... la prima volta del bimbo sulla neve.
> ...


Ed invece chi ha portato?


----------



## h1o (3 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ed invece chi ha portato?


non ho capito

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## The guardian (3 Febbraio 2018)

scusate ho scritto un 3d un po lungo ogni tanto leggevo messaggio salvato ma al momento dell'invio non ero più loggato....come posso recuperare il messaggio?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> scusate ho scritto un 3d un po lungo ogni tanto leggevo messaggio salvato ma al momento dell'invio non ero più loggato....come posso recuperare il messaggio?


Non lo recuperi.
Perché non ti accada più devi cliccare “ricordami” al momento non del login.


----------



## Outdider (3 Febbraio 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> non ho capito
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Da come hai scritto mi hai fatto capire che lei è andata con un altro ed il bambino...e lei, nel messaggio, ti stava dicendo che saresti potuto andare tu, non l'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Da come hai scritto mi hai fatto capire che lei è andata con un altro ed il bambino...e lei, nel messaggio, ti stava dicendo che saresti potuto andare tu, non l'altro.


Lei rimpiange la condivisione di coppia/genitoriale di un momento bello del bambino.
Non so se significa anche un desiderio di ripristinarlo.


----------



## Outdider (3 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei rimpiange la condivisione di coppia/genitoriale di un momento bello del bambino.
> Non so se significa anche un desiderio di ripristinarlo.


Ma infatti io avrei interpretato in questa maniera


----------



## Outdider (3 Febbraio 2018)

A me pare che lei stia facendo di tutto per non far pesare al bimbo la divisione dei propri genitori.


----------



## h1o (8 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Da come hai scritto mi hai fatto capire che lei è andata con un altro ed il bambino...e lei, nel messaggio, ti stava dicendo che saresti potuto andare tu, non l'altro.


nono perché sta con i nostri amici in comune e dopo tutto sto macello. ovviamente se lo vede ancora .non se lo porta dietro

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (8 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei rimpiange la condivisione di coppia/genitoriale di un momento bello del bambino.
> Non so se significa anche un desiderio di ripristinarlo.


si ok. però mi lasciasse vivere la mia vita no? 
ora che sto male.connuna bronchite..me vuole fare la spesa. portare i medicinali.
diciamo che io voglio arrangiarmi da solo.

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> si ok. però mi lasciasse vivere la mia vita no?
> ora che sto male.connuna bronchite..me vuole fare la spesa. portare i medicinali.
> diciamo che io voglio arrangiarmi da solo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk



Se stai male, fatti aiutare,e' sempre la tua ex moglie e madre di tuo figlio, non c'e' nulla di male ad avere bisogno di aiuto.


----------



## h1o (8 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se stai male, fatti aiutare,e' sempre la tua ex moglie e madre di tuo figlio, non c'e' nulla di male ad avere bisogno di aiuto.


ma io sono sempre stato così. lontano dalla famiglia(i miei genitori)e da tutti.
sono un tipo solitario. voglio campare senza l'aiuto di nessuno. tutto qua. e vorrei un po' di rispetto. proprio perché je l'ho ribadito mille volte . 
poi che me viene a controlla nel bagno se c'è qualcuno è una cosa che non tollero

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (13 Febbraio 2018)

poi secondo voi è normale che mi dica di andare insieme a lei  e al bimbo...alla festa improvvisata in Puglia ??( compleanno sua zia)

secondo me no.

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (13 Febbraio 2018)

ecco ora ha esagerato per telefono. 
nervoso a mille.


Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Soloconilcuore (13 Febbraio 2018)

*!!!!!!!*

sei troppo sintetico, non si capisce cosa vuoi dire, scrivi poche parole ogni tot giorni, scusami è, ma cosi e difficile seguirti, lo dico per te.  ciao


----------



## h1o (13 Febbraio 2018)

Soloconilcuore ha detto:


> sei troppo sintetico, non si capisce cosa vuoi dire, scrivi poche parole ogni tot giorni, scusami è, ma cosi e difficile seguirti, lo dico per te.  ciao


si hai ragione.
adesso m'ha chiamato per sapere come era andata la vendita della casa( è venuta una coppia)
e con la scusa mha ricominciato a dire a ripetizione...se ero sicuro di venderla. e una volta venduta dove andassi
e ha finito in bellezza la.telefonata .dicendo se ero sicuro se da lei non voglio più niente. 
bah.
il nervoso

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Soloconilcuore (13 Febbraio 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> si hai ragione.
> adesso m'ha chiamato per sapere come era andata la vendita della casa( è venuta una coppia)
> e con la scusa mha ricominciato a dire a ripetizione...se ero sicuro di venderla. e una volta venduta dove andassi
> e ha finito in bellezza la.telefonata .dicendo se ero sicuro se da lei non voglio più niente.
> ...


tu sei deciso ? tu veramente vuoi separarti ? sei convinto di questa scelta? sai io percepisco dalle tue parole, e dal fatto che scrivi anche qui, tanto convinto non sei, questa e la mia impressione è.
io non capisco se tu la ami ancora o no, perche se non la ami, ok, vai avanti per la tua strada ma se tu provi ancora dei sentimenti, non prendere decisioni affrettate. un giorno potrai pentirti di aver venduto casa.


----------



## h1o (13 Febbraio 2018)

l'unica cosa che mi spiace è per il bimbo. perché lui non vuole che vado via da qua. e stop
di lei ormai ho detto fine
e se scrivo qua è perché mi piace confrontarmi.
e cmq siamo già separati da settembre.


Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Frithurik (13 Febbraio 2018)

Soloconilcuore ha detto:


> tu sei deciso ? tu veramente vuoi separarti ? sei convinto di questa scelta? sai io percepisco dalle tue parole, e dal fatto che scrivi anche qui, tanto convinto non sei, questa e la mia impressione è.
> io non capisco se tu la ami ancora o no, perche se non la ami, ok, vai avanti per la tua strada ma se tu provi ancora dei sentimenti, non prendere decisioni affrettate. un giorno potrai pentirti di aver venduto casa.


E tu !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soloconilcuore (13 Febbraio 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che mi spiace è per il bimbo. perché lui non vuole che vado via da qua. e stop
> di lei ormai ho detto fine
> e se scrivo qua è perché mi piace confrontarmi.
> e cmq siamo già separati da settembre.
> ...


questo e un confronto, non hai risposto alle mie domande.
un motivo in piu per tuo figlio cercare se e possibile ricostruire 
rispondi se vuoi alle domande che ho fatto nel altro post


----------



## Soloconilcuore (13 Febbraio 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> E tu !!!!!!!!!!


ti prego ! dai 
come stai ?


----------



## h1o (14 Febbraio 2018)

io? a me di lei non interessa più nulla. non la amo. 
è finita e basta. 
nessun ripensamento

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (14 Febbraio 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> io? a me di lei non interessa più nulla. non la amo.
> è finita e basta.
> nessun ripensamento
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Credo tu abbia le idee molto chiare...in bocca al lupo


----------



## h1o (14 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia le idee molto chiare...in bocca al lupo


crepi 

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (20 Marzo 2018)

ragazzi mi serve supporto/ aiuto 
io non ce la faccio più 

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> ragazzi mi serve supporto/ aiuto
> io non ce la faccio più
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


 cosa succede?


----------



## h1o (20 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa succede?


e non me fa vive la mia vita. racconto in breve.
il bimbo questo fine settimana deve stare con me.  che causa impegni sono due weekend che sta con lei...ma cmq stiamo in buoni rapporti...quando vogliamo vederlo ci sentiamo .. e ci organizziamo anche se non è il  proprio turno di stare col bimbo.....
già gli ho detto che probabilmente andiamo da mi madre,io e il bimbo.... e dormo la sabato sera. e forse  andiamo anche  al cinema.....
e lei subito :
posso venire anch'io?
io ovviamente ma sei matta?
e lei:
io non voglio stare sola. sto male.
ma tu cucini ?mi fa lei.
io rispondo si.ovviamente.
Lei controbatte:
io sto male ..non ho voglia di fare nulla...
manco cucinare. e sabato voglio venire anch'io...perché non voglio stare sola...
ma stiamo scherzando???
a Pasquetta già m'ha chiesto...giorni fa..... se vado anchio con lei e il bimbo..
forse sbaglierò io.. ma io non voglio stare in sua compagnia.anche se ci sono amici in comune in questi eventi...
spero di essere stato chiaro

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (20 Marzo 2018)

e adesso per farmi sentire in colpa.
 del rifiuto. m'ha scritto su WhatsApp...
non ceno che ho vomitato.
come mi dovrei comportare?

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (20 Marzo 2018)

Accontentala ....


----------



## h1o (20 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Accontentala ....


ma che dici...

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> e non me fa vive la mia vita. racconto in breve.
> il bimbo questo fine settimana deve stare con me.  che causa impegni sono due weekend che sta con lei...ma cmq stiamo in buoni rapporti...quando vogliamo vederlo ci sentiamo .. e ci organizziamo anche se non è il  proprio turno di stare col bimbo.....
> già gli ho detto che probabilmente andiamo da mi madre,io e il bimbo.... e dormo la sabato sera. e forse  andiamo anche  al cinema.....
> e lei subito :
> ...





h1o ha detto:


> e adesso per farmi sentire in colpa.
> del rifiuto. m'ha scritto su WhatsApp...
> non ceno che ho vomitato.
> come mi dovrei comportare?
> ...


Scusa ma ti è chiaro cosa vuoi da questa donna? E ti è chiaro cosa vuole lei da te?
Perchè per davvero, sembrate in un tiramolla continuo.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Marzo 2018)

Fate i genitori


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> e adesso per farmi sentire in colpa.
> del rifiuto. m'ha scritto su WhatsApp...
> non ceno che ho vomitato.
> come mi dovrei comportare?
> ...


ignora con educazione


----------



## Lara3 (20 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché mai dovrebbe essere svalutato un uomo che svolge attività domestiche e non una donna che fa le stesse cose?


Infatti...
 È possibile trovare un uomo che sa fare BENE le faccende domestiche ed è più UOMO di molti altri.
Anzi... fare qualcosa in casa rende l’uomo più erotico.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fai perdere la pazienza.
> Le persone, nessuna eh, fa quello che vuoi, ti aspetti o pretendi tu in risposta a quello che, quando decidi tu, è il comportamento giusto.
> Tu l’hai abbandonata per mesi e pensi che lei possa ricominciare come vuoi tu quando vuoi tu. Ma se lei vive diversamente le relazioni e ha sviluppato un attaccamento per chi le è stato vicino quando ne ha avuto bisogno, non è detto che possa recidere tutto perché ora tu sei disponibile e magari vuoi anche dettare le condizioni.


Perfettamente d’accordo.
Boh ... non capisco cosa vuole adesso da lei.
Un abbandono è una cosa grave, qualcosa TU hai rotto in questo matrimonio/ convivenza.
Tutto quello che critichi di lei ... sono piccolezze in confronto a quello che hai fatto tu. Io questa donna la vedo disperata e fragile.... 
Ma ti metti pure a criticare che ti vuole aiutare quando sei malato ?


----------



## Outdider (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perfettamente d’accordo.
> Boh ... non capisco cosa vuole adesso da lei.
> Un abbandono è una cosa grave, qualcosa TU hai rotto in questo matrimonio/ convivenza.
> Tutto quello che critichi di lei ... sono piccolezze in confronto a quello che hai fatto tu. Io questa donna la vedo disperata e fragile....
> Ma ti metti pure a criticare che ti vuole aiutare quando sei malato ?


Ma hailetto la storia?


----------



## h1o (21 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Fate i genitori


quello che dico io.

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## farmer (21 Marzo 2018)

Accontentala. .....cerca di capire cosa vuole da te, può darsi che abbia veramente bisogno di aiuto, è pur sempre la madre di tuo figlio e quando avevi bisogno tu, lei si è prestata. ......adesso lei si vede/sente ancora con il tipo?


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io ho lo stesso identico problema: faccio una marea di cose, mi spacco il didietro in casa, ma alla fine non ho mai fatto abbastanza. O non abbastanza bene.
> Purtroppo sono tutte così, più fai e peggio è.
> Sai perché? Perché noi non siamo donne: le pulizie in casa non sapremo mai farle bene come loro, eccezioni a parte ovviamente. Così come difficilmente una donna parcheggerá bene una macchina come fa un uomo.
> Non solo: l'uomo parcheggia con non chalance, la donna fatica di bestia. Il contrario con le pulizie in casa o con la cura dei figli piccoli.
> ...


Io in casa e con i figli faccio di tutto e di piu...sono l invidia delle sue amiche e odiato dai mariti. Eppure i litigi erano sempre per critiche su come fare le cose di casa. Non sai la rabbia.per aver scoperto che il suo nervosismo era per la famosa mostrizzazione. Tiri le somme e ti senti un grandissimo cogl...ps sul fare le cosecose meglio o peggio non concordo...È che sono spocchiose e nella critica ritrovano lo scettro della reginetta di casa.


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Marzo 2018)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che se un uomo è bravo a fare le faccende di casa e ad accudire i figli,è più esposto al pericolo di essere tradito?
> Secondo me ci sono mille esempi di bravi casalinghi e mammi che non sono stati traditi....


Per me si. Mia esperienza.porta a dire questo. Perché il tradimento ha.la radice anche nel sentirsi sicuri dell altro...e.un bravo marito da sicurezza ..e sei portata a prenderti una vacanza...poi un marito che fa tanto ti crea piu libertà....infine nel tradimento cerchi il maschio travolgente...mentre un marito che fa faccende ti sembra più ''femminile''....e ti fa anche sentire offesa nell essere reginetta...a me diceva non mi sentivo apprezzata!


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma hailetto la storia?


Confesso che non ho avuto la pazienza di leggere tutto in quanto già dal poco che ho letto mi è sembrata una storia assurda; dopo un abbandono o si chiariscono bene le cose oppure tutto finito. Tornare a casa come se non fosse successo niente... sperando che l’altro dimentichi e perdoni .... non, non è possibile.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> sperando che l’altro dimentichi e perdoni .... non, non è possibile.


.. chi visse sperando morì non si può dire.. (Litfiba - El Diablo)


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io in casa e con i figli faccio di tutto e di piu...sono l invidia delle sue amiche e odiato dai mariti. Eppure i litigi erano sempre per critiche su come fare le cose di casa. Non sai la rabbia.per aver scoperto che il suo nervosismo era per la famosa mostrizzazione. Tiri le somme e ti senti un grandissimo cogl...ps sul fare le cosecose meglio o peggio non concordo...È che sono spocchiose e nella critica ritrovano lo scettro della reginetta di casa.


Non puoi fare una regola: marito che aiuta in casa = marito non più interessante 
Dipende dal contesto. Io ti posso assicurare che un uomo che aiuta in casa ( molto) può essere molto , ma molto interessante. È come una specie di protezione per la donna sentirsi dire “ lascia stare, faccio io”, oppure spostare le cose pesanti, sistemare la cucina. Ti senti protetta, lui lo vedi forte.
Scusate, ma io non vedo niente di macho in un uomo che non sa cuocere un uovo. Vedo in lui solo un mammone che non sa arrangiarsi. 
Mi spiace per tutte le belle cose che fai in casa e che non sono apprezzate, non è la tua colpa, non è la colpa delle donne, è solamente la colpa di tua moglie. Apprezzerà quando non avrà più questa fortuna.
buona giornata


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io in casa e con i figli faccio di tutto e di piu...sono l invidia delle sue amiche e odiato dai mariti. Eppure i litigi erano sempre per critiche su come fare le cose di casa. Non sai la rabbia.per aver scoperto che il suo nervosismo era per la famosa mostrizzazione. Tiri le somme e ti senti un grandissimo cogl...ps sul fare le cosecose meglio o peggio non concordo...È che *sono spocchiose e* *nella critica ritrovano lo scettro della reginetta di casa.*


:up:
Compreso il genere...


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me si. Mia esperienza.porta a dire questo. Perché il tradimento ha.la radice anche nel sentirsi sicuri dell altro...e.un bravo marito da sicurezza ..e sei portata a prenderti una vacanza...poi un marito che fa tanto ti crea piu libertà....*infine nel tradimento cerchi il maschio travolgente*...mentre un marito che fa faccende ti sembra più ''femminile''....e ti fa anche sentire offesa nell essere reginetta...a me diceva non mi sentivo apprezzata!


E' il discorso che portavo avanti l'altro giorno sui ruoli.
Alla fine nella parità che in molte coppie è sopraggiunta grazie a una femminilizzazione del maschio e a una mascolinizzazione della donna (entrambi hanno adottato componenti che erano caratteristica dei ruoli dell'altro sesso nelle generazioni precedenti) viene a mancare proprio quell'aspetto marcatamente specifico e proprio del sesso di appartenenza che è estremamente seduttivo.
E' una considerazione che vale anche per noi uomini, che siamo ugualmente più attratti da donne che mostrino caratteristiche che noi valutiamo come femminili e che come conseguenza indiretta sanno anche farci sentire più "uomini".
Si può fare a meno di questa reciproca ricerca di "autostima di genere"?
Un tempo credevo di sì, che la parità dei ruoli fosse un ideale a cui tendere e creasse coppie più stabili.
Ora sono convinto del contrario.
Il problema è che comunque le caratteristiche di una persona non sono invariabili con il tempo e gli eventi.


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non puoi fare una regola: marito che aiuta in casa = marito non più interessante
> Dipende dal contesto. Io ti posso assicurare che un uomo che aiuta in casa ( molto) può essere molto , ma molto interessante. È come una specie di protezione per la donna sentirsi dire “ lascia stare, faccio io”, oppure spostare le cose pesanti, sistemare la cucina. *Ti senti protetta*, lui lo vedi forte.
> Scusate, ma io non vedo niente di macho in un uomo che non sa cuocere un uovo. Vedo in lui solo un mammone che non sa arrangiarsi.
> Mi spiace per tutte le belle cose che fai in casa e che non sono apprezzate, non è la tua colpa, non è la colpa delle donne, è solamente la colpa di tua moglie. Apprezzerà quando non avrà più questa fortuna.
> buona giornata


E nel momento in cui questa sensazione non la dovessi più sentire, cosa faresti?
Per esempio, se quell'uomo accogliente e protettivo dovesse avere un problema, riusciresti ad accettare di non sentirti più protetta da lui?
Per quanto tempo?


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non puoi fare una regola: marito che aiuta in casa = marito non più interessante
> Dipende dal contesto. Io ti posso assicurare che un uomo che aiuta in casa ( molto) può essere molto , ma molto interessante. È come una specie di protezione per la donna sentirsi dire “ lascia stare, faccio io”, oppure spostare le cose pesanti, sistemare la cucina. Ti senti protetta, lui lo vedi forte.
> Scusate, ma io non vedo niente di macho in un uomo che non sa cuocere un uovo. Vedo in lui solo un mammone che non sa arrangiarsi.
> Mi spiace per tutte le belle cose che fai in casa e che non sono apprezzate, non è la tua colpa, non è la colpa delle donne, è solamente la colpa di tua moglie. Apprezzerà quando non avrà più questa fortuna.
> buona giornata


Dopo la vacanza, ha capito e sta capendo sempre di più...non mi perdera perché la amo e lei idem,...ha avuto un periodo folle ..e ne paghiamo le conseguenze.


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' il discorso che portavo avanti l'altro giorno sui ruoli.
> Alla fine nella parità che in molte coppie è sopraggiunta grazie a una femminilizzazione del maschio e a una mascolinizzazione della donna (entrambi hanno adottato componenti che erano caratteristica dei ruoli dell'altro sesso nelle generazioni precedenti) viene a mancare proprio quell'aspetto marcatamente specifico e proprio del sesso di appartenenza che è estremamente seduttivo.
> E' una considerazione che vale anche per noi uomini, che siamo ugualmente più attratti da donne che mostrino caratteristiche che noi valutiamo come femminili e che come conseguenza indiretta sanno anche farci sentire più "uomini".
> Si può fare a meno di questa reciproca ricerca di "autostima di genere"?
> ...


Quotissimo


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E nel momento in cui questa sensazione non la dovessi più sentire, cosa faresti?
> Per esempio, se quell'uomo accogliente e protettivo dovesse avere un problema, riusciresti ad accettare di non sentirti più protetta da lui?
> Per quanto tempo?


Un tempo circoscritto, se supera l'anno vuol dire che ha cambiato comportamento e non si torna più indietro. E' necessario in quel caso fare i conti con quella nuova realtà.
A me piace molto come [MENTION=5325]disincantata[/MENTION] descrive ancora  il marito.


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un tempo circoscritto, se supera l'anno vuol dire che ha cambiato comportamento e non si torna più indietro. E' necessario in quel caso fare i conti con quella nuova realtà.
> A me piace molto come @_disincantata_ descrive ancora  il marito.


Il problema è quello di associare al proprio partner un ruolo che pone alla base soprattutto il suo essere utile.
Un partner che è apprezzato perché  fa i mestieri di casa nel momento in cui perde questa sua utilità (anche a seguito di una malattia) cosa diventa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è quello di associare al proprio partner un ruolo che pone alla base soprattutto il suo essere utile.
> Un partner che è apprezzato perché  fa i mestieri di casa nel momento in cui perde questa sua utilità (anche a seguito di una malattia) cosa diventa?


io non mi riferisco all'utilità stile colf.
Mi riferisco a un partner presente, io non mi tiro indietro nel mio ruolo di donna di casa, ma se oggi sono stanca mi aiuti. Non che sei stanco anche tu e vai a dormire mentre io continuo le faccende.
Una collaborazione di integrazione, nei bisogni famigliari, dove in un certo momento io ho difficoltà.
Attenzione e cura verso di me.
Per cui il problema della malattia, per me non si pone , in quel momento lui avrà bisogno di me.

Il vero problema è quando i partner stanno benissimo e non vogliono condividere il peso del lavoro famigliare. Questo intendo.


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io non mi riferisco all'utilità stile colf.
> Mi riferisco a un partner presente, io non mi tiro indietro nel mio ruolo di donna di casa, ma se oggi sono stanca mi aiuti. Non che sei stanco anche tu e vai a dormire mentre io continuo le faccende.
> Una collaborazione di integrazione, nei bisogni famigliari, dove in un certo momento io ho difficoltà.
> Attenzione e cura verso di me.
> ...


Questo è più che comprensibile.  E' anche una dimostrazione di amore, o comunque, di affetto.
Un po' diverso però da quanto espresso da Lara3.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non puoi fare una regola: marito che aiuta in casa = marito non più interessante
> Dipende dal contesto. Io ti posso assicurare che un uomo che aiuta in casa ( molto) può essere molto , ma molto interessante. È come una specie di protezione per la donna sentirsi dire “ lascia stare, faccio io”, oppure spostare le cose pesanti, sistemare la cucina. Ti senti protetta, lui lo vedi forte.
> Scusate, ma io non vedo niente di macho in un uomo che non sa cuocere un uovo. Vedo in lui solo un mammone che non sa arrangiarsi.
> Mi spiace per tutte le belle cose che fai in casa e che non sono apprezzate, non è la tua colpa, non è la colpa delle donne, è solamente la colpa di tua moglie. Apprezzerà quando non avrà più questa fortuna.
> buona giornata





danny ha detto:


> Questo è più che comprensibile.  E' anche una dimostrazione di amore, o comunque, di affetto.
> Un po' diverso però da quanto espresso da Lara3.


 a me non sembra, se ti riferisci a questo post


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me non sembra, se ti riferisci a questo post


Io ho colto un "mi attrae perché sa essere forte e protettivo aiutandomi nel lavori di casa".
Ok, posso anche essere d'accordo, ma la questione è: l'attrazione è presente solo fino a quando queste esigenze sono soddisfatte?
Una visione opposta ce l'hai nelle "Particelle elementari" di Hoellebecq. Lui è attratto da Christine finché lei è in grado di corrispondere esattamente alle sue esigenze, nel momento in cui perde l'uso delle gambe se ne allontana spingendola al suicidio https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_particelle_elementari
Senza arrivare a questi estremi, io penso che dovrebbe essere l'amore e il rispetto verso la persona amata a spingere spontaneamente ad aiutarla nelle incombenze quotidiane, non l'assunzione di un ruolo stereotipato o la possibilità di essere più o meno attraente.
Semplicemente se tu te ne freghi di chi hai accanto, e ti dimostri puntualmente egoista, non ami.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho colto un "mi attrae perché sa essere forte e protettivo aiutandomi nel lavori di casa".
> Ok, posso anche essere d'accordo, ma la questione è: l'attrazione è presente solo fino a quando queste esigenze sono soddisfatte?
> Una visione opposta ce l'hai nelle "Particelle elementari" di Hoellebecq. Lui è attratto da Christine finché lei è in grado di corrispondere esattamente alle sue esigenze, nel momento in cui perde l'uso delle gambe se ne allontana spingendola al suicidio https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_particelle_elementari
> Senza arrivare a questi estremi, io penso che dovrebbe essere l'amore e il rispetto verso la persona amata a spingere spontaneamente ad aiutarla nelle incombenze quotidiane, non l'assunzione di un ruolo stereotipato o la possibilità di essere più o meno attraente.
> ...


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io non mi riferisco all'utilità stile colf.
> Mi riferisco a un partner presente, io non mi tiro indietro nel mio ruolo di donna di casa, ma se oggi sono stanca mi aiuti. Non che sei stanco anche tu e vai a dormire mentre io continuo le faccende.
> Una collaborazione di integrazione, nei bisogni famigliari, dove in un certo momento io ho difficoltà.
> Attenzione e cura verso di me.
> ...


D’accordo con te


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho colto un "mi attrae perché sa essere forte e protettivo aiutandomi nel lavori di casa".
> Ok, posso anche essere d'accordo, ma la questione è: l'attrazione è presente solo fino a quando queste esigenze sono soddisfatte?
> Una visione opposta ce l'hai nelle "Particelle elementari" di Hoellebecq. Lui è attratto da Christine finché lei è in grado di corrispondere esattamente alle sue esigenze, nel momento in cui perde l'uso delle gambe se ne allontana spingendola al suicidio https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_particelle_elementari
> Senza arrivare a questi estremi, io penso che dovrebbe essere l'amore e il rispetto verso la persona amata a spingere spontaneamente ad aiutarla nelle incombenze quotidiane, non l'assunzione di un ruolo stereotipato o la possibilità di essere più o meno attraente.
> Semplicemente se tu te ne freghi di chi hai accanto, e ti dimostri puntualmente egoista, non ami.


Io mi riferivo alla situazione in cui entrambi sono sani e la divisione dei compiti significa rispetto per l’altro. 
Se uno dei due è malato è ovvio che l’altro deve accudirlo, altrimenti dove è l’amore ?


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo alla situazione in cui entrambi sono sani e la divisione dei compiti significa rispetto per l’altro.
> Se uno dei due è malato *è ovvio* che l’altro deve accudirlo, altrimenti *dove è l’amore* ?


Non è tanto ovvio, proprio perché la presenza dell'amore non è mai scontata in una coppia.
E questa assenza emerge proprio quando i bisogni non vengono più soddisfatti.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E nel momento in cui questa sensazione non la dovessi più sentire, cosa faresti?
> Per esempio, se quell'uomo accogliente e protettivo dovesse avere un problema, riusciresti ad accettare di non sentirti più protetta da lui?
> Per quanto tempo?


Se quel uomo dovesse essere malato toccherebbe alla sua donna ad accudirlo, nel nome dell’amore e anche di riconoscenza per una persona che a sua volta ha dimostrato il suo amore, anche partecipando alla divisione dei compiti in casa. Solo una persona spietata girerebbe le spalle ad un uomo in queste condizioni.


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esatto, è sempre quello che ho pensato @_danny_
> Quindi , come agire in questi frangenti?
> Se rimproveri, e mal volentieri vieni anche aiutato, cosa accade nella coppia?
> Queste domande me le sono sempre poste, e per il bene della famiglia ho chinato la testa e mi sono sobbarcata tutto.
> Ma ne vale la pena? Cosa accade ai sentimenti quando ti riconosci in questa situazione?


Nel momento in cui riesci ad accorgerti che chi hai accanto è un egoista probabilmente anche i tuoi sentimenti si sono affievoliti.
L'amore prevede una certa componente di sacrificio utile a garantire il benessere dell'altro: per anni questa componente impedisce di comprendere la natura egoistica del rapporto che attua chi sta con noi. 
La consapevolezza emerge col distacco che segue a un raffreddamento dei propri sentimenti.
Cosa fare?
Bella domanda.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' il discorso che portavo avanti l'altro giorno sui ruoli.
> Alla fine nella parità che in molte coppie è sopraggiunta grazie a una femminilizzazione del maschio e a una mascolinizzazione della donna (entrambi hanno adottato componenti che erano caratteristica dei ruoli dell'altro sesso nelle generazioni precedenti) viene a mancare proprio quell'aspetto marcatamente specifico e proprio del sesso di appartenenza che è estremamente seduttivo.
> E' una considerazione che vale anche per noi uomini, che siamo ugualmente più attratti da donne che mostrino caratteristiche che noi valutiamo come femminili e che come conseguenza indiretta sanno anche farci sentire più "uomini".
> Si può fare a meno di questa reciproca ricerca di "autostima di genere"?
> ...


Secondo me sei sempre stato della seconda opinione, anche se non consapevole.
”compagno in piazza, fascista a casa”:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

*Aiutare*

*Aiutare*?
Ma non si abita insieme, non si usano gli abiti e la biancheria entrambi? Non si mangia e si sporcano piatti e cucina entrambi?

Sappiate che se divento calva mi dovrete pagare la parrucca!


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me sei sempre stato della seconda opinione, anche se non consapevole.
> ”compagno in piazza, fascista a casa”:carneval:


Magari.
Avrei fatto scelte diverse.
Non basandomi sull'amore, intendo.
Più utili a me, sicuramente più egoiste.
E non sarei sicuramente qui.

PS. Compagno in piazza fascista in casa è uno slogan. E un po' superato. Porta sempre alle regole e a definire ruoli e categorie, ma non spiega nulla dei sentimenti e dei rapporti.


----------



## h1o (21 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Accontentala. .....cerca di capire cosa vuole da te, può darsi che abbia veramente bisogno di aiuto, è pur sempre la madre di tuo figlio e quando avevi bisogno tu, lei si è prestata. ......adesso lei si vede/sente ancora con il tipo?


lei non dice niente ma per vie traverse lo so che si sentono tutti i giorni. ma probabilmente si vedono anche. [emoji23]

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non puoi fare una regola: marito che aiuta in casa = marito non più interessante
> Dipende dal contesto. Io ti posso assicurare che un uomo che aiuta in casa ( molto) può essere molto , ma molto interessante. È come una specie di protezione per la donna sentirsi dire “ lascia stare, faccio io”, oppure spostare le cose pesanti, sistemare la cucina. Ti senti protetta, lui lo vedi forte.
> Scusate, ma io non vedo niente di macho in un uomo che non sa cuocere un uovo. Vedo in lui solo un mammone che non sa arrangiarsi.
> Mi spiace per tutte le belle cose che fai in casa e che non sono apprezzate, non è la tua colpa, non è la colpa delle donne, è solamente la colpa di tua moglie. Apprezzerà quando non avrà più questa fortuna.
> buona giornata


infatti ho trovato una donna che ha apprezzato me. 4 giorni ai fornelli sono stato. e lei a sistemare casa. 

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è quello di associare al proprio partner un ruolo che pone alla base soprattutto il suo essere utile.
> Un partner che è apprezzato perché  fa i mestieri di casa nel momento in cui perde questa sua utilità (anche a seguito di una malattia) cosa diventa?


Un partner apprezzato non perché fa le cose in casa, ma perché fa anche delle cose in casa, che significa che l’importa di te, che non va a dormire mentre tu sei ancora a pulire a mezzanotte...
aiutare in casa significa che l’importa di te.
Ed aprezzare un uomo così lo si fa per sempre, non c’è una scadenza


----------



## Outdider (21 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io non mi riferisco all'utilità stile colf.
> Mi riferisco a un partner presente, io non mi tiro indietro nel mio ruolo di donna di casa, ma se oggi sono stanca mi aiuti. Non che sei stanco anche tu e vai a dormire mentre io continuo le faccende.
> Una collaborazione di integrazione, nei bisogni famigliari, dove in un certo momento io ho difficoltà.
> Attenzione e cura verso di me.
> ...


Sono molto d'accordo con te


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> infatti ho trovato una donna che ha apprezzato me. 4 giorni ai fornelli sono stato. e lei a sistemare casa.
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non ho capito


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Un partner apprezzato non perché fa le cose in casa, ma perché fa anche delle cose in casa, che significa che l’importa di te, che non va a dormire mentre tu sei ancora a pulire a mezzanotte...
> aiutare in casa significa che l’importa di te.
> Ed aprezzare un uomo così lo si fa per sempre, non c’è una scadenza


Ecco, così mi trovi d'accordo.
Ed è esattamente il mio pensiero.
Vale anche per le donne, ovviamente (per uscire dallo stereotipo della donne che fanno solo loro tante cose e per entrare nella realtà che è anche quella di tante che non alzano un dito per aiutarti).
Perché senza stare tanto a fare sofismi, aiutare è la vera espressione d'amore e sacrificarsi il giusto per il bene altrui vale più di tante parole d'amore.
E che torna a quel "non si può volere tutto" di cui abbiamo già parlato. 
Che vuol significare proprio questo: vedere nell'altro non un dispensar di servizi, ma una persona alla quale donare un po' di noi ogni giorno.


----------



## h1o (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non ho capito


nel senso mi sto frequentando con una donna che apprezzo di me tutto e diciamo. che manco sento il bisogno che lei mi chieda le cose. ho sempre odiato cucinare e per lei lo faccio in automatico. diciamo ci completiamo moltissimo. 
e chi mi dice "fai contenta la tua ex"
forse chi sto frequentando ora..non è contenta che la mia ex si comporti in questo modo.

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> *nel senso mi sto frequentando con una donna che apprezza di me tutto e diciamo. che manco sento il bisogno che lei mi chieda le cose*. ho sempre odiato cucinare e *per lei* lo faccio in automatico. diciamo ci completiamo moltissimo.
> e chi mi dice "fai contenta la tua ex"
> forse chi sto frequentando ora..non è contenta che la mia ex si comporti in questo modo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


:up:


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> nel senso mi sto frequentando con una donna che apprezzo di me tutto e diciamo. che manco sento il bisogno che lei mi chieda le cose. ho sempre odiato cucinare e per lei lo faccio in automatico. diciamo ci completiamo moltissimo.
> e chi mi dice "fai contenta la tua ex"
> forse chi sto frequentando ora..non è contenta che la mia ex si comporti in questo modo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma allora se tu hai conosciuto un’altra donna che ti piace perché ti da fastidio che la tua ex abbia qualcuno ?


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> nel senso mi sto frequentando con una donna che apprezzo di me tutto e diciamo. che manco sento il bisogno che lei mi chieda le cose. ho sempre odiato cucinare e per lei lo faccio in automatico. diciamo ci completiamo moltissimo.
> e chi mi dice "fai contenta la tua ex"
> forse chi sto frequentando ora..non è contenta che la mia ex si comporti in questo modo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non sapevo che stai in compagnia.


----------



## h1o (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma allora se tu hai conosciuto un’altra donna che ti piace perché ti da fastidio che la tua ex abbia qualcuno ?


do sta scritto che me da fastidio?

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> do sta scritto che me da fastidio?
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Boh... io così ho capito.
E da tanto che conosci la new ?


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un tempo circoscritto, se supera l'anno vuol dire che ha cambiato comportamento e non si torna più indietro. E' necessario in quel caso fare i conti con quella nuova realtà.
> A me piace molto come @_disincantata_ descrive ancora  il marito.


E come descrive disincantata il suo marito ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E come descrive disincantata il suo marito ?


un vero galantuomo, attento, disponibile


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2018)

Noi ci affanniamo a tentare di descrivere come dovrebbe essere una coppia.
Definiamo modalità, regole, necessità.
Ma una coppia non è solo il rispetto di un patto, l'asservimento a una visione paritaria dei generi, il soddisfacimento dei bisogni, l'appagamento di sé e il raggiungimento del benessere: queste cose sono eventualmente solo la conseguenza.
Come pure non è neppure un sacrificio o un atto filantropico nei confronti di una persone.
La coppia nasce e si sviluppa dalla disposizione amorevole verso un'altra persona.
Una disposizione che ci rende naturalmente e spontaneamente fedeli, generosi, altruisti, disponibili al sacrificio, alla tolleranza, al rispetto delle regole.
Senza questa condizione di base, quando la coppia ingloba persone egoiste che antepongono sé stesse alla coppia, tutto è destinato a diventare una ricerca sterile di codifiche e una pretesa di regole che inevitabilmente vengono disattesi, una lotta di poteri interna in cui ognuno dei due elementi cerca di dominare o di non essere schiacciato e genera perpetua insoddisfazione.


----------



## h1o (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Boh... io così ho capito.
> E da tanto che conosci la new ?


hai  capito male.
ripeto le cose che ho detto alle x la.scprsa settimana:
inutile guardarci dietro. non eravamo fatti per stare insieme. e stop .bisogna guardare avanti pensando al bene del  bimbo.
e inutile che lei ribatte sul discorso :
perché mi tratti male ...già ti sei scordato tutti gli anni insieme.
perché il suo trattarla male sta per:
1)invece di rispondere a una sua chiamata telefonica con"pronto" dico " che c'è?"
2) non fare la pasquetta con lei e il bimbo.
3) qualche settimana fa mentre andavo in giro per centro commerciale. il bimbo voleva mangiare sushi. lei è dovuta piombare a cena con noi. quando io ..non voglio piu rapporti con lei.... perché come  ho spiegato a lei....il bimbo per quanto gli possa dire che mamma e papà non stanno più insieme ...ci spera sempre. e illuderlo in qualcosa di sbagliato. non mi va. e non è giusto.
4) mi da fastidio perché io voglio ricrearli una vita nuova sui miei sbagli che m'hanno fatto capire un sacco di cose.
e lei sta sempre la a controllarmi.
sto weekend sono stato fuori con questa nuova donna. lei vuole sapere a tutti i costi dove sono stato. quando non sono cose che le riguardano.

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> hai  capito male.
> ripeto le cose che ho detto alle x la.scprsa settimana:
> inutile guardarci dietro. non eravamo fatti per stare insieme. e stop .bisogna guardare avanti pensando al bene del  bimbo.
> e inutile che lei ribatte sul discorso :
> ...


Gelosa[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> hai  capito male.
> ripeto le cose che ho detto alle x la.scprsa settimana:
> inutile guardarci dietro. non eravamo fatti per stare insieme. e stop .bisogna guardare avanti pensando al bene del  bimbo.
> e inutile che lei ribatte sul discorso :
> ...


si sente sola .
In mancanza di altro vai bene tu e il figlio.
Il giorno che avrà un nuovo compagno prenderà il largo


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Noi ci affanniamo a tentare di descrivere come dovrebbe essere una coppia.
> Definiamo modalità, regole, necessità.
> Ma una coppia non è solo il rispetto di un patto, l'asservimento a una visione paritaria dei generi, il soddisfacimento dei bisogni, l'appagamento di sé e il raggiungimento del benessere: queste cose sono eventualmente solo la conseguenza.
> Come pure non è neppure un sacrificio o un atto filantropico nei confronti di una persone.
> ...


 ci si adatta. una persona egoistica nella coppia è motivo di separazione?


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si sente sola .
> In mancanza di altro vai bene tu e il figlio.
> Il giorno che avrà un nuovo compagno prenderà il largo


Se sta così forse forse ....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Magari.
> Avrei fatto scelte diverse.
> Non basandomi sull'amore, intendo.
> Più utili a me, sicuramente più egoiste.
> ...


Spiega molto bene, invece.
Si possono combattere le ingiustizie nella società e perpetuarle a casa.
Lo so che non è il tuo caso, ma potrebbe esserlo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se sta così forse forse ....


cosa forse?


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa forse?


Forse vorrebbe tentare un riavvicinamento..


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Forse vorrebbe tentare un riavvicinamento..


 ripeto se è sola tutto fa brodo, Bisogna vedere se l'eventuale rientro della fiamma manderebbe tutto a ......un'altra volta


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ripeto se è sola tutto fa brodo, Bisogna vedere se l'eventuale rientro della fiamma manderebbe tutto a ......un'altra volta


Ma se è sempre in contatto con la fiamma ... Così dice H1o


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiega molto bene, invece.
> *Si possono combattere le ingiustizie nella società e perpetuarle a casa.
> *Lo so che non è il tuo caso, ma potrebbe esserlo.


Piuttosto:
Si possono avanzare rivendicazioni di parte nella società e gestire analoghe situazioni di spartizione del potere a casa.
Non si mai troppo diversi nella società rispetto a come ci si comporta stando in coppia. Se questo accade è interessante comprendere dove sta la finzione.
Secondo la mia opinione personale, tante palesate dichiarazioni di lotta alle ingiustizie sono un mezzo per fare carriera in determinati ambiti politici e affini alla politica, insomma nascondono interessi personali. Da prendere con le pinze, esattamente come tante coppie all'apparenza perfette.


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci si adatta. una persona egoistica nella coppia è motivo di separazione?


No, se ci si adatta e si trova la cosa tutto sommato sopportabile.
Anche perché non credo siano poche le persona egoiste in giro.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Piuttosto:
> Si possono avanzare rivendicazioni di parte nella società e gestire analoghe situazioni di spartizione del potere a casa.
> Non si mai troppo diversi nella società rispetto a come ci si comporta stando in coppia. Se questo accade è interessante comprendere dove sta la finzione.
> Secondo la mia opinione personale, tante palesate dichiarazioni di lotta alle ingiustizie sono un mezzo per fare carriera in determinati ambiti politici e affini alla politica, insomma nascondono interessi personali. Da prendere con le pinze, esattamente come tante coppie all'apparenza perfette.


È quello che dicevo.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un vero galantuomo, attento, disponibile


Ops ... che bello ! Dopo quanti anni insieme ? E perché lei è qui ? Un riassunto please!


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Noi ci affanniamo a tentare di descrivere come dovrebbe essere una coppia.
> Definiamo modalità, regole, necessità.
> Ma una coppia non è solo il rispetto di un patto, l'asservimento a una visione paritaria dei generi, il soddisfacimento dei bisogni, l'appagamento di sé e il raggiungimento del benessere: queste cose sono eventualmente solo la conseguenza.
> Come pure non è neppure un sacrificio o un atto filantropico nei confronti di una persone.
> ...


D’accordo


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ops ... che bello ! Dopo quanti anni insieme ? E perché lei è qui ? Un riassunto please!


Disincantata!!! Racconta di questo uomo troppo bello per essere vero !


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma se è sempre in contatto con la fiamma ... Così dice H1o


ma se lei si sta riavvicinando mi sa tanto che la fiamma non è molto disponibile


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ops ... che bello ! Dopo quanti anni insieme ? E perché lei è qui ? Un riassunto please!


 lui si è smarrito dietro una ragazzetta,


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lui si è smarrito dietro una ragazzetta,


 allora lui era troppo disponibile


----------



## disincantata (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Disincantata!!! Racconta di questo uomo troppo bello per essere vero !



Perche' non e' generoso solo in  casa, e piace molto alle donne. Con una, giovane giovane, non ha resistito ahahahah. Dopo 35 anni di matrimonio, ma e' durata pure 5 anni, perche' per vari motivi poteva gestirla bene. 

Questo non toglie che e'  generoso,  attento,  educato e premuroso,  con me e con le nostre figlie.

Nessuno e' perfetto come vedi.


----------



## disincantata (21 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> allora lui era troppo disponibile



Brava!  Facile invaghirsi di lui per una ragazzina.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' non e' generoso solo in  casa, e piace molto alle donne. Con una, giovane giovane, non ha resistito ahahahah. Dopo 35 anni di matrimonio, ma e' durata pure 5 anni, perche' per vari motivi poteva gestirla bene.
> 
> Questo non toglie che e'  generoso,  attento,  educato e premuroso,  con me e con le nostre figlie.
> 
> Nessuno e' perfetto come vedi.


Spero che tu sia serena. 
Un abbraccio


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Aiutare*?
> Ma non si abita insieme, non si usano gli abiti e la biancheria entrambi? Non si mangia e si sporcano piatti e cucina entrambi?
> 
> Sappiate che se divento calva mi dovrete pagare la parrucca!
> ...


Anche io non capisco l’uso del verbo aiutare
Non ho mai pensato che quando mio marito fa lavori domestici stia aiutando me


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> nel senso mi sto frequentando con una donna che apprezzo di me tutto e diciamo. che manco sento il bisogno che lei mi chieda le cose. ho sempre odiato cucinare e per lei lo faccio in automatico. diciamo ci completiamo moltissimo.
> e chi mi dice "fai contenta la tua ex"
> forse chi sto frequentando ora..non è contenta che la mia ex si comporti in questo modo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Per me sarebbe motivo di valutazione della nuova frequentazione...e non sarebbe positiva


----------



## disincantata (22 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Spero che tu sia serena.
> Un abbraccio



Molto, passati 6 anni dalla bomba. Si supera tutto.  Sta peggio lui.


----------



## h1o (23 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si sente sola .
> In mancanza di altro vai bene tu e il figlio.
> Il giorno che avrà un nuovo compagno prenderà il largo


ma.io lo so che è così. 
solo che lei anche se gliel'ho detto non mi risponde che ho ragione.
l'altro purtroppo per sua sventura. ho scoperto che la.compagna del suo amante è cugina di un mio amico. pensa le coincidenze. [emoji23][emoji23]
e sto buono non rovino naltra famiglia. 
però tanto so che lui col cazzo ha lasciata la sua compagna. per questo la mia ex s'è riga sotto [emoji23]

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (23 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma se è sempre in contatto con la fiamma ... Così dice H1o


avoja.tutti i giorni. ma si vedranno anche dopo lavoro o in pausa pranzo. lavorano uno sotto laltro


Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (23 Marzo 2018)

Che vita dura la tua ex .... Mollata da te e ruota di scorta dell'altro.  
Contenta lei ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> ma.io lo so che è così. solo che lei anche se gliel'ho detto non mi risponde che ho ragione.l'altro purtroppo per sua sventura. ho scoperto che la.compagna del suo amante è cugina di un mio amico. pensa le coincidenze. [emoji23][emoji23]e sto buono non rovino naltra famiglia. però tanto so che lui col cazzo ha lasciata la sua compagna. per questo la mia ex s'è riga sotto [emoji23]Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


 una donna molto debole e lo avete capito sia tu che l'altro. Tranne lei, purtroppo. Hai bisogno di sentirti dire che hai ragione?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> ma.io lo so che è così.
> solo che lei anche se gliel'ho detto non mi risponde che ho ragione.
> l'altro purtroppo per sua sventura. ho scoperto che la.compagna del suo amante è cugina di un mio amico. pensa le coincidenze. [emoji23][emoji23]
> e sto buono non rovino naltra famiglia.
> ...


In italiano come si potrebbe dire?


----------



## h1o (23 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una donna molto debole e lo avete capito sia tu che l'altro. Tranne lei, purtroppo. Hai bisogno di sentirti dire che hai ragione?


nono . voglio solo ricostruirmi una vita. cosa che ho detto anche a lei  e mi fa le paranoie

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## h1o (23 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In italiano come si potrebbe dire?


rifatta sotto intendevo

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> rifatta sotto intendevo
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Grazie


----------



## h1o (24 Marzo 2018)

cmq ho aggiornato il post. perché volevo un consiglio su come comportarmi visti gli ultimissimi  atteggiamenti...della mia ex. e nulla di più. perché da quello che vedo io. come faccio...
faccio...
faccio male :/

per non farla soffrire troppo. per non far soffrire nessuno
cosa importante per me

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (24 Marzo 2018)

Una decisione la devi prendere ... Ma deve essere dura comportarsi da genitore con una e da compagno con  l'altra ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> cmq ho aggiornato il post. perché volevo un consiglio su come comportarmi visti gli ultimissimi  atteggiamenti...della mia ex. e nulla di più. perché da quello che vedo io. come faccio...
> faccio...
> faccio male :/
> 
> ...


  ora che hai preso la decisione definitiva di vivere la tua vita, devi continuare su questo fronte, certo è che avendo il figlio  certi vincoli restano.
Ci si augura che le distanze che prenderai saranno sempre educate e "rispettose". Perché è comunque la madre di tuo figlio.
Ricordiamoci che la prima mazzata in fin dei conti l'avevi data tu andantone via tempo addietro.
Quindi per favore niente vittimismo.
Rivangare non serve, ma sarebbe utile ricordare chi ha messo in piedi , col suo disagio, già una volta questa giostra sei stato tu


----------



## Hellseven (25 Marzo 2018)

Ciao.
Purtoppo la vita e’ fatta di sbagli e gli sbagli si pagano. Accetta questa verita’ e se dici come dici di amarla, fatti da parte e lascia che viva sta storia.
Soffriai di certo.
Ma e’ la pena che puoi permetterti di pagare abbastanza giustamente per come ti sei comporato in passato.
Sara’ il tempo a dirci se questa sua storia e’ solo una cosa momentanea o meno.
Spesso le persone si rendono conto che il nuovo e’ pure peggio del vecchio e tornano sui loro passi.
Nel tuo caso mi parrebbe difficile ma mai dire mai.
Hai solo da aspettre mettendoti buono buono in penitentente attesa.
Se come dici la ami ....


----------



## h1o (31 Marzo 2018)

stasera m'ha chiesto se domani sera poteva stare qua a casa ....con me per il bimbo è mangiare vedere un film e andarsene..
cosa dovrei rispondere?

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Hellseven (31 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> stasera m'ha chiesto se domani sera poteva stare qua a casa ....con me per il bimbo è mangiare vedere un film e andarsene..
> cosa dovrei rispondere?
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


TU COSA PROVI?
Rispondi sulla base di questo.
Il resto sono strategie e tattiche che sono belle a parole ma che sono teoria.
In pratica conta quel che uno sente.
Che cosa ti va di risponderle?


----------



## h1o (31 Marzo 2018)

gli ho risposto da subito. 
è come sempre un no

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (31 Marzo 2018)

Considerato che e' la madre di tuo figlio e dopodomani e' Pasqua, non ti ha poi chiesto molto. Non pensi.
E magari a tuo figlio puo' far piacere passare una serata con entrambi i genitori.

Ma se gli avevi gia' risposto di no, che chiedi consigli a fare?


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> gli ho risposto da subito.
> è come sempre un no
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk



Quando tuo figlio sara' grande, ti dispiacera' non averlo fatto. 

Vengono prima loro delle varie ripicche. Qualche sacrificio, che poi non dovrebbe essere tale, per loro va fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quando tuo figlio sara' grande, ti dispiacera' non averlo fatto.
> 
> Vengono prima loro delle varie ripicche. Qualche sacrificio, che poi non dovrebbe essere tale, per loro va fatto.


Quoto
E sinceramente nemmeno capisco perché debba essere un sacrificio


----------



## disincantata (1 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> E sinceramente nemmeno capisco perché debba essere un sacrificio



Non ricordo la loro storia, ma se non vuole vederla, immagino sia un sacrificio per lui stare 'anche' con la ex moglie, pero', se lo,fai per tuo figlio, magari essendo separati da poco, ci sta di farlo.


----------



## h1o (3 Aprile 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quando tuo figlio sara' grande, ti dispiacera' non averlo fatto.
> 
> Vengono prima loro delle varie ripicche. Qualche sacrificio, che poi non dovrebbe essere tale, per loro va fatto.


1 non è una ripicca e l'ho scritto nei post precedenti. per il bimbo sarebbe illuderlo

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> 1 non è una ripicca e l'ho scritto nei post precedenti. per il bimbo sarebbe illuderlo
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non ricordo quanti anni ha il bimbo. I figli dei miei amici non si sono mai illusi ma sono ben contento di passare le feste con entrambi i genitori.


----------



## Outdider (3 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ricordo quanti anni ha il bimbo. I figli dei miei amici non si sono mai illusi ma sono ben contento di passare le feste con entrambi i genitori.


Vero, mio fratello e la mia ex cognata, passano le feste insieme e la bimba sta benissimo.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Aprile 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> 1 non è una ripicca e l'ho scritto nei post precedenti. per il bimbo sarebbe illuderlo
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Illuderlo ? Regalargli un po' di felicità?? Bo ..


----------



## h1o (3 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ricordo quanti anni ha il bimbo. I figli dei miei amici non si sono mai illusi ma sono ben contento di passare le feste con entrambi i genitori.


ok ma il problema è che lui ogni tanto mi dice che vuole che torniamo insieme. 
ha 7 @anni

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> ok ma il problema è che lui ogni tanto mi dice che vuole che torniamo insieme.
> ha 7 @anni
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Al bambino va detto che non dipende in nessun modo da lui.

Per quanto riguarda voi, potreste anche rinsavire o maturare.
Avete fatto un tale casino per niente.


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> ok ma il problema è che lui ogni tanto mi dice che vuole che torniamo insieme.
> ha 7 @anni
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk



E' normale, cio' non toglie che stare insieme per lui, anche solo ogni tanto, e' bello.  

Ha la stessa eta' del bimbo del compagno di mia figlia, e lui ogni tanto esce con la ex moglie ed il bambino, senza drammi.

E poveretto,  avrebbe tutte le ragioni per evitarlo, ma lo fa per il bambino.


----------



## feather (4 Aprile 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> ok ma il problema è che lui ogni tanto mi dice che vuole che torniamo insieme.
> ha 7 @anni


Ovvio. Sarebbe strano se non lo volesse. Quale bambino non vorrebbe vedere i propri genitori insieme felici e sorridenti?
Ma come ti hanno detto, qualche ora in compagnia di entrambi i genitori non è illuderlo, è dargli dei momenti di serenità.


----------



## h1o (5 Aprile 2018)

feather ha detto:


> Ovvio. Sarebbe strano se non lo volesse. Quale bambino non vorrebbe vedere i propri genitori insieme felici e sorridenti?
> Ma come ti hanno detto, qualche ora in compagnia di entrambi i genitori non è illuderlo, è dargli dei momenti di serenità.


qualche ora si. ma se fosse per lei...ogni opportunita .. è buona per stare insieme.
....e ora.... come volevasi dimostrare. ha avuto altre attenzioni sti ultimi due giorni
..perché  è cambiata totalmente 
.. addirittura.. ora mi lascia il bimbo (stasera vuole farlo dormire con me) a discapito di svegliarlo presto per venirlo a prendere la mattina seguente (alle 6 di mattina)

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (5 Aprile 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> qualche ora si. ma se fosse per lei...ogni opportunita .. è buona per stare insieme.
> ....e ora.... come volevasi dimostrare. ha avuto altre attenzioni sti ultimi due giorni
> ..perché  è cambiata totalmente
> .. addirittura.. ora mi lascia il bimbo (stasera vuole farlo dormire con me) a discapito di svegliarlo presto per venirlo a prendere la mattina seguente (alle 6 di mattina)
> ...


Meglio...così ti godi il bimbo. Ovvio che ha da fare altre cose.... . Io lo prenderei senza pensarci...anzi,chiederei che me lo lasciasse in maniera definitiva.


----------



## void (5 Aprile 2018)

Anche se non siete piu' una coppia siete sempre padre e madre, un po' di responsabilita' c...o, ce la dovete mettere..


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> qualche ora si. ma se fosse per lei...ogni opportunita .. è buona per stare insieme.
> ....e ora.... come volevasi dimostrare. ha avuto altre attenzioni sti ultimi due giorni
> ..perché  è cambiata totalmente
> .. addirittura.. ora mi lascia il bimbo (stasera vuole farlo dormire con me) a discapito di svegliarlo presto per venirlo a prendere la mattina seguente (alle 6 di mattina)
> ...


Se non esci da questa logica della ripicca non troverai pace. Ma la cosa peggiore è che crescerete una persona più confusa di voi.


----------



## h1o (5 Aprile 2018)

io non faccio nessuna ripicca. anzi io voglio che il bimbo dormi con me. mi manca. già detto 3/4 giorni fa. però secondo me, svegliarlo alle 6 Per andare a scuola alla 8 non è il massimo della vita....
probabilmente sbaglierò e sbaglio continuamente. non saro manco un buon padre.
a sto punto

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> io non faccio nessuna ripicca. anzi io voglio che il bimbo dormi con me. mi manca. già detto 3/4 giorni fa. però secondo me, svegliarlo alle 6 Per andare a scuola alla 8 non è il massimo della vita....
> probabilmente sbaglierò e sbaglio continuamente. non saro manco un buon padre.
> a sto punto
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non credo che per tuo figlio il problema sia a che ora si sveglia...
Penso che a lui dispiaccia di più vedere suo Padre e sua Madre non andare d'accordo.


----------



## h1o (6 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non credo che per tuo figlio il problema sia a che ora si sveglia...
> Penso che a lui dispiaccia di più vedere suo Padre e sua Madre non andare d'accordo.


non è un pacco

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

h1o ha detto:


> non è un pacco
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Appunto


----------

